# Trendsetta's post folder



## Trendsetta 68

these are some more of my older builds. Didn't want to start a new thread but I figuered I'de just show my old and new in one folder.


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup: lookin good!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

KEEP THEM COMING !


----------



## modeltech

nice work bro!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice builds homie , like them colors and paint patterns ! welcome to the forum .


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I like that 63. I like them both, but I really like the 63.


----------



## BiggC

WOW, nice builds and very nice paint work!!!


----------



## sidetoside

DDDAAAAMNNNN this paint job on this Convertable is bad ass . :0 

Nice Patterns , cool Style !
But what is this for a car ?


----------



## Tonioseven

Dayum!! Good sh!t


----------



## MC562

NICE JOB


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 very nice!!! keepem comin!!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: nice , so far , keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

Sick rides!very clean!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 5 2009, 05:32 PM~13193052
> *I like that 63. I like them both, but I really like the 63.
> *


Preciate it...I like the '63 the best to.I tried just a single tone paint scheme on this one.It's candy pink over a silver body and a white top.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 5 2009, 05:23 PM~13192973
> *nice work bro!!!
> *


I see you from The Fort. Do you come to the model shows in Indy? Hit me up.


----------



## darkside customs

SICK BUILDS BROTHER!!


----------



## 8-Ball

nice builds homie like the vert keep up the good work and plz more pics of the 63


----------



## jevries

Lookin' really good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 7 2009, 03:08 AM~13207487
> *Lookin' really good!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 7 2009, 04:57 AM~13207479
> *nice builds homie like the vert keep up the good work and plz more pics of the 63
> *


Right on homie! A I see you from the Nap as well. You in a club? doyou go to any of the Indy contest? hit me up.


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin hella good homie...welcome to layitlow.. :biggrin:


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Rides lookin killer man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Started this Caddy a few days ago but now I'm stuck on deciding my next panel layouts for the sides. I'ma do the trunk and hood while I'm decidin'. Right on for lookin'.



































Pictures suck, I'ma take some new ones later with more progress.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's some more progress pics of the Caddy...I almost got the patterns done, just a few more and I'll be done!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

now you going to leave it or candy over it ?


----------



## Siim123

God damn, this looks nice as hell!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2009, 11:12 AM~13714570
> *now  you  going  to  leave it  or  candy    over  it  ?
> *


Dang, you had to ask that! I cain't decide for ish if I should candy over it or not. I got one more paint lay out to do so I don't know!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 28 2009, 11:13 AM~13714587
> * this looks nice as hell!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Right on homie! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2009, 10:57 AM~13715711
> *Dang, you had to ask that! I cain't decide for ish if I should candy over it or not. I got one more paint lay out to do so I don't know!
> *



throw a light colored candy over it. like spanish gold. a darker candy you might loose some of those colors and end with ghost patterns instead.


----------



## gseeds

looks good, if you do candy over it,i wouldnt candy everything i would leave some of the silver showing and some of the blue,just my two cents,looks good !!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 28 2009, 01:19 PM~13715947
> *throw a light colored candy over it. like spanish gold. a darker candy you might loose some of those colors and end with ghost patterns instead.
> *


right on homie, good lookin' out on the tip!


----------



## Tonioseven

Top-flight sh!t goin' on with the paint!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn!!! That is looking nice! Great job on the patterns bro!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2009, 10:57 AM~13715711
> *Dang, you had to ask that! I cain't decide for ish if I should candy over it or not. I got one more paint lay out to do so I don't know!
> *


DEF candy...it will look supernice.   Great job on the patterens.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 28 2009, 09:25 PM~13724685
> *DEF candy...it will look supernice.     Great job on the patterens.
> *


X2


----------



## slash

i like the patterns


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: im diggin the paintwork in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

finally got some clear shot on the caddy...still have to polish it out and piant the vinyl top a dark semi-flat pink. Next up is the interior.


----------



## BiggC

Looks great!!


----------



## CHR1S619

HELL YEAH!! THAT CADDI LOOK BADASS!


----------



## josh 78

NICE


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 8 2009, 07:32 AM~13824825
> *finally got some clear shot on the caddy...still have to polish it out and piant the vinyl top a dark semi-flat pink. Next up is the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

NICE PATTERN WORK HOMIE


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks fellas for all of the comps...been waitin' to get me another card for my camera so I can post the progress on the Caddy.  


that Impala build off though is gonna kill my time :biggrin: !


----------



## darkside customs

That Caddy came out nice bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13974293
> *That Caddy came out nice bro.
> *


thanks homie, i gotta get back on it, my decision on the interior slowed me down a little.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2009, 06:48 PM~13974293
> *That Caddy came out nice bro.
> *


X2! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is almost finished. It's my oldschool midwest style. :biggrin: '77 Monte C painted with Kandy rootbeer over a light gold base. tan landau top with peanut butter guts. Oh yea, wit 30's and Vogues(mustard and mayo's) . I still gotta put some more trim on it and the photo etched stuff and find my Cragar center caps for it.  . Thanks for lookin' homies.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks olskoo! i love it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2009, 03:09 PM~13978919
> *looks olskoo! i love it!
> *


right on homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sprayed a custom mix of Kandy Brandywine mixed with PPG Fire Red Pearl on my Lexus yesterday. The clear is Western Select Finishes. I gotta get back on this one.


























I'm thinkin' about using this paint on my next low low.


----------



## Siim123

This colour looks badass!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 6 2009, 02:13 PM~14112129
> *Sprayed a custom mix of Kandy Brandywine mixed with PPG Fire Red Pearl on my Lexus yesterday. The clear is Western Select Finishes. I gotta get back on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin' about using this paint on my next low low.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: What kind of feet you goin' with?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 6 2009, 02:21 PM~14112178
> *This colour looks badass!
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2009, 02:25 PM~14112195
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: What kind of feet you goin' with?
> *


thanx homie. I'm thinkin' about the big boy spokes from the Escalade kit.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 6 2009, 02:53 PM~14112309
> *thanx homie. I'm thinkin' about the big boy spokes from the Escalade kit.
> *


Yeah  I can dig it.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2009, 03:00 PM~13978870
> *This is almost finished. It's my oldschool midwest style.  :biggrin: '77 Monte C painted with Kandy rootbeer over a light gold base. tan landau top with peanut butter guts. Oh yea, wit 30's and Vogues(mustard and mayo's) . I still gotta put some more trim on it and the photo etched stuff and find my Cragar center caps for it.  . Thanks for lookin' homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

right on homie!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Got some good shit going on in here Trend... Very clean ass models... That lexus is gonna be SIKK! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14114442
> *Got some good shit going on in here Trend... Very clean ass models... That lexus is gonna be SIKK! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, I'm lookin' for the rest of the kit now, I thought it was in my stash, darn kids! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's another one of my older builds. It's my Escalade called " Ecsafade". It fades from right side to left side -Carrot Orange pearl to Light Toast Brown pearl. I added some multi color flakes in the clear. Sunroof was added as well. The hood scoops are from my parts box. Thanks for lookin' homies!


----------



## Siim123

Wow, I love that effect!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 20 2009, 02:26 PM~14247868
> *Wow, I love that effect!!!
> *


THanks homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs

That is bad ass bro!!


----------



## EVIL C

X 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 20 2009, 08:59 PM~14249724
> *X 2
> *



Thanks homie and thanks Darkside customs too! Preciate the comments.


----------



## 8-Ball

lukin good homie. i was just wondering how that bad ass patterned out caddy is coming. and trust me guys i have seen some of his builds in person and im sorry to say none of these pics give them any justice wat so ever. they are just amazing.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 20 2009, 10:23 PM~14250176
> *lukin good homie. i was just wondering how that bad ass patterned out caddy is coming. and trust me guys i have seen some of his builds in person and im sorry to say none of these pics give them any justice wat so ever. they are just amazing.
> *



Right on 8-Ball! The Caddy has been put down until the Impala build off is done! But it's gonna get finished! You gonna get to the Louisville show on July the 25th? Stay up Homie and good lookin' out!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got this old school completed last week. '55 Desoto, no low-low, just tried to keep it classic.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 20 2009, 02:22 PM~14247849
> *Here's another one of my older builds. It's my Escalade called " Ecsafade". It fades from right side to left side -Carrot Orange pearl to Light Toast Brown pearl. I added some multi color flakes in the clear. Sunroof was added as well. The hood scoops are from my parts box. Thanks for lookin' homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There are no words for how _sick_ that is!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 6 2009, 12:33 PM~14392396
> *There are no words for how sick that is!!!
> *


Thanks homie! I think I'ma try it on anotha ride!


----------



## rookiefromcali

DAMN....THAT BAD BOY IS VERY CLEAN.....SUPER CLEAN JOB. THATS SOMETHIN I WOULD BUILD FO SHO.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 6 2009, 07:20 AM~14391169
> *Got this old school completed last week. '55 Desoto, no low-low, just tried to keep it classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks clean just like it is. Great work brotha!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

YOUR BUILDS R NICE. LOVE THOSE PAINT JOBS.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 6 2009, 10:20 AM~14391169
> *Got this old school completed last week. '55 Desoto, no low-low, just tried to keep it classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats clean!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"El Daddylac" is almost finish. Gotta get some bare metal foil on it, center caps, and add a trunk mural. ? I might add a old school spare tire in the back.


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN!! That is tight!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 12:54 PM~14604569
> *DAMN!! That is tight!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 12:54 PM~14604569
> *DAMN!! That is tight!
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14604494
> *"El Daddylac"  is almost finish. Gotta get some bare metal foil on it, center caps, and add a trunk mural. ? I might add a old school spare tire in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now dat is reall nice but might we get some interior pics :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is the roller that I'm planning on doing the wild paint job on.


















here's the paintjob that I'ma try to do something like. I'm just usin this as a pattern to go by. Mine will be different, I'm add some personal touches to it. Cause aint no way in hell I can do this paint job on a model!









The name of this project will be called "Wicked Heartbeat". (Chevy is known as the heartbeat of America). :biggrin: 
I'm thinkin' all leather two-toned interior with a painted dashboard to match the exteriors patterns. All chrome Peguses wheels with some 520's or some photo-etched wheels. I'ma go with a 1970 454 engine out of the '70 Monte C.
I should have this based out by tomorrow and then the fun kicks off.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2009, 05:51 PM~14778663
> *This is the roller that I'm planning on doing the wild paint job on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the paintjob that I'ma try to do something like. I'm just usin this as a pattern to go by. Mine will be different, I'm add some personal touches to it. Cause aint no way in hell I can do this paint job on a model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name of this project will be called "Wicked Heartbeat". (Chevy is known as the heartbeat of America). :biggrin:
> I'm thinkin' all leather two-toned interior with a painted dashboard to match the exteriors patterns. All chrome Peguses wheels with some 520's or some photo-etched wheels. I'ma go with a 1970 454 engine out of the '70 Monte C.
> I should have this based out by tomorrow and then the fun kicks off.
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14778663
> *This is the roller that I'm planning on doing the wild paint job on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the paintjob that I'ma try to do something like. I'm just usin this as a pattern to go by. Mine will be different, I'm add some personal touches to it. Cause aint no way in hell I can do this paint job on a model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name of this project will be called "Wicked Heartbeat". (Chevy is known as the heartbeat of America). :biggrin:
> I'm thinkin' all leather two-toned interior with a painted dashboard to match the exteriors patterns. All chrome Peguses wheels with some 520's or some photo-etched wheels. I'ma go with a 1970 454 engine out of the '70 Monte C.
> I should have this based out by tomorrow and then the fun kicks off.
> 
> 
> *


Hey man , I've been checking out your stuff. Nice work. That comment you made sounds to me like you already gave up on the paint job. You could do a pattern job just like that , it's only colors. Measure and cut out the shapes on a cutting board then transfer them to the body. Study the patterns and use the light colors first and no where to back tape for the shadowing. You can do it. Taking your time to get it right is what will set your models apart from others.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

tHANKS HOMIE, I'MA TRY TO GET DOWN WITH IT.
IF ALL GOES WELL I SHOULD HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS MONDAY NIGHT.
I GOT MY COLORS PICKED OUT FOR IT. I'M GOING WITH GOLDS AND BRIGHTER GOLDS WITH SOME ACCENT COLORS TO BRAKE IT ALL UP.


----------



## kjkj87

I know yo u can put that shit down, you have top level work. I got my eye on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 15 2009, 10:34 PM~14780793
> *I know yo u can put that shit down, you have top level work. I got my eye on it
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2009, 05:51 PM~14778663
> *This is the roller that I'm planning on doing the wild paint job on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the paintjob that I'ma try to do something like. I'm just usin this as a pattern to go by. Mine will be different, I'm add some personal touches to it. Cause aint no way in hell I can do this paint job on a model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name of this project will be called "Wicked Heartbeat". (Chevy is known as the heartbeat of America). :biggrin:
> I'm thinkin' all leather two-toned interior with a painted dashboard to match the exteriors patterns. All chrome Peguses wheels with some 520's or some photo-etched wheels. I'ma go with a 1970 454 engine out of the '70 Monte C.
> I should have this based out by tomorrow and then the fun kicks off.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 this will be good


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 16 2009, 05:11 AM~14780580
> *tHANKS HOMIE, I'MA TRY TO GET DOWN WITH IT.
> IF ALL GOES WELL I SHOULD HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS MONDAY NIGHT.
> I GOT MY COLORS PICKED OUT FOR IT. I'M GOING WITH GOLDS AND BRIGHTER GOLDS WITH SOME ACCENT COLORS TO BRAKE IT ALL UP.
> *




You are a MANIAC 








with the airbrush


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:18 AM~14783463
> *You are a MANIAC
> with the airbrush
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie!


----------



## Siim123

That gonna be another TIGHT paintjob :0
I want to see it already hno:


----------



## Zed

that paint is totally sick !!! can't wait to see your version homie ! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

HELL YEAH. GET DOWN ON THAT MAFUCKA. THAT IS GONNA BE WILD.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

GOOD LUCK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies, I got my first basecoat down now it's time for masking then a second base.


----------



## bigdogg323

PAINT THAT SHIT :biggrin: U COULD DO IT  WE SEEN HOW U PAINT BRO THIS SHOULD BE A BREEZE FOR U NOW GET DOWN WIT UR BAD SELF


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 17 2009, 09:34 AM~14790792
> *PAINT THAT SHIT  :biggrin:      U COULD DO IT    WE SEEN HOW U PAINT BRO THIS SHOULD BE A BREEZE FOR U NOW GET DOWN WIT UR BAD SELF
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's what I got so far homies...

started layin' my bases down today...

first a gold base then the silver base on top.

I'm going with alot of gold toned colors and a few accent colors in my paint scheme.  

this pic shows the outline where to mask for the silver base coat...








this pic shows the masking for the silver base coat...








and now the silver base...








and heres a pic of both base coats...









now for the long task of layin' out the side patterns over the gold base first :uh: .


----------



## [email protected]

:0 awww sheeeit! here we go :biggrin: 




this is gonna be fun to watch


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 17 2009, 06:03 PM~14796860
> *here's what I got so far homies...
> 
> started layin' my bases down today...
> 
> first a gold base then the silver base on top.
> 
> I'm going with alot of gold toned colors and a few accent colors in my paint scheme.
> 
> this pic shows the outline where to mask for the silver base coat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic shows the masking for the silver base coat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now the silver base...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a pic of both base coats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now for the long task of layin' out the side patterns over the gold base first :uh: .
> *


Really nice to see these progress pics! Thanx!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2009, 10:41 PM~14798927
> *:0  awww sheeeit! here we go :biggrin:
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2009, 12:53 AM~14800888
> *Really nice to see these progress pics! Thanx!
> *


Thank you. I should have more progress pics later this evening.


----------



## bigdogg323

so far so good bro i like wat im seeing so far keep it up  keep us post it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some maskin' done to the sides and then hit it with a custom gold base just slightly darker than the first gold base color. Next I gotta do a few touch ups then hit the sides with Kandy Spanish gold. Then I'll hit it with a intercoat clear. When dry, I'll mask off the lower panels then start on the top design. :uh: 










the pics aint that good I'll have to wait and get a new camera.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ALOT OF TAPE WORK FOOL ! WHAT COLOR'S NEXT ?


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN!!!!


----------



## Siim123

X2!!! :0 :0


----------



## kjkj87

I see u coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks Homies!!!

Mini, the next color is the Kandy Spanish Gold to the bottom panels.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

ALL THAT TAPING IS FUN AINT IT!! I DID ALOT ON MY MAGNUM, BUT A FEW OF THE COLOR WERE REAL CLOSE AND I PUT A LITTLE TOO MUCH CANDY ON IT, SO YOU CANT REALLY SEE A FEW OF THE LINES. BUT THIS ONES GONNA BE BAD ASS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 19 2009, 05:11 PM~14819157
> *ALL THAT TAPING IS FUN AINT IT!! I DID ALOT ON MY MAGNUM, BUT A FEW OF THE COLOR WERE REAL CLOSE AND I PUT A LITTLE TOO MUCH CANDY ON IT, SO YOU CANT REALLY SEE A FEW OF THE LINES.  BUT THIS ONES GONNA BE BAD ASS.
> *


  
yeah 3 hrs of masking for 10 seconds of painting... :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
PATTERNS LOOK SICK HOMIE !


----------



## eastside1989

Lookin good so far.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 20 2009, 02:16 AM~14820457
> *
> yeah 3 hrs of masking for 10 seconds of painting... :biggrin:
> *


Did you cut the masking tape before applying ?

Its sooo thin :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks everyone.

Yep DJ-Roy I precut the tape down to 2 sizes---1/16 and 1/32 size strips. the strips are about 10 inches long so I can keep the patterns stipes uniform.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14825822
> *Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yep DJ-Roy I precut the tape down to 2 sizes---1/16 and 1/32 size strips. the strips are about 10 inches long so I can keep the patterns stipes uniform.
> *


 Real nice work Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 19 2009, 07:16 PM~14820457
> *
> yeah 3 hrs of masking for 10 seconds of painting... :biggrin:
> *


i feel ya on that one. thats why i havent finished my snoop deville...

looking good man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies!

:biggrin: I bet your Snoop Deville will be killa when done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Small update, Got the pattern work on the roof done. Now onto the hood and trunk then the side panels will be last. :uh:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 22 2009, 12:28 PM~14848187
> *Small update, Got the pattern work on the roof done. Now onto the hood and trunk then the side panels will be last. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man you throw down like a mad man when it comes to patterns homie. Looks like another sick azz paint job comin up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 22 2009, 02:30 PM~14848196
> *Man you throw down like a mad man when it comes to patterns homie. Looks like another sick azz paint job comin up.
> *


thanks homie, I just don't look forward to all of the back masking :biggrin: !


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 22 2009, 12:33 PM~14848211
> *thanks homie, I just don't look forward to all of the back masking  :biggrin: !
> *


Dont trip homie. Once your done then the ride will be a jaw dropper. Great work.


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS GONNA BE SWEET FOR SURE.


----------



## Siim123

Thats gonna be AAWWWEESSSOOMMMMEE!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 22 2009, 12:28 PM~14848187
> *Small update, Got the pattern work on the roof done. Now onto the hood and trunk then the side panels will be last. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great tape work


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 22 2009, 10:41 PM~14852005
> *Great tape work
> *


X2!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 22 2009, 12:28 PM~14848187
> *Small update, Got the pattern work on the roof done. Now onto the hood and trunk then the side panels will be last. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn' good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks fellas for the comps!!! I really appreciate it!

Here's some more progress done to the Monte Carlo. Today I got the hood patterns layed out. I'ma add just a couple more pinstripes lines but basically it's done. :biggrin: 

Tomorrow it's the trunks turn and maybe the sides.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 23 2009, 07:20 PM~14856194
> *thanks fellas for the comps!!! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Here's some more progress done to the Monte Carlo. Today I got the hood patterns layed out. I'ma add just a couple more pinstripes lines but basically it's done. :biggrin:
> 
> Tomorrow it's the trunks turn and maybe the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Layout looks great.


----------



## [email protected]

*A*



that shit is looking too fuggin sick!

you got any colors picked out yet? or stayin more twards the pics you went off of?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 23 2009, 07:12 PM~14856556
> *A
> that shit is looking too fuggin sick!
> 
> you got any colors picked out yet? or stayin more twards the pics you went off of?
> *


Thanks homie, I'm going with various gold tones with some bronze and orange colors. All will be HOK base coat metallic paints.


----------



## [email protected]

looks real good brother, i cant wait to see this one in some color for sure


----------



## kjkj87

Keep it up baby keep it up, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies!!!

Here's the final pattern layout. Now for the fun part, sprayin' the colors :biggrin: !

Hopefully I should Have some color on it tomorrow.


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN BRO!! THAT'S BADASS LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2009, 11:37 AM~14864943
> *DAMN BRO!! THAT'S BADASS LIKE THAT!!!
> *


X2 yupp wat he said


----------



## darkside customs

GOOD SHIT BROTHA, GOOD SHIT!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies, I really appreciate it!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 24 2009, 12:05 PM~14864621
> *Thanks homies!!!
> 
> Here's the final pattern layout. Now for the fun part, sprayin' the colors :biggrin: !
> 
> Hopefully I should Have some color on it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brilliant man! Can't wait to see the final result!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Top-flight work homie!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 25 2009, 10:00 AM~14873251
> *Top-flight work homie!!!
> *


Yea... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2009, 02:49 PM~14873197
> *Brilliant man! Can't wait to see the final result!!
> *



X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

HEY, DID YOU GET THIS PAINTED?? WE WANNA SEE SOME UPDATES BRO!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 07:55 PM~14879353
> *HEY, DID YOU GET THIS PAINTED?? WE WANNA SEE SOME UPDATES BRO!
> *



Here's the only update I have on "Wicked Heartbeat"...

I have the first two colors on it and I'm about to start the third one. It just takes alot of time homie, be patient :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 26 2009, 01:17 PM~14887016
> *Here's the only update I have on "Wicked Heartbeat"...
> 
> I have the first two colors on it and I'm about to start the third one. It just takes alot of time homie, be patient  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man it looks killer just like that, so I know it'll be even better with all the colors!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14887016
> *Here's the only update I have on "Wicked Heartbeat"...
> 
> I have the first two colors on it and I'm about to start the third one. It just takes alot of time homie, be patient  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT LOOKS SICK BRO


----------



## Siim123

This is sick! :0


----------



## JGREEZY

man dis shyt is sick truly an artist!!!! :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by JGREEZY_@Aug 26 2009, 02:49 PM~14887928
> *man dis shyt is sick truly an artist!!!! :nicoderm: uffin:
> *


x2 
lookin forward to see how it ends up.


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

super nice job homie where did u get the 71 kit from i need one so i can have model version when im done building my first lowrider


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKING GOOD BRO!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevy rydn in $TL_@Aug 26 2009, 03:15 PM~14888176
> *super nice job homie where did u get the 71 kit from i need one so i can have model version when im  done building      my first lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie!

I got the '71 vert from R&R Vacuum craft. it's a resin piece. He sells on Ebay under the user name of "Mightymouse". or go to Star hobbies at Resin Realm and I believe they can help you out.  

http://www.resinrealm.net/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where da updates man!!


----------



## darkside customs

LOOKS KILLER SO FAR HOMIE!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE OUTCOME!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies!!!

No updates yet, I've been working on my El Camino for the build off.
After it's finished then I'll jump back to the Monte C.


----------



## [email protected]

pics of the elco :biggrin: PICS PICS PICS :biggrin: 


you got me diein over here lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2009, 04:37 PM~14963142
> *pics of the elco :biggrin:  PICS PICS PICS :biggrin:
> you got us die in over here lol
> *


 :0 what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Almost but not quite yet homies! I'll be able to post the finish build on the last hour of the end date...(11:00 Sat. night) ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 3 2009, 11:22 PM~14975710
> *Almost but not quite yet homies!  I'll be able to post the finish build on the last hour of the end date...(11:00 Sat. night) !  :biggrin:
> *






if it wasnt for the last minute, nothing would get done at all :biggrin: mato i seem to live by lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: I know the feelin'!

I'ma have to do an all nighter tonight!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2009, 09:07 AM~14978785
> *:biggrin:  I know the feelin'!
> 
> I'ma have to do an all nighter tonight!
> *






getter done :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got this old school Riviera completed this past week. Triple black car like my Uncle owned back in the 70's. 

I wish he still had it, 'cause I'de put some chrome lip/black spokes on it with some air bags real quick! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Nice looking Rivi. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

thats sick! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 6 2009, 09:57 PM~14999209
> *Nice looking Rivi. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## phatras

You planning on heading down to the Dry Ridge KY show on the 19th? Its a little ways from ya but should be a good show.. Its right off I75..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 6 2009, 10:53 PM~14999753
> *
> *


Thanks, BiggC 
Dropped
85 biarittz
Phatras

Really appriciate the comps homies!

I won't be able to make the show Phatras, but I will be at the Columbus,IN show (S.C.I.M.A.) in the later part of the month! will you be at that one?


----------



## bigdogg323

hey trendsetta that rivi looks sweet man. i never seen anybody build a rivi like that. good job bro is it og triple og :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2009, 10:50 PM~15000335
> *Thanks, BiggC
> Dropped
> 85 biarittz
> Phatras
> 
> Really appriciate the comps homies!
> 
> I won't be able to make the show Phatras, but I will be at the Columbus,IN show (S.C.I.M.A.) in the later part of the month! will you be at that one?
> 
> 
> *


Nope..I was going to try and do it but doing two shows in a month is near imposable right now.. I will be back down in Indy for the show on Oct 24 though..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2009, 07:05 PM~15000449
> *hey trendsetta that rivi looks sweet man. i never seen anybody build a rivi like that. good job bro is it og triple og  :biggrin:
> *


x-2..... now put some spokes on it :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14998450
> *Got this old school Riviera completed this past week. Triple black car like my Uncle owned back in the 70's.
> 
> I wish he still had it, 'cause I'de put some chrome lip/black spokes on it with some air bags real quick!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Build looks clean as F!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 7 2009, 12:05 AM~15000449
> *hey trendsetta that rivi looks sweet man. i never seen anybody build a rivi like that. good job bro is it og triple og  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 



{Phatrs}
Nope..I was going to try and do it but doing two shows in a month is near imposable right now.. I will be back down in Indy for the show on Oct 24 though..

It's kool , I'll be saving some money for our Oct. show! :biggrin: 



{rollinoldschool}
x-2..... now put some spokes on it 

:biggrin: thanks homie!




{jevries}
Build looks clean as F!   

thanks homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally got back on the "Wicked Heartbeat" project. Did about 1 and a half hours of masking tonight now It's time to find the next color to paint. Should have some more progress tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude that RIVI is smooth !


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 17 2009, 04:19 AM~15102801
> *:0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14998450
> *Got this old school Riviera completed this past week. Triple black car like my Uncle owned back in the 70's.
> 
> I wish he still had it, 'cause I'de put some chrome lip/black spokes on it with some air bags real quick!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is one sick ass ride with the right angle and background you can make people think its a real car... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 10:55 AM~15107242
> *This is one sick ass ride with the right angle and background you can make people think its a real car...  :0  :0  :0
> *



Thanks Undercover! I built this for my uncle, he was surprised! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

That Rivi is naaaaaaasty!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 17 2009, 04:19 PM~15109873
> *That Rivi is naaaaaaasty!!
> *


Thanks homie!!! 

Next one will be a low low :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 16 2009, 09:13 PM~15102725
> *Finally got back on the "Wicked Heartbeat" project. Did about 1 and a half hours of masking tonight now It's time to find the next color to paint. Should have some more progress tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Any updates on this wild 1 ?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2009, 11:01 PM~15113086
> *Any  updates  on  this  wild  1 ?
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yeah but nothin' big enough to report on yet. I'll be doin' some more this weekend and try to post progress Sunday evening or Monday.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 19 2009, 01:03 AM~15121422
> *Yeah but nothin' big enough to report on yet. I'll be doin' some more this weekend and try to post progress Sunday evening or Monday.
> *


looking forward to that homie


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2009, 09:57 PM~15113036
> *Thanks homie!!!
> 
> Next one will be a low low  :biggrin:
> *


   I like the stock one because one of the OGs back in the day had a red one with the black top!


----------



## Siim123

Damn, first thing i remember watching this ride's pics reminds me your model car Rivi :0 
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...a/photo_01.html



> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 7 2009, 03:29 AM~14998450
> *Got this old school Riviera completed this past week. Triple black car like my Uncle owned back in the 70's.
> 
> I wish he still had it, 'cause I'de put some chrome lip/black spokes on it with some air bags real quick!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 19 2009, 11:17 AM~15126147
> *Damn, first thing i remember watching this ride's pics reminds me your model car Rivi :0
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...a/photo_01.html
> *


Dang ! Now I wanna build that! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2009, 01:12 PM~15109303
> *Thanks Undercover!    I built this for my uncle, he was surprised!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm almost sure i saw it on ebay ...  same pics... or very close :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 19 2009, 05:17 PM~15127920
> *I'm almost sure i saw it on ebay ...  same pics... or very close  :dunno:
> *


Yep same pics...the ebay listing was for my #2 build of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 19 2009, 04:39 PM~15128282
> *Yep same pics...the ebay listing was for  my #2 build of it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

While I'm waiting on some Black Gold paint that I've ordered to finish up my low lows, I completed this 1966 Ford Fairlane GT convertible.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 25 2009, 07:04 AM~15182659
> *While I'm waiting on some Black Gold paint that I've ordered to finish up my low lows, I completed this 1966 Ford Fairlane GT convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That 66 came out really clean bro, nice work


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 25 2009, 04:04 PM~15182659
> *While I'm waiting on some Black Gold paint that I've ordered to finish up my low lows, I completed this 1966 Ford Fairlane GT convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice build Homie


----------



## darkside customs

Klean!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 25 2009, 10:04 AM~15182659
> *While I'm waiting on some Black Gold paint that I've ordered to finish up my low lows, I completed this 1966 Ford Fairlane GT convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats smooth :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Clean Fairlane ! 1 of my most wanted cars 66-67 fairlane !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

MINI, YOU KNOW I GOT ONE FOR YA RIGHT HERE! :biggrin: 












BY THE WAY TRENDSETTA VERY CLEAN ONCE AGAIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

That rivi is sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

first and foremost, I'de like to thank all the homies for the comps, sincerely !!!  



Now here's a sneek peek at "Wicked Heartbeat" with all of the masking off to see where I'm at. It doesn't look clean yet 'cause there's still alot of fine line tape around the patterns. It'll remain untill I give the silver base part of the body it's final color coat.

I'm thinkin' in about two weeks, I'll have the body complete.  



























here's a reminder of the patterns layout...









 




DYNASTY M.C.C.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey bro that shit looks sick bro keep it up homie and hurry and finish it :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 25 2009, 06:32 PM~15187129
> *hey bro that shit looks sick bro keep it up homie and hurry and finish it  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 25 2009, 04:24 PM~15187065
> *first and foremost, I'de like to thank all the homies for the comps, sincerely !!!
> Now here's a sneek peek at "Wicked Heartbeat" with all of the masking off to see where I'm at. It doesn't look clean yet 'cause there's still alot of fine line tape around the patterns. It'll remain untill I give the silver base part of the body it's final color coat.
> 
> I'm thinkin' in about two weeks, I'll have the body complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a reminder of the patterns layout...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY M.C.C.
> *


Can't wait to see how this one turns out! But take your time bro it needs to be perfect.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 26 2009, 01:07 AM~15190566
> *Can't wait to see how this one turns out! But take your time bro it needs to be perfect.
> *


----------



## darkside customs

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! THAT REALLY IS WICKED!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 05:47 PM~15194746
> *OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! THAT REALLY IS WICKED!!!!!
> *


X2!


----------



## kykustoms

lookin great


----------



## Siim123

DAAAAAAAAAMN! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## josh 78

SICK WORK BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks Homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

that's a lot of masking homie, can't wait !


----------



## [email protected]

im tellin you .................. waitin on this to get done is like a 6yo waitin on santa lol, im losein sleep over here lol





that monte is lookin sweet bro, i cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 28 2009, 05:42 PM~15210200
> *im tellin  you .................. waitin on this to get done is like a 6yo waitin on santa lol, im losein sleep over here lol
> that monte is lookin sweet bro, i cant wait to see it done :biggrin:
> *




Thanks Zed and Dropped ! After the Toledo NNL show I'll jump back on to the Monte. I got to get my other models cleaned up to take to the show.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 29 2009, 04:37 PM~15216753
> *Thanks Zed and Dropped ! After the Toledo NNL show I'll jump back on to the Monte. I got to get my other models cleaned up to take to the show.
> 
> 
> *


Good luck at the show homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homie!  




I just wish I had more money to buy some good stuff at the swap meet!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I ain't feelin the 86 Monte Carlo right now and I didn't want to rush it.

So I figured I'ma start this '70 Monte Carlo named "Birdman". It'll be PPG Canary Yellow Pearl with Dark yellow and a few oranges for accents. Since I already know what I want to do with this one maybe I can clear my head for the Dynasty build off and for my other Monte Carlo.










Trunks open and I'm in the middle of grafting a '70 Chevelle's cowl induction hood center section on. Body work should be done by this evening then off to paint tomorrow.  

Nothin' to wild, just a mild custom job hood ride, maybe a show or two under it's belt is the look that I'm shootin' for.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0


----------



## MC562

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 12 2009, 04:20 PM~15332999
> *I ain't feelin the 86 Monte Carlo right now and I didn't want to rush it.
> 
> So I figured I'ma start this '70 Monte Carlo named "Birdman". It'll be PPG Canary Yellow Pearl with Dark yellow and a few oranges for accents. Since I already know what I want to do with this one maybe I can clear my head for the Dynasty build off and for my other Monte Carlo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunks open and I'm in the middle of grafting a '70 Chevelle's cowl induction hood center section on. Body work should be done by this evening then off to paint tomorrow.
> 
> Nothin' to wild, just a mild custom job hood ride, maybe a show or two under it's belt is the look that I'm shootin' for.
> 
> *





:biggrin: i love it when you say nothin to wild lol, because isnt that what you said about your 59 elco too, and that bitch turned out serious :biggrin: 


always killer work up in here bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies!

Hey dropped I told myself to keep this one mild, I think I can hold back! :biggrin: 

Just reppin' Dynasty!


----------



## darkside customs

That is gonna be sick bro!!! Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 12 2009, 05:56 PM~15334337
> *That is gonna be sick bro!!! Cant wait to see more.
> *


Thanks homie ! it just went to primer, hopefully I get to lay out the panel work tomorrow. I gotta watch MNF in a couple of hours ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's the first panel layout of "BIRDMAN".

Both colors are pearl yellows. Next I'll follow with some accent lines and maybe some fades.


----------



## gseeds

> Here's the first panel layout of "BIRDMAN".
> 
> Both colors are pearl yellows. Next I'll follow with some accent lines and maybe some fades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sick!!! i love it !!! nice panel job, cant wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:  



looks goos so far bro


----------



## gseeds

> first and foremost, I'de like to thank all the homies for the comps, sincerely !!!
> Now here's a sneek peek at "Wicked Heartbeat" with all of the masking off to see where I'm at. It doesn't look clean yet 'cause there's still alot of fine line tape around the patterns. It'll remain untill I give the silver base part of the body it's final color coat.
> 
> I'm thinkin' in about two weeks, I'll have the body complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cool also !!! sould jump when cleared !!! nice bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies !

Hey Gary, I'm diggin' your artisrty on your builds homie ! that '67 is outta this world!


----------



## Hydrohype

Just lettin you know that I passed by...I really like all that I see...
thanks for puttin up pictures...I would love to see more of the cadillac,
the 63 and the 77 monte-carlo....hydro......


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2009, 02:22 PM~15378580
> *Just lettin you know that I passed by...I really like all that I see...
> thanks for puttin up pictures...I would love to see more of the cadillac,
> the 63 and the 77 monte-carlo....hydro......
> *





Thanks homie !

No more pics though, those are the only ones I took !


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good big homie. hey when is the next show here in indy?


----------



## darkside customs

Looks sick homie!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies !

Sorry 8-ball I got back to you so late homie! The show was this past weekend  .

There was a thread for it though.



Here's a few progress shots of the Monte Carlo "Birdman" that I've been workin' on.



































I've got some pinstriping and some fades to do to the top,trunk, and hood still.
the sides come next with some subtle panel lines and fades. Thanks for lookin' in homies!


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, that looks bad ass already


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks Siim123 and Darkside Customs ! 

I'm hoping to get back to this soon.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2009, 01:46 PM~15470939
> *Damn, that looks bad ass already
> *



X2!!!


----------



## [email protected]

lol he said mild lol, thats is wild in my world lol


monte is looking sick big dawg


----------



## truscale

Monte Carlo looks wild.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

X2


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice TREND


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's my newest W.I.P.

It's gonna be the Lowrider to replace my '67 called "Rollin' Leyenda" for next years contest season. It's in it's early stages of figurin' out stuff, first is the interior door panels for the convertible body. I got the trunk boxed in, maybe some "resin work" for the speakers and amps. :dunno: 

I named it "The Lingerie Show".


































 


:dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see this one done


----------



## Reverend Hearse

WITH A NAME LIKE THAT , I HOPE ITS PINK...


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN' FORWARD TO THIS ONE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 27 2009, 05:11 PM~15482931
> *LOOKIN' FORWARD TO THIS ONE.
> *


X2 KEEP THE UPDATES COMING HOMIE!!!


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2009, 04:04 PM~15482890
> *WITH A NAME LIKE THAT , I HOPE ITS PINK...
> *



:biggrin: Oh yeah ! lots of pink :biggrin: !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 27 2009, 04:42 PM~15484389
> *:biggrin:  Oh yeah ! lots of pink  :biggrin: !
> *


Awesome not many people can pull off a pink car ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2009, 06:54 PM~15484510
> *Awesome not many people can pull off a pink car .....  :thumbsup:
> *



I'm keepin' my fingers crossed !


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 27 2009, 04:40 PM~15482681
> *Here's my newest W.I.P.
> 
> It's gonna be the Lowrider to replace my '67 called "Rollin' Leyenda" for next years contest season. It's in it's early stages of figurin' out stuff, first is the interior door panels for the convertible body. I got the trunk boxed in, maybe some "resin work" for the speakers and amps. :dunno:
> 
> I named it "The Lingerie Show".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 this is going to be good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 27 2009, 08:10 PM~15485376
> *:0  :0  this is going to be good
> *




Thanks homie !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2009, 01:42 AM~15484389
> *:biggrin:  Oh yeah ! lots of pink  :biggrin: !
> *



Pink Lingerie .... :0 



{i prefer black on my girlfriend   }


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2009, 04:54 PM~15484510
> *Awesome not many people can pull off a pink car .....  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 









Can't wait to see what you come up with...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 28 2009, 08:17 PM~15496725
> *Pink Lingerie .... :0
> {i prefer black on my girlfriend    }
> *




I prefer NONE ! :rofl:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 28 2009, 08:35 PM~15496942
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you come up with...
> *




nice '58 !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

It's official homies! Birdman has been changed to............"The Birdcage" :biggrin: 

It's a pretty good strip club me and my homies went to! :biggrin: 




































A few more detail pinstripes to add and a little clean up then it'll be ready for clear.


----------



## modelsbyroni

DAAAAMMMNN! :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

Sick as hell!! :0 :0


----------



## COAST2COAST

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SICK WORK! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 31 2009, 02:48 PM~15522511
> *It's official homies! Birdman has been changed to............"The Birdcage"  :biggrin:
> 
> It's a pretty good strip club me and my homies went to!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more detail pinstripes to add and a little clean up then it'll be ready for clear.
> 
> *





you are a beast! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Fuck that looks bad ass.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Trendsetta your paint jobs are sik bro.Great job.I like the panels on Birdcage.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Thats sick


----------



## JGREEZY

Man all I can say is DAMNNN!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies, I really appreciate it !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT BITCH IS BAD ASS BUT WHERE'S THE OTHER MONTE? I WANNA SEE THAT BAD BOY!! GREAT WORK BRO!


----------



## hocknberry

u got some skills brother!! so if u just got ur air brush for ur b-day, r u sayin all ur paint work is with shake and shoot rattle can?! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 31 2009, 08:48 PM~15522511
> *It's official homies! Birdman has been changed to............MY EYES...........    :worship: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## EVIL C

That mc is hott


----------



## Trendsetta 68

just about done with the engine and chassis for the '63.

the engine has some machined pullys,scratch built carbs, wired distributor, and fuel lines with filters.

the chassis has chrome fornt suspension, foiled mufflers and gas tank, with an aluminum drive shaft. I made some mounts for the front suspension in order for it to mounted right.


----------



## chris mineer

lots of kool stuff


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 4 2009, 02:29 PM~15562328
> *just about done with the engine and chassis for the '63.
> 
> the engine has some machined pullys,scratch built carbs, wired distributor, and fuel lines with filters.
> 
> the chassis has chrome fornt suspension, foiled mufflers and gas tank, with an aluminum drive shaft. I made some mounts for the front suspension in order for it to mounted right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 thats some nice work you got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 4 2009, 06:29 PM~15562328
> *just about done with the engine and chassis for the '63.
> 
> the engine has some machined pullys,scratch built carbs, wired distributor, and fuel lines with filters.
> 
> the chassis has chrome fornt suspension, foiled mufflers and gas tank, with an aluminum drive shaft. I made some mounts for the front suspension in order for it to mounted right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





your a bad man! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya homie the rides are lookin sick..awesome work.. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies! 


I done ran into trouble though :angry: 


I'm have a time gettin' the front of the frame to fit all the way to the body mounts.
Looks like I'ma have to fabricate some mounts for it myself. 

looks like an all nighter tonight to get this finished by my personal deadline


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

damn homie that 6tre is gonna be sik!!!! dont force it take your time and it will come out great brother!!!


----------



## SOLO1

Bad ass bro like I said I want that Bad Bitch! When you ready to sale it hit me up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 4 2009, 09:58 PM~15565149
> *Bad ass bro like I said I want that Bad Bitch! When you ready to sale it hit me up.
> *



:nono: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

coming out clean homie, keep pics coming


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 31 2009, 11:48 AM~15522511
> *It's official homies! Birdman has been changed to............"The Birdcage"  :biggrin:
> 
> It's a pretty good strip club me and my homies went to!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more detail pinstripes to add and a little clean up then it'll be ready for clear.
> 
> *


Bro, that's some creative work over there! Looks awesome!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 5 2009, 05:33 PM~15573582
> *Bro, that's some creative work over there! Looks awesome!
> *








Thanks homie, I appreciate it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Started a new project that's been on my mind for awhile. Finally got the bench cleared and got it out to start. This is the AMT Laguna kit about to be transformed into a Standard Laguna S3 - Lowrider.

I've named it "Night Vision" . :biggrin: 

Color will be Kandy Oriental Blue and a pearl light blue. I'm thinking that I'll put some heavy flake in the Kandy blue.  










Here I filled the gas hole and sanded off the nascar stuff.









This is an engine bay from the '70 Monte Carlo kit that I will modify for use.









The front wheel openings were to high for a standard laguna so I moved them down 2 /10ths of an inch.

















Here's the first shot of the fender section moved to it's new location.









More tomorrow. Now back to the bench. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey bro that's gonna badass project to do homie good luck man u gonna need even tho u dont ur a pro all ready anyways


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15625258
> *Started a new project that's been on my mind for awhile. Finally got the bench cleared and got it out to start. This is the AMT Laguna kit about to be transformed into a Standard Laguna S3 - Lowrider.
> 
> I've named it "Night Vision" .  :biggrin:
> 
> Color will be Kandy Oriental Blue and a pearl light blue. I'm thinking that I'll put some heavy flake in the Kandy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I filled the gas hole and sanded off the nascar stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an engine bay from the '70 Monte Carlo kit that I will modify for use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front wheel openings were to high for a standard laguna so I moved them down 2 /10ths of an inch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first shot of the fender section moved to it's new location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tomorrow. Now back to the bench.  :biggrin:
> *






i seen in model cars mag a few months back, they turned that whip into a bad ass pro-touring, with front and back bumpers from a 70 camaro, and the suspension and interior from a 70 monte  

ive been wanting to do something with this kit sence i seen that, but havent had the loot for that kit!

i cant wait to see what you come up with  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Dude, that Laguna is gonna be sick. Cant wait to see more of that bro!!


----------



## DEUCES76

r u goin with the correct taillights as well i use to have the real thing


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2009, 08:51 PM~15626067
> *hey bro that's gonna badass project to do homie good luck man u gonna need even tho u dont ur a pro all ready anyways
> *




Thanks homie.

I'm not a pro yet, still too much to learn. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2009, 09:43 PM~15626838
> *i seen in model cars mag a few months back, they turned that whip into a bad ass pro-touring, with front and back bumpers from a 70 camaro, and the suspension and interior from a 70 monte
> 
> ive been wanting to do something with this kit sence i seen that, but havent had the loot for that kit!
> 
> i cant wait to see what you come up with   :biggrin:
> *



Homie I seen a build up of this kit on line somewhere. I got me motivated to build me a lowrider version of it. 

Armondo did a version of it or something similar, and you know what he can do to a model. :biggrin: 

I got it planned out but I just hope that I can execute it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks Darkside and Duece76 ! I appreciate it !

Duece, I'ma try to get the taillights as close as possible to the real thing.


----------



## Festers Garage

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2009, 02:00 PM~13978870
> *This is almost finished. It's my oldschool midwest style.  :biggrin: '77 Monte C painted with Kandy rootbeer over a light gold base. tan landau top with peanut butter guts. Oh yea, wit 30's and Vogues(mustard and mayo's) . I still gotta put some more trim on it and the photo etched stuff and find my Cragar center caps for it.  . Thanks for lookin' homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im feelin this one thats how we rolled in TX back in late 80's early 90's


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2009, 02:47 AM~15625258
> *Started a new project that's been on my mind for awhile. Finally got the bench cleared and got it out to start. This is the AMT Laguna kit about to be transformed into a Standard Laguna S3 - Lowrider.
> 
> I've named it "Night Vision" .  :biggrin:
> 
> Color will be Kandy Oriental Blue and a pearl light blue. I'm thinking that I'll put some heavy flake in the Kandy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I filled the gas hole and sanded off the nascar stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an engine bay from the '70 Monte Carlo kit that I will modify for use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front wheel openings were to high for a standard laguna so I moved them down 2 /10ths of an inch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first shot of the fender section moved to it's new location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tomorrow. Now back to the bench.  :biggrin:
> *



Now were talking....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Crazy work!! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx everybody. Here's some more progress on the Laguna........


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS GONNA B BADASS. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## DEUCES76

nice progress cant wait to see more keep up the great work homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies !




Here's Night Visionwith the painted panels, murals, and custom decal work.


----------



## RELIC

Looking good


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 14 2009, 08:28 PM~15663974
> *Thanks homies !
> Here's Night Visionwith the painted panels, murals, and custom decal work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Another great paintjob Trend ..


----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## truscale

Cool build .


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 14 2009, 01:28 PM~15663974
> *Thanks homies !
> Here's Night Visionwith the painted panels, murals, and custom decal work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man fool this is good lookin ! 

SHIT I NEED SOME CUSTOM DECALS ! :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni

DAMN, THAT BITCH IS BANGIN'.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Killer lookin' paint job bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 14 2009, 02:53 PM~15665296
> *Killer lookin' paint job bro.
> *


x2. :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2009, 12:20 PM~15664609
> *Man  fool  this  is  good  lookin !
> 
> SHIT  I  NEED  SOME  CUSTOM  DECALS  !    :angry:
> *


X2  :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

nice paint :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Some nice work on all of them!

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15666634
> *Some nice work on all of them!
> 
> Lookin' good!!
> *





Thanks fellas ! 


Nice to see you on the board Pokey !
you good.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 14 2009, 02:28 PM~15663974
> *Thanks homies !
> Here's Night Visionwith the painted panels, murals, and custom decal work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:0


----------



## darkside customs

Damn thats sweet!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2009, 01:37 AM~15668623
> *Damn thats sweet!!!
> *







Thanks homie, much appreciated !


----------



## Systamatik

man. your talent is incredible. incrrrrrrredible!
i feel like a junkie the way i'm checking for updates!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Nov 15 2009, 09:48 AM~15669789
> *man.  your talent is incredible.  incrrrrrrredible!
> i feel like a junkie the way i'm checking for updates!
> *




That a very kind remark. Thanx alot , much appreciated !


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY BRO WHERE DO U OR WHO DO U GET THOSE DECALS FROM TREND AND FROM WHO  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2009, 11:14 AM~15670074
> *HEY BRO WHERE DO U OR WHO DO U GET THOSE DECALS FROM TREND AND FROM WHO    :biggrin:
> *




i MAKE 'EM HOMIE .


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 15 2009, 08:27 AM~15670153
> *i MAKE 'EM HOMIE .
> *


U SHOULD START SELLIN THEM BRO THERE BADASS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2009, 11:43 AM~15670249
> *U SHOULD START SELLIN THEM BRO THERE BADASS
> *




I'VE BEEN SELLIN' CUSTOM FOR AHWILE. $ 20 FOR FULL CUSTOM DECALS (PANELS,MURALS,&PATTERNS).

I'M LIMITED TO SOME DESIGN ASPECTS AND NO GOLDS OR SILVERS.

NOT PRINTED WITH AN ALPS BUT THEY WORK AS YOU CAN SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 14 2009, 08:28 PM~15663974
> *Thanks homies !
> Here's Night Visionwith the painted panels, murals, and custom decal work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62

bad ass paint homie , nice work ........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 15 2009, 04:18 PM~15671776
> *bad ass paint homie , nice work ........
> *




Thanx homie !


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro , sick work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies for the comps!  




> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 10 2009, 11:18 PM~15628006
> *r u goin with the correct taillights as well i use to have the real thing
> *



These are as good as I could do with the taillights..............











I also added blue glass through out except for the front window . It'll have images and words etched on it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

SICK WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

SCORCHIN'!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies ! fo real !



If anybody is interested in custom decal work like on the Laguna , PM me and holla what you need.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 18 2009, 04:15 PM~15704313
> *Thanks homies for the comps!
> These are as good as I could do with the taillights..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added blue glass through out except for the front window . It'll have images and words etched on it.
> 
> 
> *





thats soo serious bro!

sick ass work man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2009, 03:59 PM~15704649
> *thats soo serious bro!
> 
> sick ass work man!
> *






Thanx homie !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 18 2009, 10:15 PM~15704313
> *Thanks homies for the comps!
> These are as good as I could do with the taillights..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added blue glass through out except for the front window . It'll have images and words etched on it.
> 
> 
> *



wow..


----------



## eastside1989

Great ...Great Job ....Wow.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

That is insane homie ! :worship:


----------



## DEUCES76

that ride is sick homie great job on the taillites as well excellent work


----------



## regalistic

looks killer man!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas for all the comps.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass :0


----------



## RELIC

Doing a helluva job homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies !

much appreciated!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 18 2009, 01:15 PM~15704313
> *Thanks homies for the comps!
> These are as good as I could do with the taillights..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added blue glass through out except for the front window . It'll have images and words etched on it.
> 
> 
> *


sick ass work homie


----------



## DEUCES76

u got any pic of the interior


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 19 2009, 10:44 PM~15720792
> *u got any pic of the interior
> *



Nope not yet. I'ma start on it this weekend though.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 19 2009, 06:51 PM~15719365
> *sick ass work homie
> *


X2!!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya that is one sick freekin ride..gonna be badass cant wait to see wat it looks like with a finished interior added to it.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

never cease to amaze me bro, nice work.


----------



## dodgerblue62

ALWAYS GOOD SHTT UP IN HERE :thumbsup: . YOU DO SOME GREAT WORK ....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, much appriciated !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Current projects:

"Blues Singer" 1966 Riviera


Pics coming soon !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2009, 03:41 AM~15807846
> *Current projects:
> 
> "Blues Singer" 1966 Riviera
> Pics coming soon !
> 
> *



:yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

'63 Ways to Die " is finally complete. (at least 90%). :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Nice build. Really like the patterns. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 28 2009, 07:32 PM~15808245
> *Nice build. Really like the patterns. :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS SWEET BRO!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Awesome lookin build.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

SEEN THAT 6TRE IN PERSON AND THOSE PATTERNS ARE BADAZZ!!!! LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 28 2009, 07:30 PM~15808219
> *'63 Ways to Die " is finally complete.  (at least 90%). :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those patterns r so fuckin clean! it came out really nice man!


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE TREY DUDE. LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## josh 78

:0 :0 63 is sick bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 18 2009, 02:15 PM~15704313
> *Thanks homies for the comps!
> These are as good as I could do with the taillights..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added blue glass through out except for the front window . It'll have images and words etched on it.
> 
> 
> *



:0 sick work bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx for all of the comps fellas ! Much appreciated !


----------



## Hydrohype

roll call: Prop's X 1,000. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx alot homie !!!!!!!!!!!  





Here's my new drag Nova that I've been workin' on. It's painted Chevy Rally Green for a base, then green nailpolish flakes was added. Next was two coats of intercoat clear.

I next added a set of custom "Bad Man" decals that I made for it. After the decals were dry I added two more coats of clear. 

I'm hoping to have this complete by next week. Right now I'm working on the Chevy 572 engine for it.


----------



## DEUCES76

that nova is stright sick homie


----------



## Guest

Nice paint and decals look good. Will be looking to see how you do the motor.


----------



## truscale

A decal? Man you could have painted that with some candies over a pearl white base and made peoples eyes bleed from the intensity. Looks good .


----------



## ElRafa

That is straight sick bro as usual


----------



## darkside customs

Sick ass Nova. That got some shine to it for real.


----------



## modelsbyroni

GREAT WORK, AS ALLWAYS.


----------



## [email protected]

looks sick brother


----------



## southside groovin

:0 :0 :0 just went thru all 19 pages and all i can say is damn!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

just wanted to say "THANKS" to all of the homies who gave comps. I appriciate it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 1 2009, 08:43 PM~15837823
> *A decal? Man you could have painted that with some candies over a pearl white base and made peoples eyes bleed from the intensity. Looks good .
> *



I got lazy man so I went with decals, plus I have to finish this by December the 10th. hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

what up homies it's been a minute been busy doin' other ish for customers now I can finally get back to my builds.

here's a '62 vert I did for a customer......it's a replica of his fathers first car. 

Too bad they didn't have Daytons and 520's with switches back then ! (those black steelies were beggin' to be swapped out for some spokes! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks really good bro!


----------



## badgas

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE REPLICA T. LOOKS LIKE A FRESH DEALER DELIVERY.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn that is nice!!!!


----------



## Siim123

Really nice Trensetta, something different(I mean the steelies) :biggrin: 
But one thing, I noticed that there is piece of bmf missing on the left back corner trim above pumper


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 02:25 PM~16112395
> *Looks really good bro!
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 28 2009, 07:06 PM~16113329
> *Really nice Trensetta, something different(I mean the steelies) :biggrin:
> But one thing, I noticed that there is piece of bmf missing on the left back corner trim above pumper
> *



Oh FREAK !!!  

Good lookin' out homie! My eyes are gettin' old!


 

Thanx for the comps fellas !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2009, 06:09 PM~16112240
> *what up homies it's been a minute been busy doin' other ish for customers now I can finally get back to my builds.
> 
> here's a '62 vert I did for a customer......it's a replica of his fathers first car.
> 
> Too bad they didn't have Daytons and 520's with switches back then ! (those black steelies were beggin' to be swapped out for some spokes! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







clean ass work as always bro!


looks real good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homie! I was dying to put some patterns and spokes on it though! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2009, 09:58 PM~16114747
> *thanks homie! I was dying to put some patterns and spokes on it though!  :biggrin:
> 
> *





i bet lol, just do another for yourself and throw some spokes on it :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yep, I'ma wait for the Revell hardtop '62 though.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2009, 11:13 PM~16115594
> *Yep, I'ma wait for the Revell hardtop '62 though.
> *





mid to end of jan.? or is that for the 66?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2009, 12:09 AM~16112240
> *what up homies it's been a minute been busy doin' other ish for customers now I can finally get back to my builds.
> 
> here's a '62 vert I did for a customer......it's a replica of his fathers first car.
> 
> Too bad they didn't have Daytons and 520's with switches back then ! (those black steelies were beggin' to be swapped out for some spokes! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2009, 10:15 PM~16115613
> *mid to end of jan.? or is that for the 66?
> *


heck I forget, but it's still not quick enough ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 29 2009, 07:15 AM~16119766
> *Very nice bro
> *



thanx homie !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2009, 12:32 PM~16120852
> *heck I forget, but it's still not quick enough ! :biggrin:
> *





when i went to my hobby shop and talk to the lady there, i think she said something about the 66 in mid jan. of 2010  and she didnt see nothing on the duece tho  :angry: 

so keep your fingers crossed, maybe a good year for the impala


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2009, 12:04 PM~16121096
> *when i went to  my hobby shop and talk to the lady there, i think she said something about the 66 in mid jan. of 2010   and she didnt see nothing on the duece tho   :angry:
> 
> so keep your fingers crossed, maybe a good year for the impala
> *



Man they better not be pullin' some bull again, I'm really wantin' that '62 HT bad !
thanx for the heads up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's one of my Factory Stock builds for last year.

It's a Johan 1970 Rebel Machine.



























































Thanx for lookin' homies !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Love that car ! I wish i could find a nice kit to build m y self ! Thats a high priced item and very cool to see you cut it up and give it a life out side its box !


----------



## truscale

Nice builds Trend. Is that Nassa blue on the 62 vert?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2010, 11:22 PM~16156948
> *Here's one of my Factory Stock builds for last year.
> 
> It's a Johan 1970 Rebel Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies !
> 
> *






dude! this ride is real! why you postin 1:1's foo :biggrin: 



ride looks real good bro, keep um comein


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very clean and detailed. :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2010, 07:22 PM~16156948
> *Here's one of my Factory Stock builds for last year.
> 
> It's a Johan 1970 Rebel Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies !
> 
> *



Super clean! trendsetta for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Damn that engine is detailed as hell! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

Too much detail Homie :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni

I'VE ALLWAYS LIKED YOUR FACTORY BUILDS. NOT BORING LIKE MOST OF THE ONES U C ON TABLES.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 1 2010, 10:33 PM~16157040
> *Nice builds Trend. Is that Nassa blue on the 62 vert?
> *


Thanks homie.

Nope, it's code 912 Silver Blue Poly.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 2 2010, 12:16 AM~16158042
> *dude! this ride is real! why you postin 1:1's foo :biggrin:
> ride looks real good bro, keep um comein
> *



:biggrin: 

Thanx bro !

I got a few more old builds I'll be postin' when I change over to my new computer.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx for the comps fellas, I really appreciate it !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2010, 07:22 PM~16156948
> *Here's one of my Factory Stock builds for last year.
> 
> It's a Johan 1970 Rebel Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies !
> 
> *


this one looks sweet bro i like the detail on it very clean not to much just right  all origanal


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2010, 08:22 PM~16156948
> *Here's one of my Factory Stock builds for last year.
> 
> It's a Johan 1970 Rebel Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies !
> 
> *


SUPER CLEAN!!! The best of the best.


----------



## jimbo

X10! Very nice! :0 Lovin' all that DETAIL! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: Thanx fellas, much appreciated ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

CONGRATS T. YOUR 67 IN SCALE AUTO LOUISVILLE COVERAGE. WELL DESEVRED :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 14 2010, 05:46 PM~16288215
> *CONGRATS T. YOUR 67 IN SCALE AUTO LOUISVILLE COVERAGE. WELL DESEVRED :thumbsup:
> *


X2 congrats Homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies, much appreciated !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's another one of my older Musclecar builds.................

It's a 1967 Chevrolet Malibu with a 327 from the parts box. It's painted Madiera Maroon, Modelhaus dogdish caps, and a vinyl top.











































Dang, I gotta get back to my lowriders. This weather sucks for paintin' :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks damn good bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn. Lets take that for a test spin. :0 Wheres the keys? Lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx fellas................hey LowandBeyond the keys are in the ashtry...just bring it back on a full tank! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 21 2010, 06:36 PM~16368222
> *Here's another one of my older Musclecar builds.................
> 
> It's a 1967 Chevrolet Malibu with a 327 from the parts box. It's painted Madiera Maroon, Modelhaus dogdish caps, and a vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I gotta get back to my lowriders. This weather sucks for paintin'  :happysad:
> 
> *


Nice yob on the Malibu.


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE AND CLEAN.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 21 2010, 05:36 PM~16368222
> *Here's another one of my older Musclecar builds.................
> 
> It's a 1967 Chevrolet Malibu with a 327 from the parts box. It's painted Madiera Maroon, Modelhaus dogdish caps, and a vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I gotta get back to my lowriders. This weather sucks for paintin'  :happysad:
> 
> *



:0 :worship: on the detail


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 21 2010, 06:36 PM~16368222
> *Here's another one of my older Musclecar builds.................
> 
> It's a 1967 Chevrolet Malibu with a 327 from the parts box. It's painted Madiera Maroon, Modelhaus dogdish caps, and a vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I gotta get back to my lowriders. This weather sucks for paintin'  :happysad:
> 
> *


Another clean ass build!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2010, 03:36 AM~16368222
> *Here's another one of my older Musclecar builds.................
> 
> It's a 1967 Chevrolet Malibu with a 327 from the parts box. It's painted Madiera Maroon, Modelhaus dogdish caps, and a vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I gotta get back to my lowriders. This weather sucks for paintin'  :happysad:
> 
> *



Nice work wth the vinyl top ..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

New project homies !!!!!!!!


~~~~~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~~~~~

Weather was about 40 + this weekend so I quickly got to work on this
'62 Bel Air. I got inspired by "The Candyman". If ya ain't seen his work,
he's badd a$$ ! This is how the pattern work started for the roof, hood,
and the trunk.........................


































































































































Thanks for lookin' homies.


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: SICK HOMIE :wow:


----------



## EVIL C

amazing work bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 26 2010, 08:12 PM~16419832
> *New project homies !!!!!!!!
> ~~~~~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~~~~~
> 
> Weather was about 40 + this weekend so I quickly got to work on this
> '62 Bel Air. I got inspired by "The Candyman". If ya ain't seen his work,
> he's badd a$$ ! This is how the pattern work started for the roof, hood,
> and the trunk.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin' homies.
> 
> *





dude your a beast tone :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 06:17 PM~16419909
> *:wow: SICK HOMIE :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni

DAMN. THATS SOME BADASS PAINT WORK.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2010, 02:12 AM~16419832
> *New project homies !!!!!!!!
> ~~~~~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~~~~~
> 
> Weather was about 40 + this weekend so I quickly got to work on this
> '62 Bel Air. I got inspired by "The Candyman". If ya ain't seen his work,
> he's badd a$$ ! This is how the pattern work started for the roof, hood,
> and the trunk.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin' homies.
> 
> *



Sick...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thats sik T!!!!!!!!! :0 are you still spraying rattle cans or did you bust out the airbrush???? either way you are DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms

definitely a fan of your work :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Much thanks fellas. Just reppin' Dynasty !

Right now I use a air can with cap. I'ma wait til it gets warmer to use the airbrush. I still gotta paint in the garage(no booth yet).




this is my board to go with it when it hits the road............












 


~~~~~~~~DYNASTY~~~~~~~~


----------



## [email protected]

shit i need me one of them too for my chop top monte :biggrin: 



looks good bro


----------



## caprice on dz

Alright, damn that shits hot. I guess next time I see you at a show I'll be sure to go to the other end of the table. 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

that duece is sick as fuck so far bro!! nice job!


----------



## Zed

OMFG ! this deuce is fuckin unreal !!! :wow: 

And the Tre is a beauty too ! patterns are sick on both ! :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

BADASS BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2010, 02:12 AM~16419832
> *New project homies !!!!!!!!
> 
> :wow: IM LIKING THIS!!! :wow: *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks for the comps fellas !











Hey Caprice, the Dynasty fam will all park together at the next show after we car pool in Jeff's CHOP TOP Monte Carlo ! :biggrin: j/k  !


Hey Dropped, I got you on your board..........


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2010, 09:26 AM~16426722
> *Thanks for the comps fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Caprice, the Dynasty fam will all park together at the next show after we car pool in Jeff's CHOP TOP Monte Carlo ! :biggrin:  j/k  !
> Hey Dropped, I got you on your board..........
> 
> *



shit i wish i had me a real deal CHOP TOP monte lol




:biggrin: 



thanks bro, when i figure out some color for this thing, ill hit you up


----------



## eastside1989

Dam nice work.... :wow: Keep it comming... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 27 2010, 09:07 AM~16426862
> *Dam nice work.... :wow: Keep it comming... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx homie !!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :wow: 


What kind of tape u use?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

My bad Poncho on the time delay.....I use Tamiya tape.


Here's ~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~ with the side panels done and cleared. Now I'ma wait about a week then I'll polish it out. The interior is next !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 02:10 PM~16478430
> *My bad Poncho on the time delay.....I use Tamiya tape.
> Here's ~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~ with the side panels done and cleared. Now I'ma wait about a week then I'll polish it out. The interior is next !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a tight paintjob!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THATS SOME BADASS WORK T!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

badass paintwork on that 62


----------



## [email protected]

i could get lost in the hood, trunk, and roof on that thing man! killer paint skillz


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, I really appreciate it !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 11:10 PM~16478430
> *My bad Poncho on the time delay.....I use Tamiya tape.
> Here's ~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~ with the side panels done and cleared. Now I'ma wait about a week then I'll polish it out. The interior is next !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TIGHT homie


----------



## gseeds

paint looking great bro, top is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Wow. That paint job on that duece is nice!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies !


----------



## darkside customs

That is some serious paint work homie!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2010, 05:00 PM~16480630
> *That is some serious paint work homie!!
> *


X2 NO SHIT :biggrin: SICK BRO


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 01:10 PM~16478430
> *My bad Poncho on the time delay.....I use Tamiya tape.
> Here's ~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~ with the side panels done and cleared. Now I'ma wait about a week then I'll polish it out. The interior is next !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni

OH YEAH.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks :

Darkside
Bigdogg
Poncho
Marinate
Roni

I appreciate homies!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 1 2010, 03:13 PM~16478873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint looking great bro, top is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x305


----------



## Zed

this is really looking like the blue Monte ! you da man ! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Esoteric

sick paint work on that 62


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 5 2010, 02:57 AM~16519059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is really looking like the blue Monte ! you da man !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thanx Zed ! That's what I was tryin' to shoot for but with my own twist !It means alot when someone recognizes something like that, thanx a million !




Thanx Esoteric, I appreciate !


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 01:59 PM~16478757
> *i could get lost in the hood, trunk, and roof on that thing man! killer paint skillz
> *


x2! Thats some ILL ass work Trend! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 5 2010, 12:03 PM~16521196
> *x2! Thats some ILL ass work Trend! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Thanx homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Put some work in on the '62.............

This is the image thats gonna get scribed into my front glass...










Here's some interior pics. Mild off set tucked interior inserts, and a few mirror panels...


















Here's the engine about to be completed after the body gets all together with the chassis...


----------



## Siim123

Damn :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2010, 11:35 PM~16561933
> *Put some work in on the '62.............
> 
> This is the image thats gonna get scribed into my front glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some interior pics. Mild off set tucked interior inserts, and a few mirror panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the engine about to be completed after the body gets all together with the chassis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bro..


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2010, 02:35 PM~16561933
> *Put some work in on the '62.............
> 
> This is the image thats gonna get scribed into my front glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some interior pics. Mild off set tucked interior inserts, and a few mirror panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the engine about to be completed after the body gets all together with the chassis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always bad ass work, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

VERY NICE.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 9 2010, 03:48 PM~16562736
> *VERY NICE.
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx fellas !


----------



## jimbo

I tell ya' man, it is ALWAYS goin' down in this thread!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## truscale

Kool looking paint work.


----------



## kykustoms

thats one of the sickest paint jobs ive seen and the interior is nice too


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2010, 05:35 PM~16561933
> *Put some work in on the '62.............
> 
> This is the image thats gonna get scribed into my front glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some interior pics. Mild off set tucked interior inserts, and a few mirror panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the engine about to be completed after the body gets all together with the chassis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0 :wow: :0 looks sick bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[email protected]
kykustoms
truscale
jimbo


I appreciate it fellas ! 

I should have the completed pics later this evening.


----------



## 408models

ALWAYS NICE WORK IN HERE, GOOD JOB BRO, :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 02:10 PM~16478430
> *My bad Poncho on the time delay.....I use Tamiya tape.
> Here's ~~~"Mamma's Boy"~~~ with the side panels done and cleared. Now I'ma wait about a week then I'll polish it out. The interior is next !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i like that oldschool paintjob


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2010, 10:20 AM~16571581
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  i like that oldschool paintjob
> *


X2!! It looks sick!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

AS ALWAYS, GREAT WORK BRO!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx for the comps homies !


----------



## gseeds

thanks for postin this,wanted to try this style some time, and your pics will take away alot of the guess work. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 11 2010, 12:24 AM~16578906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for postin this,wanted to try this style some time, and your pics will take away alot of the guess work. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Fellas ! 


Seeds I know you gonna do somethin' sick with it !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16578906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for postin this,wanted to try this style some time, and your pics will take away alot of the guess work. :biggrin:
> *


This really helpfull!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' ! :biggrin: 


~~~~~


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 01:40 PM~16583042
> *Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' !  :biggrin:
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie. did you do the sign in photoshop? they would look cool for the shows


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 02:40 PM~16583042
> *Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' !  :biggrin:
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: looks sick bro, i see you were waitin on some wheels to come in to finish huh :biggrin: 

all this snow wont go away fast enough, the mail man wont come here with 3 feet of snow on the ground lol

ride looks real good bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE WORK TREND ! DON'T KNOW IF I LIKE THE COLOR RINGS ON THE WHEELS BUT THE WHOLE BUILD CAME OUT KICKIN ! I THINK I WOULD HAVE LIKED TO SEE THE REAR WINDOW ETCHED ALSO !


----------



## pancho1969

62 came out nice trend :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: WOW :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 11 2010, 03:53 PM~16584199
> *looking good homie. did you do the sign in photoshop? they would look cool for the shows
> *



in my little design program, not as good as photoshop. 

Yep I use them for shows.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx fellas !


LowandBeyond
pancho1969
Minidreams Inc.

[email protected] - you'll probably get your stuff tomorrow I bet. Mail man is stuck in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 06:40 PM~16583042
> *Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' !  :biggrin:
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excellent build


----------



## regalistic

bad ass 62 brother


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 12:40 PM~16583042
> *Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' !  :biggrin:
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin sick bro :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 11:24 PM~16588092
> *fuckin sick bro :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2 Trend.... your work is top notch Bro....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, I really appreciate it !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 08:15 PM~16586126
> *thanx fellas !
> LowandBeyond
> pancho1969
> Minidreams Inc.
> 
> [email protected] - you'll probably get your stuff tomorrow I bet. Mail man is stuck in the snow  :biggrin:
> 
> *





:0 i cant wait to get that shit boi :biggrin: 



thanks again tone


----------



## darkside customs

This is some bad ass paint work you did bro. That car came out dope as fuck homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 12 2010, 10:58 AM~16592243
> *This is some bad ass paint work you did bro. That car came out dope as fuck homie.
> *



Thanx homie !!!


here's my next build .........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 10:47 AM~16592193
> *:0  i cant wait to get that shit boi :biggrin:
> thanks again tone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16578906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for postin this,wanted to try this style some time, and your pics will take away alot of the guess work. :biggrin:
> *


i c what u did there :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

i like :cheesy: 

Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' ! :biggrin: 
~~~~~


----------



## Trendsetta 68

My new project is this 1970 Impala dubbed................

~~~~~~​















I shaved all emblems, side trim, and door handles.................








I scratch built the fire wall and kept it smooth for a future mural.............








the interior will be black biscuit tuck with plenty of mirrors..........








and this shows the scratch built dash............


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: fuggin beast! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

Looks like another sick one in the works  Can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 18 2010, 06:05 PM~16653137
> *My new project is this 1970 Impala dubbed................
> 
> ~~~~~~​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved all emblems, side trim, and door handles.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scratch built the fire wall and kept it smooth for a future mural.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the interior will be black biscuit tuck with plenty of mirrors..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this shows the scratch built dash............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good man :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Another Bad Ass Project


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 06:42 PM~16653885
> *Another Bad Ass Project
> *



X 10


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN' GREAT.


----------



## chevyguy97

Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' ! :biggrin: 
~~~~~













































[/quote]


damn this is one nice ride. DYNASTY all the way.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nice work!! what brand yellow tape is that?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 18 2010, 02:05 PM~16653137
> *My new project is this 1970 Impala dubbed................
> 
> ~~~~~~​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved all emblems, side trim, and door handles.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scratch built the fire wall and kept it smooth for a future mural.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the interior will be black biscuit tuck with plenty of mirrors..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this shows the scratch built dash............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Can't wait!!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

That 70 is gonna be sick!


----------



## kykustoms

70 looks good nice fab work on the dash and console


----------



## Zed

You're doing it better and better bro ! :cheesy: 

the 70 is gonna be totally insane !!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PINK86REGAL 
nice work!! what brand yellow tape is that? 


I use Tamiya tape, it works pretty good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill be comin back for ideas on my 63..awesome ass work in here!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 19 2010, 03:57 PM~16663069
> *ill be comin back for ideas on my 63..awesome ass work in here!
> *



it's all good homie, hope I can help ya !


----------



## truscale

TTT


----------



## $woop

Those are pretty dope...

i like tha offset color of tha drop top


----------



## Trendsetta 68

started the pattterns on "Pallbearer"...............


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 11:16 AM~16699828
> *started the pattterns on "Pallbearer"...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Patterns look tight!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 02:16 PM~16699828
> *started the pattterns on "Pallbearer"...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:biggrin: gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea T, thats gonna be sick, just like all your rides


----------



## Linc

:0 loks deadly so far! nice tape work! ill be watching this unfold for sure! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2010, 11:23 AM~16699888
> *:biggrin:  gonna be sick :biggrin:
> *


x2. :0


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 11:16 AM~16699828
> *started the pattterns on "Pallbearer"...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holly fuck !!! that pattern is totally sick !!! I love it so much I've got to steal it for one of mine !!!

...Ok, ok.... i'm gonna steal it if only i'm could do that kind of amazing stuff ! ... and i'm not !!!

i'm gonna *try* to steal it bro :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 08:16 PM~16699828
> *started the pattterns on "Pallbearer"...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another sick ride coming soon. :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!




Zed, it's all good bro! Just take your time and see what you can come up with !

Plus you're the King of masking, I'm sure you'll have no problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just got the top patterns all laid out now to do the side patterns..............


----------



## pancho1969

keep the pics coming


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 09:35 PM~16704141
> *Just got the top patterns all laid out now to do the side patterns..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 05:35 PM~16704141
> *Just got the top patterns all laid out now to do the side patterns..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Dam Trendsetta! You ain't nuthin' nice wtih them paint schemes... :nosad: Straight SICK! :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 06:35 PM~16704141
> *Just got the top patterns all laid out now to do the side patterns..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a good start. :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 07:35 PM~16704141
> *Just got the top patterns all laid out now to do the side patterns..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn bro you get down nice patterns and colors :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's a better pic of the top..............everything under the tape is still the silver flaked base...........










here's the side panel.................the side tape also has the silver flaked base under it..........










Next I'll be painting everything Kandy Oriental Blue. The patterns should turn out to be ghost patterns. The silver flaked base will turn out brighter lines and patterns.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 24 2010, 09:44 AM~16710536
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's a better pic of the top..............everything under the tape is still the silver flaked base...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the side panel.................the side tape also has the silver flaked base under it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'll be painting everything Kandy Oriental Blue. The patterns should turn out to be ghost patterns. The silver flaked base will turn out brighter lines and patterns.
> 
> *


NICE JOB HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx MC562 !!! I really appreciate it homie !








First coat of Kandy is done. A little clean up now that all of the tape is off . Next I'm going to add a couple of silver leafing patterns, then Kandy coat over the body again.


----------



## CHR1S619

That's coming out pimp! Nice work homie!!


----------



## Siim123

SICK!


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 03:35 PM~16702240
> *
> $
> Zed, it's all good bro! Just take your time and see what you can come up with !
> 
> Plus you're the King of masking, I'm sure you'll have no problem.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Thanks you bro, but the king of masking is definitely you !!! but i will try ! :biggrin: 

looks amazing so far !probably one of your best effort !


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 24 2010, 01:21 PM~16710844
> *Thanx MC562 !!! I really appreciate it homie !
> First coat of Kandy is done. A little clean up now that all of the tape is off . Next I'm going to add a couple of silver leafing patterns, then Kandy coat over the body again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL WORK BRO LIKE THAT PAINT!
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 24 2010, 12:44 PM~16710536
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's a better pic of the top..............everything under the tape is still the silver flaked base...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the side panel.................the side tape also has the silver flaked base under it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'll be painting everything Kandy Oriental Blue. The patterns should turn out to be ghost patterns. The silver flaked base will turn out brighter lines and patterns.
> 
> *






shits sick tone


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 24 2010, 07:21 PM~16710844
> *Thanx MC562 !!! I really appreciate it homie !
> First coat of Kandy is done. A little clean up now that all of the tape is off . Next I'm going to add a couple of silver leafing patterns, then Kandy coat over the body again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice bro...


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0  :0 

:thumbsup: OFF THE HOOK :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 24 2010, 01:21 PM~16710844
> *Thanx MC562 !!! I really appreciate it homie !
> First coat of Kandy is done. A little clean up now that all of the tape is off . Next I'm going to add a couple of silver leafing patterns, then Kandy coat over the body again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Seriously? :uh: 

:wow: Your paint jobs are so SICK bro!

Nice ass work. I need tips on this for sure holmes!


----------



## IllTemperedRidez

I love the 63 Imp on the first page!!!! great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

**********"Thanx Fellas"**********


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 25 2010, 03:27 AM~16720087
> * Seriously?  :uh:
> 
> :wow: Your paint jobs are so SICK bro!
> 
> Nice ass work. I need tips on this for sure holmes!
> *


X2  ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 25 2010, 02:16 PM~16722744
> *X2   ME TOO :biggrin:
> *



Thanx homie !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I finally got the Kandy Oriental blue, silver leafing look, tape fades, and clear coat done.

Next up, some touch ups , foiling, and polishing.


----------



## Siim123

:wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 01:40 PM~16583042
> *Finally stick a fork in this booch, I'm done homie's ! Now it's time to start anotha' !  :biggrin:
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE THIS CAR BRO!! AND LIKE GARY SAID THANKS FOR POSTIN HOW YOU DID IT. I GOTTA GIVE IT A TRY. BADASS WORK AS ALWAYS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 03:06 PM~16772322
> *I finally got the Kandy Oriental blue, silver leafing look, tape fades, and clear coat done.
> 
> Next up, some touch ups , foiling, and polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Thats to fly tone


----------



## Trendsetta 68

D.L.O.Styles,Mar 2 2010, 02:50 PM
I LOVE THIS CAR BRO!! AND LIKE GARY SAID THANKS FOR POSTIN HOW YOU DID IT. I GOTTA GIVE IT A TRY. BADASS WORK AS ALWAYS BRO!! :biggrin:



Thanx bro !  
---------------------------------------------------------------


[email protected] Posted Today, 03:18 PM 
Thats to fly tone  


Thanx homie much appreciated !
---------------------------------------------------------------


Thanx Siim123 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 02:06 PM~16772322
> *I finally got the Kandy Oriental blue, silver leafing look, tape fades, and clear coat done.
> 
> Next up, some touch ups , foiling, and polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHTOUS


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 03:06 PM~16772322
> *I finally got the Kandy Oriental blue, silver leafing look, tape fades, and clear coat done.
> 
> Next up, some touch ups , foiling, and polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your paint work is amazing bro :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 12:06 PM~16772322
> *I finally got the Kandy Oriental blue, silver leafing look, tape fades, and clear coat done.
> 
> Next up, some touch ups , foiling, and polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookn' good trend.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16776294
> *Lookn' good trend.
> *



Thanx bro !!!


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet paint jobs in here homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 11:06 AM~16772322
> *I finally got the Kandy Oriental blue, silver leafing look, tape fades, and clear coat done.
> 
> Next up, some touch ups , foiling, and polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## c man

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 12:06 PM~16772322
> *I finally got the Kandy Oriental blue, silver leafing look, tape fades, and clear coat done.
> 
> Next up, some touch ups , foiling, and polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cruzinlow

builds are lookin sick as hell brotha ..hella nice work goin on bro ..much props.. :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I had an idea on your p/s mag shoots ! You should get your self a topic just for all them ! It would be cool to photo reduce them for interior detail ! 

You make them look like something we could go to local market and pick up ! Good work on that shit Trend !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



good Idea on the mag stuff !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hollywood Swingin'


----------



## Siim123

Right click -> Save :0 :0 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62

REALLY KICK A$$ WORK :thumbsup: .....


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 10:29 AM~16795025
> *Hollywood Swingin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam man . Do you have a job?????? looks like you put one out a week. :biggrin: You know how I like that technical work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 5 2010, 01:36 AM~16802373
> *Dam man . Do you have a job?????? looks like you put one out a week. :biggrin: You know how I like that technical work.  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx homie ! And like the other 8,000,000 people I lost my job too. :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms

you should sell these painted bodies they are sick and i bet you could get top dollar for them...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 5 2010, 09:10 AM~16803779
> *you should sell these painted bodies they are sick and i bet you could get top dollar for them...
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 10:29 AM~16795025
> *Hollywood Swingin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful job bro!!


----------



## MC562

:0 LOVING THE PAINT WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 5 2010, 06:10 AM~16803779
> *you should sell these painted bodies they are sick and i bet you could get top dollar for them...
> *


I'd be willing to buy some :biggrin: Thats one ill ass paint job on the sixfoe


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 09:32 AM~16781849
> *I had  an  idea  on  your  p/s  mag  shoots !  You  should  get  your  self  a  topic  just  for  all them !  It  would be  cool  to  photo  reduce  them    for  interior  detail !
> 
> You  make them  look  like  something  we  could  go to  local  market  and  pick up !  Good  work on that  shit  Trend !
> *


 another thought.... send me the files of the covers and i can print them up to size and send to the member they were made for. free of charge :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

6 FO IS KILLA.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 09:29 AM~16795025
> *Hollywood Swingin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK WERK TREND LOVE THOSE PAINT JOBS U DOING  :wow: TOP NOTCH SHIT :biggrin: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Bigdogg !!!



Got some more work done. Added some subtle tapefades on the roof, trunk, and sides. Did some murals for the side quarter panels, under trunk lid, and firewall. Also got most of the foiling done.


































Got the interior all done, added the dash, some switches, the custom made door panels, seats, and amps under orange glass.


----------



## Siim123

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
DAAAAAAAAAAMMN!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



once again, straight sick boy!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 11:22 AM~16860915
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> once  again, straight sick boy!
> *


X100! :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger

Thats jus too sik bro :biggrin:, great job


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2010, 12:35 PM~16861064
> *X100! :wow:
> *


X1000!!


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DEUCES76

thats sick bro


----------



## Zed

OMFG !!!! that 64 is totally insane !!!!!  :cheesy: 

I 'm a little disapointed by the Monte ! candy tend to hide the patterns, and those were so nice they deserve to be seen fully !


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey trend i just went threw ur topic from 1-30 u have some sick work homie, hey wat kind of airbrush n paints u work with if u dont mind me asking . love all your patterns :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 08:44 PM~16860587
> *Thanx Bigdogg !!!
> Got some more work done. Added some subtle tapefades on the roof, trunk, and sides. Did some murals for the side quarter panels, under trunk lid, and firewall. Also got most of the foiling done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the interior all done, added the dash, some switches, the custom made door panels, seats, and amps under orange glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AMAZINGGGGGGG


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 02:44 PM~16860587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick bro Just plain sick....  :wow:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats just plain fuckin bad ass paint work dawg!! Hopefully I can learn to paint that good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16864122
> *hey trend i just went threw ur topic from 1-30 u have some sick work homie, hey wat kind of airbrush n paints u work with if u dont mind me asking . love all your patterns  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx homie !!!

this is the aerosol can that I use (no air compressor) and it comes with a cap that has a jar attachment to it to put you paint in allowing you to spray. (thats as close to an airbrush that I use until I get a compressor for my real airbrush) :biggrin: 










I use all sorts of automotive paints thinned with Duplicolor laquer thinner.

The Kandy's that I use are (HOK) House of Kolor pre thinned Kandy's in 2oz bottles.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Much appreciated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidetoside

Man damn , that are the Nicest and greatest Paint Jobs i ever seen on a Modelcar !

Really good Job !

#1


----------



## kykustoms

thats badass is the murals painted to or decal?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 09:10 AM~16868655
> *thats badass is the murals painted to or decal?
> *



Thanx homie !!! 

The murals are decals.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2010, 12:58 AM~16865765
> *Thanx homie !!!
> 
> this is the aerosol can that I use (no air compressor) and it comes with a cap that has a jar attachment to it to put you paint in allowing you to spray. (thats as close to an airbrush that I use until I get a compressor for my real airbrush) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use all sorts of automotive paints thinned with Duplicolor laquer thinner.
> 
> The Kandy's that I use are (HOK) House of Kolor pre thinned Kandy's in 2oz bottles.
> 
> *







your a sick man tone!, you put out shit like this with a can and a small airbrush lol, i dont even wanna know what you will put out with a compressor and a another airbrush lol...................... keep doin what yoru doin bro! sick :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 09:58 PM~16865765
> *Thanx homie !!!
> 
> this is the aerosol can that I use (no air compressor) and it comes with a cap that has a jar attachment to it to put you paint in allowing you to spray. (thats as close to an airbrush that I use until I get a compressor for my real airbrush) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use all sorts of automotive paints thinned with Duplicolor laquer thinner.
> 
> The Kandy's that I use are (HOK) House of Kolor pre thinned Kandy's in 2oz bottles.
> 
> *


thnxz trends 4 da 411 homie ones again love your work n just keep on building


----------



## dodgerblue62

YOU GOT SOME KICK ASS WORK HOMIE , KEEP EM COMING :thumbsup: ......


----------



## dodgerblue62

A HOMIE , HERES SOMETHING I CAME ACROSS AWHILE BACK . YOU FILL IT WITH AIR FROM ANY COMPRESSOR OR THE GAS STATION , THEN HOOK UP YOUR AIRBRUSH TO IT . THIS WAY YOU DONT HAVE TO KEEP BUYING THOSE OTHER CANS . HOPE THIS HELPS OUT . JUST MY 2 PENNIES :biggrin: .....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 12 2010, 12:44 PM~16870240
> *A HOMIE , HERES SOMETHING I CAME ACROSS AWHILE BACK . YOU FILL IT WITH AIR FROM ANY COMPRESSOR OR THE GAS STATION , THEN HOOK UP YOUR AIRBRUSH TO IT . THIS WAY YOU DONT HAVE TO KEEP BUYING THOSE OTHER CANS . HOPE THIS HELPS OUT . JUST MY 2 PENNIES  :biggrin:  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HELL YEAH ! WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT HOMIE ?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 08:58 PM~16865765
> *Thanx homie !!!
> 
> this is the aerosol can that I use (no air compressor) and it comes with a cap that has a jar attachment to it to put you paint in allowing you to spray. (thats as close to an airbrush that I use until I get a compressor for my real airbrush) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use all sorts of automotive paints thinned with Duplicolor laquer thinner.
> 
> The Kandy's that I use are (HOK) House of Kolor pre thinned Kandy's in 2oz bottles.
> 
> *


i remember those, those damn cans got cold quick too.


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2010, 10:01 AM~16870404
> *HELL YEAH ! WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT HOMIE ?
> *


I THINK MY HOMEBOY BOUGHT IT FOR ME FROM HARBOR FREIGHT FOR LIKE $10.00 BUCKS .


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 PM~16860587
> *Thanx Bigdogg !!!
> Got some more work done. Added some subtle tapefades on the roof, trunk, and sides. Did some murals for the side quarter panels, under trunk lid, and firewall. Also got most of the foiling done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the interior all done, added the dash, some switches, the custom made door panels, seats, and amps under orange glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks realy nice bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 10:04 AM~16869000
> *your a sick man tone!, you put out shit like this with a can and a small airbrush lol, i dont even wanna know what you will put out with a compressor and a another airbrush lol...................... keep doin what yoru doin bro! sick :wow:  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally got Hard Kandy cleared.....................
Got the Kobalt blue tape fades applied, silver leafing, and Kobalt blue pinstripes.


----------



## regalistic

looks tight bro


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 01:21 PM~16918450
> *Finally got Hard Kandy cleared.....................
> Got the Kobalt blue tape fades applied, silver leafing, and Kobalt blue pinstripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup:  :0 :h5: 

SIK ASS WORK


----------



## josh 78

THAT SHIT IS DOPE BRO NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

is that a little turtle on the front fenders..lol..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 05:21 PM~16918450
> *Finally got Hard Kandy cleared.....................
> Got the Kobalt blue tape fades applied, silver leafing, and Kobalt blue pinstripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: always sick


----------



## modelsbyroni

DUDE, THATS JUS AWESOME!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 17 2010, 06:17 PM~16918973
> *DUDE, THATS JUS AWESOME!
> *


x2 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:21 PM~16918450
> *Finally got Hard Kandy cleared.....................
> Got the Kobalt blue tape fades applied, silver leafing, and Kobalt blue pinstripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM TREND... :wow: ...............................................................................INCREDIBLE!!! :wow: :wow


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 17 2010, 11:02 PM~16922595
> *DAM TREND... :wow: ...............................................................................INCREDIBLE!!! :wow:  :wow
> *



thanx homie !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2010, 12:02 AM~16922595
> *DAM TREND... :wow: ...............................................................................INCREDIBLE!!! :wow:  :wow
> *


X2...Sweet paint man... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn!! Thats some sick paint work. Nice bright colors. 



Looks like a skittles commercial. Taste the rainbow. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 11:21 PM~16918450
> *Finally got Hard Kandy cleared.....................
> Got the Kobalt blue tape fades applied, silver leafing, and Kobalt blue pinstripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx fellas! 

skittles, yeah skittles ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is done.


----------



## Guest

64 Looks great.


----------



## regalistic

x2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: BADAZZ TONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

OH MY. VERY NICE.


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD TREND!! CAME OUT SICK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

64 came out sick bro excellent work


----------



## darkside customs

BAD ASS BRO!! IVE SAID IT ONCE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GOT SOME BOMB ASS PAINT SKILLZ


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 07:10 PM~16947915
> *Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is  done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out nice. I like the paint work.


----------



## LowandBeyond

That 64 is nice bro. :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 10:10 PM~16947915
> *Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is  done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







W :0 W


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 04:10 AM~16947915
> *Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is  done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another Amazing Badass build


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx airybody!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Trend, that 6-4 came out sikkk bro!!! :thumbsup: Nice work!


----------



## Esoteric

great work on that impala


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas!!!



)


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Another killer lookin build bro.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 10:10 PM~16947915
> *Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is  done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at you, just making this club look sexy as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:roflmao: :roflmao: yeah I can't imagine that !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I eat to much!!!


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 07:10 PM~16947915
> *Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is  done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your work is always amazing, just to let you konw your one of the top builder's on here. All eyes on you Bro " Hollywood Swingin" OMG


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 10:10 PM~16947915
> *Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is  done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick !!!!! great build, looks prefect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 22 2010, 10:11 AM~16960383
> *sick !!!!! great build, looks prefect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



X2!!! I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies! Yaws words are TOO kind !!!!!!


----------



## kjkj87

OK Trendsetta 68, I'm ready for paint class's. When do we start ? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 22 2010, 10:43 AM~16960682
> *OK Trendsetta 68, I'm ready for paint class's. When do we start ? :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

hey brother i got those today!!!!! you are right!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!! :biggrin: your the man homie!! and ill be placing another order SOOOOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 22 2010, 02:05 PM~16962308
> *hey brother i got those today!!!!!  you are right!!!  I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  your the man homie!! and ill be placing another order SOOOOON!!!!!!!!
> *



Kool homie !!!!! Let me know how they turn out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:red\'>~~~​











(the 1961 is subject to change to '59 or a '60)


----------



## darkside customs

Hey Tone, if you do go with a 59, do a drop top. That would be sick bro. Keep us posted on it.


----------



## FrameDragger

Amazing work on the 64 bro :wow: , cant wait to c the next one


----------



## CHR1S619

Badass work here! Keep it up homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 29 2010, 04:39 PM~17031639
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>~~~​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the 1961 is subject to change to '59 or a '60)
> 
> *



Build a 59" with the Cat eys and the Batwings........


----------



## jimbo

You ALWAYS holdin' it down somethin' VICIOUS Trend!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 29 2010, 11:00 PM~17039227
> *You ALWAYS holdin' it down somethin' VICIOUS Trend!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




Thanx homies!

Still can't decide though. I'm leanin' towards a '60 though.

The '61 can't be done because it's up for being resined off.


----------



## modelsbyroni

6 FO IS SWEET. STRAWBERRY LETTER 23 IS A SWEET SONG, SO I KNOW THATS GONNA BE A SWEET RIDE. DAMN, NOW I GOTTA PUT THE BROS. JOHNSON CD ON. uffin:  IS IT COOL, IS IT COOL.


----------



## calaveras73

excellent work in here as always bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> 6 FO IS SWEET. STRAWBERRY LETTER 23 IS A SWEET SONG, SO I KNOW THATS GONNA BE A SWEET RIDE. DAMN, NOW I GOTTA PUT THE BROS. JOHNSON CD ON. uffin:  IS IT COOL, IS IT COOL.



I was listening to when I got the idea ! :biggrin: 




> Thanx homie !


----------



## crenshaw magraw

great old skool jam and great name for a old skool ride


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 09:10 PM~16947915
> *Stick a fork in her..." Hollywood Swingin' " is  done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: DAMMMNNN :wow: :wow: 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

THOSE LITTLE CAR SHOW SIGNS ARE CLEAN . GREAT WORK ON LAYOUT ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 3 2010, 10:59 AM~17084596
> *THOSE LITTLE CAR SHOW SIGNS ARE CLEAN . GREAT WORK ON LAYOUT ...
> *



Thanx homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Somethin' I been workin' on in between Low Low builds................


It's AMT's '71 Dodge Charger R/T that I've converted into a '71 Dodge Super Bee.

Different tail panel no false door vents and it has a different hood insert. I made bucket seats from the kit supplied front split seat with arm rest. I also added the console and Pistol Grip shifter.

The vinyl top was done by adding styrene strips for the outline of the roofs brightwork. The textured top was achieved by spraying green paint from a good distance an letting it settle.

I'm waitn' on a set of Keith Marks '71 Super Bee decals to complete the build.


----------



## caprice on dz

/\/\/\ sweet


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 3 2010, 09:11 PM~17087386
> */\/\/\ sweet
> *



X2 Looks great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

funny thing, i picked some colors that look exactly like those greens bout a couple weeks ago before i seen on the 71 dodge just now, good looking charger bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !


----------



## dodgerblue62

YOU DID A HELLAVA JOB ON THE VINAL TOP . THE CHROME STRIPS YOU ADDED ALL AROUND REALLY SET IT OFF . GREAT COLOR COMBO TOO ....


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2010, 11:33 AM~17085452
> *Somethin' I been workin' on in between Low Low builds................
> It's AMT's '71 Dodge Charger R/T that I've converted into a '71 Dodge Super Bee.
> 
> Different tail panel no false door vents and it has a different hood insert. I made bucket seats from the kit supplied front split seat with arm rest. I also added the console and Pistol Grip shifter.
> 
> The vinyl top was done by adding styrene strips for the outline of the roofs brightwork. The textured top was achieved by spraying green paint from a good distance an letting it settle.
> 
> I'm waitn' on a set of Keith Marks '71 Super Bee decals to complete the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro Il b watching this one :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2010, 11:33 AM~17085452
> *Somethin' I been workin' on in between Low Low builds................
> It's AMT's '71 Dodge Charger R/T that I've converted into a '71 Dodge Super Bee.
> 
> Different tail panel no false door vents and it has a different hood insert. I made bucket seats from the kit supplied front split seat with arm rest. I also added the console and Pistol Grip shifter.
> 
> The vinyl top was done by adding styrene strips for the outline of the roofs brightwork. The textured top was achieved by spraying green paint from a good distance an letting it settle.
> 
> I'm waitn' on a set of Keith Marks '71 Super Bee decals to complete the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. You do some amazing work on those factory jobs.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:33 PM~17085452
> *Somethin' I been workin' on in between Low Low builds................
> It's AMT's '71 Dodge Charger R/T that I've converted into a '71 Dodge Super Bee.
> 
> Different tail panel no false door vents and it has a different hood insert. I made bucket seats from the kit supplied front split seat with arm rest. I also added the console and Pistol Grip shifter.
> 
> The vinyl top was done by adding styrene strips for the outline of the roofs brightwork. The textured top was achieved by spraying green paint from a good distance an letting it settle.
> 
> I'm waitn' on a set of Keith Marks '71 Super Bee decals to complete the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Muscle Car bro

Great color combo...


----------



## Siim123

X2!!!


----------



## Esoteric

nice work on that dodge


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE. DID 1 SOME YEARS AGO WHEN I SEEN THAT THE BIG SHOW [WWE] HAS 1. DOOR VENTS N MINE, SO ITS NOT CORRECT.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17085452
> *Somethin' I been workin' on in between Low Low builds................
> It's AMT's '71 Dodge Charger R/T that I've converted into a '71 Dodge Super Bee.
> 
> Different tail panel no false door vents and it has a different hood insert. I made bucket seats from the kit supplied front split seat with arm rest. I also added the console and Pistol Grip shifter.
> 
> The vinyl top was done by adding styrene strips for the outline of the roofs brightwork. The textured top was achieved by spraying green paint from a good distance an letting it settle.
> 
> I'm waitn' on a set of Keith Marks '71 Super Bee decals to complete the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sick work as always tone :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17085452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Bad ass T!  

I really like the interior! Lots of detail in there to make it look just right! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas for the comps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally finished the Super Bee............I was waitin' on the Keith Marks decals to finish it.


----------



## [email protected]

ride is soooo sick man! 


killer work tone


----------



## FrameDragger

Badass bro, u turn out some real nice Mopars :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, that Mopar is sick bro!!


----------



## regalistic

Super Bee........ is Super Bad Ass


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

damn bro...wheres the keys i wanna hear that bitch purrrrr!!!! :biggrin: beautiful tone!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Super real lookin' T! :wow: NICE!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17116779
> *damn bro...wheres the keys i wanna hear that bitch purrrrr!!!! :biggrin:  beautiful tone!!!!!!
> *



Thanx Homie ! The Keys are actually in the trunks lock ! :biggrin: 




Thanx Jimbo, fo real!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always jaw dropping cleaness! :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Real clean build...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2010, 05:30 PM~17146056
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *






X-2

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17146003
> *90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Homies !


----------



## kykustoms

the super bee came out clean i like the sunroof how its half open


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

any up dates on the wild paint job on th SS monte!? :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nope.


----------



## modelsbyroni

SUPER BEE IS SWEET. LOVE THE STANCE.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17146003
> *90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Also, T, I could go into a million reasons why that superbee is so sikk!!! But man, nice details on that thing bro! Especially the trunk....love how you put molding into it and framed it up so it actually looks like metal :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 11:25 PM~17146003
> *90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Super Bee and The Pallbearer look killer bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas for the comps !!!!!!!


Dynasty !!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 03:25 PM~17146003
> *90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 03:25 PM~17146003
> *90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some badddddddddddd work looking goog. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

Fuck ! Bro , it's unfair ! you can't be as good in stocker as you're into patterned lowriders ... no you can't ! :angry: 

I love each and everything you do ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 02:25 PM~17146003
> *90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, lines on the side flow like a mofo...sick!


----------



## Tonioseven

Good sh!t like always bro!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 11:25 PM~17146003
> *90% complete.........I still have a few small details left to do, but oh well........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


From every side it looks very nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !

I really appreciate it.


----------



## gseeds

super clean brother, what are you useing for the top ? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 15 2010, 12:17 PM~17201268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super clean brother, what are you useing for the top ? :biggrin:
> *



Thanx bro! 

For tghe top I put styrene strips on it to represent the Vinyl top seams and the chrome trim work for the top. For the texture I masked off the body exposing the top then I stood a good distance away from the top and I sprayed a darker color green. Then when it was dry I sprayed Testors Dullcoat the same distance away to ensure that there would be a texture to represent a vinyl top. Hope this helps anyone who wants to do a vinyl top.


----------



## tbone11

BIG fan of da 70 :wow: i used to own 1


----------



## chris mineer

these pics dont tuch these cars as to seeing them with your eyes.. thanks for the decals an cong. on the wins


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 19 2010, 12:02 AM~17233252
> *these pics dont tuch these cars as to seeing them with your eyes.. thanks for the decals an cong. on the wins
> *



THANX HOMIE ! It was good meeting you! 

And the same goes to you! Gongrats to your daughter as well great job!


----------



## MC562

BAD ASS WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 19 2010, 10:19 AM~17236599
> *BAD ASS WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE
> *


 XMF2! :yes: :yes: :yes: Keep on keepin' on T!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 19 2010, 02:29 PM~17237682
> *XMF2! :yes:  :yes:  :yes: Keep on keepin' on T!
> *



Thanx big homie !!!!!










Progress report on "Wicked Heartbeat".................



started like this...............











Stopped at this point for months....................














and now here's where I'm at.....................



































Next step is to add some paint where it ain't :biggrin: . 
Touch-up some spots and get the interior rollin'.
I should have some progress pics in a few days.
Thanx for lookin' homies.


----------



## Linc

:0 

sick paint work on this monte!! :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger

NIce bro, clean as always


----------



## [email protected]

insane is all i can come up with :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

SWEET WORK.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!

Wet sandin' this heffa is gonna be a pain !!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 21 2010, 09:52 PM~17260635
> *NIce bro, clean as always
> *


X2


----------



## DJ-ROY

Another killer T..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

BADASS BRO!!!! I'VE BEEN WANTIN TO SEE THIS ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 21 2010, 06:15 PM~17262064
> *BADASS BRO!!!! I'VE BEEN WANTIN TO SEE THIS ONE! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie, I know it's been awhile!


----------



## drnitrus

:0 

bad ass bro!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2010, 01:17 PM~17260236
> *Thanx big homie !!!!!
> Progress report on "Wicked Heartbeat".................
> started like this...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped at this point for months....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now here's where I'm at.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to add some paint where it ain't :biggrin: .
> Touch-up some spots and get the interior rollin'.
> I should have some progress pics in a few days.
> Thanx for lookin' homies.
> 
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: You're a sinister mofo T... Dass COOOOOOOLD....... :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2010, 02:17 PM~17260236
> *Thanx big homie !!!!!
> Progress report on "Wicked Heartbeat".................
> started like this...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped at this point for months....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now here's where I'm at.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to add some paint where it ain't :biggrin: .
> Touch-up some spots and get the interior rollin'.
> I should have some progress pics in a few days.
> Thanx for lookin' homies.
> 
> *


dam i need to learn how to do patterns


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Much Thanx homies!







Next on the menu ........................












I added some styrene to enclose the window and make the roof line look more like a '73. 

It's gonna be a real mild custom. Next I gotta shave the body


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 22 2010, 03:07 PM~17273019
> *Much Thanx homies!
> Next on the menu ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some styrene to enclose the window and make the roof line look more like a '73.
> 
> It's gonna be a real mild custom. Next I gotta shave the body
> 
> *


Really nice work on all ur models. This 76 is definately different. I likes!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

A little progress on new project................


Here's a pic showin' the side trim, door handles, and scripts shaved off.............
also I added a frenched antenna. The sail panel is simular to the '72-74 sail panels, all I did was fill it in with a piece of styrene and cut away the B-pillar.











here's a pic showin' the mildly custom taillight set up, the single top corner light will be the white back up light and the long bar at the bottom contains the brake and regular taillights........................











and another pic of it all opened up..................










Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## FrameDragger

Looks good so far bro


----------



## [email protected]

looks sick tone!



hows that hopper comein :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

looks badass i like it alot better with the side panel and trim


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 23 2010, 07:52 PM~17284078
> *looks sick tone!
> hows that hopper comein :biggrin:
> *



Thanx homies !!!!!!!!!!!!





Jeff that hopper is messin' with my mind!
I can't come up with a good scheme yet. I should do some brain stormin' this weekend though and come up with summn' :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Commin' soon ......................


----------



## jimbo

Dam T! You gotta sweat shop full of homies buildin' all these baddass builds or are you just THAT DAMM GOOD?!? :wow: :dunno: :around:  :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

He ain't human! He's got painting skills that make grown men cry!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 01:20 PM~17296202
> *He ain't human! He's got painting skills that make grown men cry!
> *



:tears: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 03:20 PM~17296202
> *He ain't human! He's got painting skills that make grown men cry!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Thanx fellas !


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17296167
> *Commin' soon ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT REALY NICE PAINT WORK


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Roni and congrats homie on the hardware!

Thanx Josh! It's been a long process but it's almost done.





Here's some more progress. I added some purple and teal pinstripes and some teal fades in the sail panel pieces..............


























Next up are some tape fades in the silver panels on the trunk and roof. 

Some custom pinstriping like the ones on hotrods will be added as well.

After all of that is done the body will have it's panels taped off and then I will shoot Kandy Lime Green over the silver base.

Thanx for lookin' homies!


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :wow: :wow: your a mad man tone! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Damn T that is sik.


----------



## kykustoms

looks badass i like the fades


----------



## darkside customs

That is fuckin off tha chain homie....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies ! 'Preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

im diggin that ride you should leave it as it is it looks real 80s


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17307003
> *Thanx Roni and congrats homie on the hardware!
> 
> Thanx Josh! It's been a long process but it's almost done.
> Here's some more progress. I added some purple and teal pinstripes and some teal fades in the sail panel pieces..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are some tape fades in the silver panels on the trunk and roof.
> 
> Some custom pinstriping like the ones on hotrods will be added as well.
> 
> After all of that is done the body will have it's panels taped off and then I will shoot Kandy Lime Green over the silver base.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies!
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regalistic

man when ya gonna paint somethin that actually looks good :biggrin: :biggrin: 















j/k............. uffin:


----------



## MKD904

Love your paint work...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, 'preciate it !


----------



## chris mineer

looks killer al ready


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 27 2010, 02:11 PM~17318769
> *looks killer al ready
> *


 Thanx !


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17307003
> *Thanx Roni and congrats homie on the hardware!
> 
> Thanx Josh! It's been a long process but it's almost done.
> Here's some more progress. I added some purple and teal pinstripes and some teal fades in the sail panel pieces..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are some tape fades in the silver panels on the trunk and roof.
> 
> Some custom pinstriping like the ones on hotrods will be added as well.
> 
> After all of that is done the body will have it's panels taped off and then I will shoot Kandy Lime Green over the silver base.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies!
> 
> 
> *




Fabulous! :wow:


----------



## dyzcustoms

if you miss a few weeks in this thread you might miss 2 or 3 builds lol, always great work in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Big thanx fellas !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17307003
> *Thanx Roni and congrats homie on the hardware!
> 
> Thanx Josh! It's been a long process but it's almost done.
> Here's some more progress. I added some purple and teal pinstripes and some teal fades in the sail panel pieces..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are some tape fades in the silver panels on the trunk and roof.
> 
> Some custom pinstriping like the ones on hotrods will be added as well.
> 
> After all of that is done the body will have it's panels taped off and then I will shoot Kandy Lime Green over the silver base.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

All the paintin is done , now it's time to clear. I'm hopin to have this build done before the show this Sat. in Indy.............


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful....


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thats the one your gonna ship to Amsterdam bro?



:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2010, 02:40 PM~17332486
> *All the paintin is done , now it's time to clear. I'm hopin to have this build done before the show this Sat. in Indy.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing work and detail bro :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 28 2010, 04:09 PM~17333967
> *Beautiful....
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2010, 02:40 PM~17332486
> *All the paintin is done , now it's time to clear. I'm hopin to have this build done before the show this Sat. in Indy.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

big thanks homies! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

came out badass im always amazed by your paint work


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2010, 03:40 PM~17332486
> *All the paintin is done , now it's time to clear. I'm hopin to have this build done before the show this Sat. in Indy.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



amazing paint homie your killin it :worship:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2010, 10:40 PM~17332486
> *All the paintin is done , now it's time to clear. I'm hopin to have this build done before the show this Sat. in Indy.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

:wow: :wow: :wow: ------ :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Seein' that Chevy makes me want to just give up on painting almost!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

that chevy is wicked.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx fellas.

Clear went on today but I gotta polish out a couple of bad spots.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 03:29 PM~17352756
> *Seein' that Chevy makes me want to just give up on painting almost!!
> *




x2!!!!


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 07:33 PM~17323532
> *if you miss a few weeks in this thread you might miss 2 or 3 builds lol, always great work in here :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2010, 04:17 PM~17260236
> *Thanx big homie !!!!!
> Progress report on "Wicked Heartbeat".................
> started like this...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped at this point for months....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now here's where I'm at.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to add some paint where it ain't :biggrin: .
> Touch-up some spots and get the interior rollin'.
> I should have some progress pics in a few days.
> Thanx for lookin' homies.
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: Can I have this?  :0 :biggrin: 

~This bitch is Stopin Heartbeats with that paint!~

Baddass as usual T....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 2 2010, 08:49 AM~17364189
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Can I have this?   :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ~This bitch is Stopin Heartbeats with that paint!~
> 
> Baddass as usual T....
> *



:biggrin: 









Thanx homie !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

You're welcome bro. Well deserved!!!! 

You never answered my Question though.. :0




















:biggrin: 





















CAN I HAVE IT!?!?!?!?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'll let you know when it's for sale.............................................................................
....................................................................................
.....................................................................................
......................................................................................
.......................................................................................
.......................................................................................
......................................................................................
......................................................................................
...............................................................................................
........................................................................................
........................................................................................
...........................................................................................
.......................................................................................
.........................................................................................
..........................................................................................
............................................................



















:dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 :biggrin: Ok, I'll be waiting!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I started on Hard Kandy's Interior today it's now complete.................

I wanted to keep it with an OG look but in different colors the they offered back in '65.


























and thanx to Rick from scaledreams I can get my decals applied to the 1113 rims started and finish the chassis.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2010, 04:32 PM~17372136
> *I started on Hard Kandy's Interior today it's now complete.................
> 
> I wanted to keep it with an OG look but in different colors the they offered back in '65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanx to Rick from scaledreams I can get my decals applied to the 1113 rims started and finish the chassis.
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:  REAL NICE BRO :wow: :wow:


----------



## CustomFreak

i like that crazy monte baby uuuhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

rofl


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THESE PICTURES ARENT ANY GOOD!!!! SEEING THEM IN PERSON IS A TOTTALLY DIFFERENT EXPERIENCE!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: YOU ARE THE MAN TONE!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic

bad ass bro.............. post some pics of that 68? dart ya built awhile back if ya can "mod top" i think. the detial from the one pic i seen is unreal


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 3 2010, 05:37 PM~17375783
> *THESE PICTURES ARENT ANY GOOD!!!!  SEEING THEM IN PERSON IS A TOTTALLY DIFFERENT EXPERIENCE!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: YOU ARE THE MAN TONE!!!!!!
> *






:biggrin: toledo this year, 



ride looks real good tone!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 06:00 PM~17376761
> *:biggrin:  toledo this year,
> ride looks real good tone!
> *




Thanx fellas fo real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I hope to make it to Toledo this year, it could be a Dynasty World Wide Experience!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 01:29 PM~17352756
> *Seein' that Chevy makes me want to just give up on painting almost!!
> *


i see it the other way around i want to get to that level i just need the practice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 3 2010, 10:41 PM~17379604
> *i see it the other way around i want to get to that level i just need the practice
> *






truth


----------



## chris mineer

looks good tony


----------



## modelsbyroni

very nice as usual.


----------



## Tonioseven

Beautiful sh!t up in here as always!!!


----------



## kykustoms

interior looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

" is finally done...................



















































Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## kykustoms

i really like the designs it came out sick...whats next?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 6 2010, 12:08 AM~17401445
> *SWEET.</span>...*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 :0 DAMN NICE WORK TONE!!!!! I WANNA SEE SOME CLOSE UPS ON THE RIMS!!!! :wow:


----------



## EVIL C

Nice work !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 5 2010, 07:07 PM~17401991
> *:0  :0  DAMN NICE WORK TONE!!!!!  I WANNA SEE SOME CLOSE UPS ON THE RIMS!!!!  :wow:
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 5 2010, 06:07 PM~17401991
> *:0  :0  DAMN NICE WORK TONE!!!!!  I WANNA SEE SOME CLOSE UPS ON THE RIMS!!!!  :wow:
> *



Thanx bro......here's a couple of close ups of the rim and etched back window......


----------



## Esoteric

nice, i like how you did the rim mural


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

homie i love that! do you etch on the outside of the window?

if so.. a tip to keep the outside glass smooth is to etch the image from the backside.. done by printing image backwards and taping to outside of glass... then doing it that way. tip from cruzinlow.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 5 2010, 05:23 PM~17401571
> *i really like the designs it came out sick...whats next?
> *


Much thanx fellas!

Next will be "Klass Klown" getting finished, then I don't know?

Maybe the '66 or a '61?


----------



## gseeds

:wow: my brother from another mother !!! yes!!!! nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

this detail is F N crazy !!!! nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

bad ass bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17402981
> *Thanx bro......here's a couple of close ups of the rim and etched back window......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKES ALOOOOT!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 06:08 PM~17401445
> *Seriously? :wow:
> 
> This is just rediculous T........ Phawking rediculous detail.... Not much left to say but, "You're the Man, MAIN!!!!" :worship: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very clean homie i like the rim touch nice, nice pattern work too!!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17401445
> *" is finally done...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin'.
> 
> *


Real nice n clean homie!!, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: badass idea on the rims too


----------



## josh 78

:wow: BOOOOOOOOOM NICE TONE


----------



## modelsbyroni

DAMN TONE, U PUTTIN' DOWN. THOSE RIMS R SWEET. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

damn im lovin this muthat fuka , i gotta do some wheels like that :cheesy: defineatly one of a kind and very original


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17402981
> *Thanx bro......here's a couple of close ups of the rim and etched back window......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: them rims are sick man!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn...I didnt even notice the wheels till someone asked for a close up.Mad props to you for all the detail.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17408184
> *Damn...I didnt even notice the wheels till someone asked for a close up.Mad props to you for all the detail.
> *



Thanx bro, and it's good to hear from you Fam!


----------



## regalistic

looks sick bro


----------



## Tonioseven

He's a madman! He's unstoppable!!! Hide your kids! He's gonna put a bad-ass mural on 'em!! :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: You are bad as hell with it, bro!! Keep it up!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 6 2010, 01:13 PM~17409610
> *He's a madman! He's unstoppable!!! Hide your kids! He's gonna put a bad-ass mural on 'em!!  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  You are bad as hell with it, bro!! Keep it up!!! I love it!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanx bro, I'm just tryin to hang with the big dawgs !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 6 2010, 04:13 PM~17410609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanx bro, I'm just tryin to hang with the big dawgs !
> 
> *


shit bro.... you may just be the big dawg


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 6 2010, 02:01 PM~17410965
> *shit bro.... you may just be the big dawg
> *



x2!!! now that mini, beto, and ryan dont post anymore, id say he is!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 6 2010, 04:47 PM~17411291
> *x2!!!  now that mini, beto, and ryan dont post anymore, id say he is!!
> *



Naw... GSeeds, Truescale,Jevries, A. Flores,Chawps,President, and a host of others. 

Everybody on here got talent.

I'm just gettin' past my rookie season and all of yaw are the vets!


----------



## bugs-one

Completely sick as hell work you do, homie. Nothing but top notch skill. Much props and keep doing the damn thing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by regalistic+May 6 2010, 04:01 PM~17410965-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit bro.... you may just be the big dawg
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 04:47 PM~17411291
> *x2!!!  now that mini, beto, and ryan dont post anymore, id say he is!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@May 6 2010, 04:55 PM~17411378
> *Naw... GSeeds, Truescale,Jevries, A. Flores,Chawps,President, and a host of others.
> 
> Everybody on here got talent.
> 
> I'm just gettin' past my rookie season and all of yaw are the vets!
> 
> *


Shit i'm still here ! I just dont have the time to work on plastic and feel i shouldn't be on wastin space if i have nothing to offer to the borad other then my own 2 cents or useless bullshit ! 

Plus its great to take a chance and see whats being done and watching the growth of the hobby and the lowrider life style we all chose to build and carry in our own hearts ! 

*I AM HONORED TO SAY THAT MANY OF YOU ARE MUCH BETTER PAINTS THEN I AM AND MY HATS OFF TO ALL OF YOU ! YOU GUYS HAVE ME WANTING TO RELOOK AT MY OWN PAINT STYLES AND LEVEL UP ! * 

*IT"S 1 LUV ! *

If i had to judge the best of the best by who's runnin the forum these days my call out would have to be :

Trendsetter, Pancho, Badseed,Danny Chimps ! 

That would be my best of the best rating as of today ! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17401445
> *" is finally done...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin'.
> 
> *



OUTSTANDING!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

DAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! Hard Kandy came out bad ass.... I like the rims as well....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, yaws words is to kind !!!!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17401445
> *" is finally done...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin'.
> 
> *


VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 6 2010, 05:55 PM~17411378
> *Naw... GSeeds, Truescale,Jevries, A. Flores,Chawps,President, and a host of others.
> 
> Everybody on here got talent.
> 
> I'm just gettin' past my rookie season and all of yaw are the vets!
> 
> *


ROOKIE ???? , wait till you to turn pro !! were all going to be in trouble !! :biggrin: nice work bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 04:58 PM~17402981
> *Thanx bro......here's a couple of close ups of the rim and etched back window......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are those decals?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 05:08 PM~17401445
> *" is finally done...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin'.
> 
> *


paint scheme looks great!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17414731
> *are those decals?
> *



Yep, I made custom decals for the wheel lips.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 05:40 PM~17423413
> *Yep, I made custom decals for the wheel lips.
> 
> *



thats tight, do you make them for yourself only or do you do them for anybody?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Next on the menu.....















Body work is almost finished then it can go to paint. Maybe by this evening. :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 8 2010, 02:54 AM~17426260
> *thats tight, do you make them for yourself only or do you do them for anybody?
> *



Thanx, what ya needin ?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 8 2010, 06:58 AM~17426922
> *Next on the menu.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body work is almost finished then it can go to paint. Maybe by this evening. :dunno:
> 
> *


yah! a 61!! i already know this is gonna be killer!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 8 2010, 06:58 AM~17426922
> *Next on the menu.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body work is almost finished then it can go to paint. Maybe by this evening. :dunno:
> 
> *




Dam T, by the end of this year your probably gonna have thee SICKEST lineup of Impalas!!! :wow: Hell ya' already do!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17401445
> *" is finally done...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin'.
> 
> *


Looks good . Clean lines and curves on the paint work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 10:32 AM~17427313
> *Dam T, by the end of this year your probably gonna have thee SICKEST lineup of Impalas!!!  :wow:  Hell ya' already do!!!
> *



Thanx fellas!

About six months ago I decided that I want to do 1958-1973 Impala's for a display that I'm working on. So far I have completed a '62(Bel-Air), a '63, a '64, a 65', a '67, and a '70.

I still need to find a '72 & a '73 Impala. By the looks of the prices on Ebay, I'll probably have to buy them in resin.

When the Revell '62 HT comes out I'ma build it and put in in the line-up instead of the Bel - Air. By then I'm hoping that Revell announces that they are doing a new '68!



:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 8 2010, 01:12 PM~17428066
> *Looks good . Clean lines and curves on the paint work.
> *


Thanx bro !



Too bad it doesn't roll on Truescale spokes, :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 8 2010, 11:15 AM~17428077
> *Thanx fellas!
> 
> About six months ago I decided that I want to do 1958-1973 Impala's for a display that I'm working on. So far I have completed a '62(Bel-Air), a '63, a '64, a 65', a '67, and a '70.
> 
> I still need to find a '72 & a '73 Impala. By the looks of the prices on Ebay, I'll probably have to buy them in resin.
> 
> When the Revell '62 HT comes out I'ma build it and put in in the line-up instead of the Bel - Air. By then I'm hoping that Revell announces that they are doing a new '68!
> :biggrin:
> *


i hope Mobious picks up the 68


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 8 2010, 01:18 PM~17428088
> *i hope Mobious picks up the 68
> *


Now that would be KOOL ! By the looks of their new tooled rig, I bet they could put out some killa Impala's !

Good Idea!


----------



## kykustoms

lookin forward to seein that 61 im sure it will be sick like the rest of your builds


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 8 2010, 03:58 PM~17426922
> *Next on the menu.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body work is almost finished then it can go to paint. Maybe by this evening. :dunno:
> 
> *



AND YA DONT STOP...... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

cant wait to see these in person


----------



## dyzcustoms

always nice work in here  hard kandy is off the hook!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas!


Here's some progress on "Slippery When Wet"......................






































Got a lot more to do to this one. Should have some more progress tonight.


.........


----------



## DEUCES76

rag lookin good t cant wait to see more pics


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 10 2010, 09:00 PM~17444257
> *rag lookin good t cant wait to see more pics
> *


x-2


----------



## chris mineer

looks good so far


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2010, 06:15 PM~17442357
> *Thanx fellas!
> Here's some progress on "Slippery When Wet"......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a lot more to do to this one. Should have some more progress tonight.
> .........
> *



I know its another killer.... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx, _________DEUCES76, josh 78, chris mineer, and DJ-ROY!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+May 10 2010, 12:00 PM~17444257-->
> 
> 
> 
> rag lookin good t cant wait to see more pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@May 10 2010, 12:04 PM~17444283
> *x-2
> *


X3 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's some more progress pics.................











































Next is all of the pinstriping and foiling..........


----------



## jimbo

Dam T, you're an ANIMAL!!!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: 61 lookin good trend. My kind of paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas! 'Preciate it !






Got a little paintin' done today...

I've added the side panel fades with pinstriping and some orange tape fades to the hood and trunk with some pinstripe designs...

Also the top of the fenders and across the front of the hood has the dark brandywine pinstripe with a fade of pearl orange leading up to it.........

Tomorrow i'ma try to add some subtle silver leafing to certian areas...(I got to practice it first :biggrin: )............


----------



## [email protected]

looks good tone


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 12 2010, 08:45 PM~17469792
> *Thanx fellas! 'Preciate it !
> Got a little paintin' done today...
> 
> I've added the side panel fades with pinstriping and some orange tape fades to the hood and trunk with some pinstripe designs...
> 
> Also the top of the fenders and across the front of the hood has the dark brandywine pinstripe with a fade of pearl orange leading up to it.........
> 
> Tomorrow i'ma try to add some subtle silver leafing to certian areas...(I got to practice it first  :biggrin: )............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU HAVE MAD SKILLS T!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

look killer T.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 12 2010, 04:45 PM~17469792
> *Thanx fellas! 'Preciate it !
> Got a little paintin' done today...
> 
> I've added the side panel fades with pinstriping and some orange tape fades to the hood and trunk with some pinstripe designs...
> 
> Also the top of the fenders and across the front of the hood has the dark brandywine pinstripe with a fade of pearl orange leading up to it.........
> 
> Tomorrow i'ma try to add some subtle silver leafing to certian areas...(I got to practice it first  :biggrin: )............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are those fine lines on the hood decals or actual pinstripping?


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 13 2010, 01:45 AM~17469792
> *Thanx fellas! 'Preciate it !
> Got a little paintin' done today...
> 
> I've added the side panel fades with pinstriping and some orange tape fades to the hood and trunk with some pinstripe designs...
> 
> Also the top of the fenders and across the front of the hood has the dark brandywine pinstripe with a fade of pearl orange leading up to it.........
> 
> Tomorrow i'ma try to add some subtle silver leafing to certian areas...(I got to practice it first  :biggrin: )............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I LIKE THE COLORS NICE JOB TONE :wow:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 13 2010, 05:26 AM~17474934
> *:wow: I LIKE THE COLORS NICE JOB TONE :wow:
> *



X 2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 13 2010, 02:45 AM~17469792
> *Thanx fellas! 'Preciate it !
> Got a little paintin' done today...
> 
> I've added the side panel fades with pinstriping and some orange tape fades to the hood and trunk with some pinstripe designs...
> 
> Also the top of the fenders and across the front of the hood has the dark brandywine pinstripe with a fade of pearl orange leading up to it.........
> 
> Tomorrow i'ma try to add some subtle silver leafing to certian areas...(I got to practice it first  :biggrin: )............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice colors T 
:wow:


----------



## Zed

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 12 2010, 07:57 PM~17472282
> *are those fine lines on the hood decals or actual pinstripping?
> *



:uh:  :ugh: are they?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 13 2010, 06:30 PM~17480995
> *:uh:        :ugh:  are they?
> *



The little Fine Pinstripes on the Yellow pearl are custom decals.


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 13 2010, 06:06 PM~17482079
> *The little Fine Pinstripes on the Yellow pearl are custom decals.
> *


cheater ! :twak: 










just kidding bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I had to change the name from "Slippery When Wet" to

"Summer Breeze".........after hearin' the song today. And plus it's a drop so it fits better.











Got some interior work done today too.........


----------



## regalistic

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Nice work Trend, I like how you are doing the seats.


----------



## josh 78

NIIICE </span>


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: that paint is SICK :wow: nice fkn work man :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2010, 05:11 PM~17491652
> *I had to change the name from "Slippery When Wet" to
> 
> "Summer Breeze".........after hearin' the song today. And plus it's a drop so it fits better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some interior work done today too.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

tony u get nasty with the paint and gut work homie.ima have to come by your workshop one day


----------



## hocknberry

lookin good trend!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17494310
> *tony u get nasty with the paint and gut work homie.ima have to come by your workshop one day
> *



You gotta do that homie , I can show you some tips of paintin' em.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17491652
> *I had to change the name from "Slippery When Wet" to
> 
> "Summer Breeze".........after hearin' the song today. And plus it's a drop so it fits better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some interior work done today too.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CUSTOM :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Zed

Interior looks good T ! :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

MUCH THANX FELLAS!!!!!!!




The '61 Impala convertible (Summer Breeze) is done ,I should have pics soon.


Next on the menu, will be the new Revell '66 Impala. This one I will start on immediately.

Just got the name for it ........."Parkay" it will be yellow pearl with gold and dark yellow pinstripes on the bodies sides with a patterned out trunk,roof, and hood. Maybe a mural? Of course all of this is subject to minor changes :biggrin: .




I was gonna do this one as a radical, but I thought that I'll just try the kit out first to get a good feel for it. Just minor stuff like opening the trunk and addin' stuff to it is all I'ma do for this build.

After this one is complete, I'll have eight Impala's done for my personal Impala collection and eight more to go :happysad: .


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SWEET BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WHOLE COLLECTION. GREAT WORK IN HERE BRO.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"Summer Breeze"..........................




























































































Thanx for lookin' fellas.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 24 2010, 03:45 AM~17579965
> *"Summer Breeze"..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> *



Thats fresh bro :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 09:45 PM~17579965
> *"Summer Breeze"..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> *


damn tone......i dont even know what to say anymore :biggrin: .........awsome like always bro!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 23 2010, 05:47 PM~17579985
> *Thats fresh bro  :wow:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 09:45 PM~17579965
> *"Summer Breeze"..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> *





this is too sick! real nice color, nice fades, everything about this whip is nice! the KO's look sick with them wheels  

it all came together real well tone!


----------



## Zed

Fuckin badass Bro ! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 08:45 PM~17579965
> *"Summer Breeze"..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> *





ANOTHER BAD ASS BUILD BRO!! I GOT 2 QUESTIONS, 1. DID YOU USE SOME OF YOUR DECALS ON THIS, AND 2. DID YOU MAKE THAT STEERING WHEEL? :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

:wow: AMAZING work man! summer breeze looks clean as! i mite try a lowrider after seein this, inspires me too.


----------



## kykustoms

another badass lowrider...your on top of the game for lowriders ever feel like building a truck? id like to see what kinda sick mini truck paint you could come up with


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 24 2010, 03:45 AM~17584213
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS BUILD BRO!! I GOT 2 QUESTIONS, 1. DID YOU USE SOME OF YOUR DECALS ON THIS, AND 2. DID YOU MAKE THAT STEERING WHEEL? :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro and everyone !!!!!!! I really appreciate it !

1.The little dark maroon pinstripes in the yellow fades on the hood and trunk are decals.(4 of them) And the big pinstripe design in the middle of the hood at the front.

2.Yep I got the idea for the chain wheel from someone on this board awhile back while cruisin' through threads. I can't remember which thread though. I used a photo-etched center spoke from some photo-etched kit and drilled out the middle to except a stick pin. Then I drilled out a piece of chrome styrene for the steering column to put the pin in so the steering wheel will turn.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 24 2010, 07:49 AM~17584635
> *another badass lowrider...your on top of the game for lowriders ever feel like building a truck? id like to see what kinda sick mini truck paint you could come up with
> *


Thanx bro!

I just might do that one day. But you guys got that on lock! I'll have to study a little more on how you guys do what you do!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 24 2010, 03:45 AM~17579965
> *"Summer Breeze"..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regalistic

another classic bro!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 24 2010, 08:48 AM~17584848
> *Thanx bro and everyone !!!!!!! I really appreciate it !
> 
> 1.The little dark maroon pinstripes in the yellow fades on the hood and trunk are decals.(4 of them) And the big pinstripe design in the middle of the hood at the front.
> 
> 2.Yep I got the idea for the chain wheel from someone on this board awhile back while cruisin' through threads. I can't remember which thread though. I used a photo-etched center spoke from some photo-etched kit and drilled out the middle to except a stick pin. Then I drilled out a piece of chrome styrene for the steering column to put the pin in so the steering wheel will turn.
> 
> *




Cool bro! I'll have to get me some of them decals, and I just made a steering wheel like that a little while back and used it in the 40 ford bomb truck I just did. I made my steering column too but it could have been better and the wheel didn't turn. :biggrin: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

looks prefect !!!! dig everything about it !!! great job bro !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

wheel looking bad ass !! bro, :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 06:45 PM~17579965
> *"Summer Breeze"..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> *



great job !!


----------



## FrameDragger

Sik sik work trend, now i gotta finish mine lol


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 24 2010, 06:50 AM~17584858
> *Thanx bro!
> 
> I just might do that one day. But you guys got that on lock! I'll have to study a little more on how you guys do what you do!
> 
> *


if nothin else atleast your paint would be sick lol


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 24 2010, 09:36 AM~17584190
> *Fuckin badass Bro !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x-10


----------



## darkside customs

BADASS IMPY!!!! Damn, Im with Jake, Id love to see what kinda wicked paint job you could do to a minitruck... Wouldnt have to be laid out either, just an old skool mini from back in the day ya know...Something to think about


----------



## Tonioseven

Everytime you pull out another masterpiece I'm like "damn, what's next?!" then you come with some super-tight sh!t like this!! :worship: :thumbsup:  :h5: 


Damn, what's next?! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas fo real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Tonio you just had to ask whats next... now you've forced my hand. It is this.........














































Painting part is just about finished. Just gonna add some tape fades in the center of the roof and trunk, and a couple of more pinstripes.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 24 2010, 05:49 AM~17584635
> *another badass lowrider...your on top of the game for lowriders ever feel like building a truck? id like to see what kinda sick mini truck paint you could come up with
> *


x2?!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 05:45 PM~17579965
> *"Summer Breeze"..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> *


Beautiful build bro!! Tastefully done :worship:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 24 2010, 08:30 PM~17592932
> *Beautiful build bro!! Tastefully done :worship:
> *



X2 All your work Trend!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas!


----------



## Models IV Life

FUCKIN SUCK HOMIE!! GREAT JOB ON THAT ACE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2010, 04:43 AM~17592278
> *Thanx fellas fo real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hey Tonio you just had to ask whats next... now you've forced my hand. It is this.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting part is just about finished. Just gonna add some tape fades in the center of the roof and trunk, and a couple of more pinstripes.
> 
> *



AND YOU DONT STOP...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx a bunch fellas!!!!!!!!!!!








Got some gold leafing done to the side panels today. After the intercoat clear is dry, I'll pinstripe around it and a few other lines. Then off to get cleared.

Thanx for lookin' in homies!


----------



## josh 78

:wow: NICE TONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 24 2010, 09:43 PM~17592278
> *Thanx fellas fo real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hey Tonio you just had to ask whats next... now you've forced my hand. It is this.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting part is just about finished. Just gonna add some tape fades in the center of the roof and trunk, and a couple of more pinstripes.
> 
> *


To quote ATCQ: "Smoov like butta!!"


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:worship:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17613661
> *:worship:
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

VERY NICE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, preciate it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Comin' Soon from Dynasty M.C.C. .....................












Inspired by Armondo's beautiful Ice Cream Truck from Masterpiece and Mr. Cartoon of Lifestyle, I'm going to scratchbuild a 1950's Armoured Bank Truck. But of course lowrider style with that Dynasty flavor.


----------



## sidetoside

Ohh great , cant wait to see the Bank Trock !!!!


----------



## chris mineer

just plane sic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Commin' soon.............................


*<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>*


----------



## darkside customs

Damn dawg, got some sick builds in here for sure... Cant wait to see the armored truck...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 31 2010, 12:38 PM~17653784
> *Damn dawg, got some sick builds in here for sure... Cant wait to see the armored truck...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 31 2010, 01:20 PM~17653631
> *Commin' soon.............................
> <span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AN '80 M/C.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 31 2010, 01:20 PM~17653631
> *Commin' soon.............................
> <span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:scrutinize: :biggrin: 


was this the one you posted for the hopper build off?


either way, this is lookin sick right now! :biggrin: you know me homie, monte carlos :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

Lookin good Tony can't wait to see that armored truck and ur other builds.


----------



## Tonioseven

:drama: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies !


Paint work is done except for some subtle pinstripe work. Next wet sandin' and then clearcoat.


----------



## chris mineer

looks good.. i need to leare to strip from you


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 1 2010, 08:43 PM~17668503
> *looks good.. i need to leare to strip from you
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 12 2010, 12:00 AM~17762732
> *got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fucker looks sick. 
great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 11 2010, 08:00 PM~17762732
> *got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:nicoderm: :naughty: :boink: :sprint: :biggrin: 


that shit looks sick tone!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 11 2010, 07:00 PM~17762732
> *got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude thats fuckin wicked! great job bro :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 11 2010, 07:00 PM~17762732
> *got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow..im speachless......


----------



## kykustoms

fuckin sick as always...not that i expected anything different lol


----------



## hopper4lyfe

:wow: sick monte :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:wow: MONTE IS SICK BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Much thanx fellas!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 11 2010, 08:00 PM~17762732
> *got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Monte looks great!!


----------



## darkside customs

Monte is bad ass!!! Nice pattern work...


----------



## low4ever

I haven't been in the model section in a couple of years, thought i wanted to start building again, but after seeing trendsetta's work i don't know now. Most amazing paint jobs i have seen on models, can forget masterpieces does some bad ass paint too. I would like to get a 63 done, pm me a price bro. Great work!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 11 2010, 06:00 PM~17762732
> *got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have some badddddddddddddd rides. keep them coming. :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 13 2010, 10:13 AM~17773247
> *I haven't been in the model section in a couple of years, thought i wanted to start building again, but after seeing trendsetta's work i don't know now.  Most amazing paint jobs i have seen on models, can forget masterpieces does some bad ass paint too.  I would like to get a 63 done, pm me a price bro.  Great work!!!
> *



Thanx bro !!!!!!! 

PM sent as well.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas for the words, 'preciate it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 12 2010, 02:00 AM~17762732
> *got the clear on the Monte C, now on to foil and the interior...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow thats nice.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I had to put project "Paper Route" on hold until parts come in..............

So in the meanwhile this is my new project to start soon..............


a '74 Caprice named "Sexual Harassment"...................


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn homie that monte is clean im lovin that paint job did you do it you self? :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 01:48 PM~17866341
> *I had to put project "Paper Route" on hold until parts come in..............
> 
> So in the meanwhile this is my new project to start soon..............
> a '74 Caprice named "Sexual Harassment"...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 23 2010, 01:56 PM~17866417
> *Damn homie that monte is clean im lovin that paint job did you do it you self? :wow:
> *




Thanx homie, yep I did it. I gotta redo the hood it had some bad spots on it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

These are the patterned wheel inserts for "Parkay"...................














The interior is underway as well.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 11:38 PM~17867719
> *These are the patterned wheel inserts for "Parkay"...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior is underway as well.
> 
> *



fawking sick


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 02:38 PM~17867719
> *These are the patterned wheel inserts for "Parkay"...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior is underway as well.
> 
> *


 :0 NICE PATTERN


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Tonioseven

Top work as always, bro!! Got the decals today as well!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 24 2010, 01:59 PM~17876391
> *Top work as always, bro!! Got the decals today as well!!
> *



Thanx homie and to all !


----------



## Zed

badass Monte Homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally been able to finish somethin'............


The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin: 






































































Thanx for lookin' in homies!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THATS SIKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY NICE WORK TONE!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 11:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
That is FAWKING SICK OLD SKOOL HOMIE..


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 02:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: ME LIKEY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 04:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight right there. love the tail lights an the antenna.. beautifull paint work like expected anything else .. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

damn tony stright sick bro


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 1 2010, 07:32 PM~17939458
> *damn tony stright sick bro
> *


X2 Very nice work man!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Much thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17939514
> *X2 Very nice work man!!
> *





x-3 :biggrin: sick ass work brother


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !


----------



## darkside customs

That is just fuckin amazing bro!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 02:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 11:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYUUUM! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: nice job trend :thumbsup:

Is that all paint or decals?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 02:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





INCREDIBLE WORK TREND!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 2 2010, 09:45 AM~17944610
> *INCREDIBLE WORK TREND!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 2 2010, 11:31 AM~17944511
> *:wow:  :wow: nice job trend :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that all paint or decals?
> *



Thanx Poncho and everybody !!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only thing that's decals are the purple wavy pinstripes and the teal tape fades that's down the center on top.

Everything else is paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 2 2010, 11:51 AM~17944641
> *x2
> *



Thanx homie ! 


a man, your avatars be killin' me !


----------



## chris mineer

bad ass tony


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 3 2010, 01:33 AM~17950684
> *bad ass tony
> *



Thanx homie ! 'Preciate it.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 02:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Supernice!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Glass is looking sikk as hell T.... No surprise there though. :roflmao:


Nice work Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries+Jul 3 2010, 08:50 AM~17951603-->
> 
> 
> 
> Supernice!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jul 3 2010, 10:44 AM~17951996
> *Glass is looking sikk as hell T.... No surprise there though. :roflmao:
> Nice work Bro! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: ......Thanx fellas!


----------



## hocknberry

yet another awsome finish with the g-house! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 11:32 AM~17952316
> *yet another awsome finish with the g-house!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

My next long term project. 

I've been wanting '77 Lincoln for along time. So I figured I might as well scratch build one. 

*I used scaled blueprints from online and transferred them into a design program then printed them out and used them for templates to cut out my styrene pieces.*

As we all know, the model Company's will never make one, so we're left to do what we can do about it. :biggrin: 

Armondo did a hell of of job with his and he has inspired me to build one myself.

*This will not be complete for awhile, but I will have progress pics every now and then.*


The name of this will be *"EF What U Heard"* when completed. I'm shootin' for the NNL east.











Here is the first roughing in with styrene pic..............


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 12 2010, 08:36 PM~18025065
> *My next long term project.
> 
> I've been wanting  '77 Lincoln for along time. So I figured I might as well scratch build one.
> 
> I used scaled blueprints from online and transferred them into a design program then printed them out and used them for templates to cut out my styrene pieces.
> 
> As we all know, the model Company's will never make one, so we're left to do what we can do about it. :biggrin:
> 
> Armondo did a hell of of job with his and he has inspired me to build one myself.
> 
> This will not be complete for awhile, but I will have progress pics every now and then.
> The name of this will be "EF What U Heard" when completed. I'm shootin' for the NNL east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first roughing in with styrene pic..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ONE WORD : SICK....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always nice ass work. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2010, 08:48 PM~18029284
> *Always nice ass work.  :0
> *



THANX FELLAS !!!!!!!!!!!!


#1000 ............ :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 12 2010, 11:36 AM~18025065
> *My next long term project.
> 
> I've been wanting  '77 Lincoln for along time. So I figured I might as well scratch build one.
> 
> I used scaled blueprints from online and transferred them into a design program then printed them out and used them for templates to cut out my styrene pieces.
> 
> As we all know, the model Company's will never make one, so we're left to do what we can do about it. :biggrin:
> 
> Armondo did a hell of of job with his and he has inspired me to build one myself.
> 
> This will not be complete for awhile, but I will have progress pics every now and then.
> The name of this will be "EF What U Heard" when completed. I'm shootin' for the NNL east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first roughing in with styrene pic..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 12 2010, 09:08 PM~18029514
> *:wow:  :wow:  hno:
> *


this will be sick...i will be watching the progress on this for sure!!!
like i say if they dont make it build it yourself! :biggrin: 
cant wait to see this done. keep up the amazing work.


----------



## [email protected]

thats gonna be sick as fuck tone! :wow: :wow: :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

That Linc should be sick... You're already doin some bad ass work so far with it!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 02:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Class clown came out nice. I like the roof treatment you did. Paint come out nice as well.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 12 2010, 02:36 PM~18025065
> *My next long term project.
> 
> I've been wanting  '77 Lincoln for along time. So I figured I might as well scratch build one.
> 
> I used scaled blueprints from online and transferred them into a design program then printed them out and used them for templates to cut out my styrene pieces.
> 
> As we all know, the model Company's will never make one, so we're left to do what we can do about it. :biggrin:
> 
> Armondo did a hell of of job with his and he has inspired me to build one myself.
> 
> This will not be complete for awhile, but I will have progress pics every now and then.
> The name of this will be "EF What U Heard" when completed. I'm shootin' for the NNL east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first roughing in with styrene pic..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow: You're a phawking crazy ass T! But seriously, You got MAD skillz bro. I cant wait to see more on this! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

cant wait to see this 1 tony..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale+Jul 13 2010, 05:16 PM~18037542-->
> 
> 
> 
> Class clown came out nice. I like the roof treatment you did. Paint come out nice as well.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANX HOMIE !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Scur-rape-init Posted [email protected] 05:22 PM ~
> *  You're a phawking crazy ass T! But seriously, You got MAD skillz bro. I cant wait to see more on this! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANX BRO !!! i GOTTA GET SOME MORE STYRENE FOR THIS ONE! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer Posted Today_@ 07:26 PM ~
> *cant wait to see this 1 Tony...*


THANX HOMIE! 'PRECIATE IT !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pina's LRM replica

say homie im diggin that green caprice nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Tonio and Pina!


:biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

bad ass caprice Trend. as always clean ass work. i'm gonna keep an eye on that lincoln build. keep doing your thing, bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow this is nice brother great job........


----------



## hocknberry

caprice is sick and that lincoln is startin off just right from the look of things!! :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 09:48 PM~17937862
> *Finally been able to finish somethin'............
> The "Class Clown" is complete (well about 90%) anyway........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked build love the paint


----------



## Trendsetta 68

the</span> comps !!!</span></span>


----------



## jevries

Bro, can't wait for that Linc!

Check out Google 3D warehouse for 3D models of all kinds of cars. It makes it easier getting the proportions right. I have also seen people create intricate paper model cars using those 3D models converting it using Pepakura.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2010, 08:50 AM~18067669
> *Bro, can't wait for that Linc!
> 
> Check out Google 3D warehouse for 3D models of all kinds of cars. It makes it easier getting the proportions right. I have also seen people create intricate paper model cars using those 3D models converting it using Pepakura.
> *



Thats great news J ! Thanx for the tip !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms

the work in here is always off the hook


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 18 2010, 11:20 PM~18078640
> *the work in here is always off the hook
> *



Thanx bro ! 'Preciate it !!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just started this '63 vert project...........I'm thinkin' of namin' it.....*"Uncle Sam's Curse"*...........But that maybe subject to change.

...........


----------



## [email protected]

awww scheeeit :biggrin: hes at it again :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Another master piece in the works.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: thanx fellas, I got my fingers crossed...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 07:17 PM~18116722
> *Another master piece in the works.
> *


co signed. :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 22 2010, 06:59 PM~18116527
> *Just started this '63 vert project...........I'm thinkin' of namin' it....."Uncle Sam's Curse"...........But that maybe subject to change.
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's going to be another tight ride!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2010, 04:14 AM~18116684
> *awww scheeeit :biggrin:  hes at it again :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !

I got some blue fades on it now, I'ma add some more then take some pics and post them tonight .


I'm also hopin' to get back on the Lincoln and start the bank truck up....."Paper Route".


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 22 2010, 09:59 PM~18116527
> *Just started this '63 vert project...........I'm thinkin' of namin' it....."Uncle Sam's Curse"...........But that maybe subject to change.
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww chit


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I finally got "Parkay" back on the bench. Put the trunk decal in and got the interior completed.

The clearcoat will get knocked down with 6000 grit and I'ma add a better wet coat to it. I wasn't satisfied with how the first clear came out.



































.......







.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

cool project with this 66 ~


----------



## Laidframe

Thats turning out nice.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

nice 66!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Always sick paint trend!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas for the comments, real kool homies !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

.......







.......








[/quote]
bad ass paint right here. :wow: very nice trend.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

sick paint as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

got a little paintin' done to "Uncle Sam's Curse".........


----------



## Linc

your paint work is off the hook!!! :0 

i love coming in here to check out your work!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 25 2010, 03:23 PM~18136917
> *your paint work is off the hook!!!  :0
> 
> i love coming in here to check out your work!!
> *



Thanx bro! Means alot homie !



Got a tad bit more done by masking and adding some fades..........


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 25 2010, 03:09 PM~18136828
> *got a little paintin' done to "Uncle Sam's Curse".........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 25 2010, 01:23 PM~18136917
> *your paint work is off the hook!!!  :0
> 
> i love coming in here to check out your work!!
> *



X10 and Parkay is killin it T!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

:wow: damn homie you gettin down with the paint jobs builds looking clean much props!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 25 2010, 03:49 PM~18137303
> *Thanx bro! Means alot homie !
> Got a tad bit more done by masking and adding some fades..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin nice trend i did patterns on my tre firewall too :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good lookin' out fellas !!!!!!! Thanx for the comments !!!!!!


Here's where I'm @ now............

Took off the first layers of masking to see where I was at and to do the first wet sanding. 

After I wet sand it I will back mask some areas and add some more color and add some mini flakes to certain areas then kandy over that.

Then the final step will be to ad pinstripes around some of the panels.

Thanx for lookin' in fellas...........


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOKKIN GOOD TONE.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 25 2010, 05:51 PM~18138138
> *Good lookin' out fellas !!!!!!! Thanx for the comments !!!!!!
> Here's where I'm @ now............
> 
> Took off the first layers of masking to see where I was at and to do the first wet sanding.
> 
> After I wet sand it I will back mask some areas and add some more color and add some mini flakes to certain areas then kandy over that.
> 
> Then the final step will be to ad pinstripes around some of the panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: lookin good! u gonna kandy over the whole body or just small parts?! that would be an awsome base for a total kandy cover!! :wow: paint colors kinda remind me ur 62 "mommas boy"? (i think that was the name?)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 25 2010, 08:51 PM~18138138
> *Good lookin' out fellas !!!!!!! Thanx for the comments !!!!!!
> Here's where I'm @ now............
> 
> Took off the first layers of masking to see where I was at and to do the first wet sanding.
> 
> After I wet sand it I will back mask some areas and add some more color and add some mini flakes to certain areas then kandy over that.
> 
> Then the final step will be to ad pinstripes around some of the panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




awww scheeeit :biggrin: here we go again


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 25 2010, 09:08 PM~18138611
> *:thumbsup: lookin good! u gonna kandy over the whole body or just small parts?! that would be an awsome base for a total kandy cover!!  :wow: paint colors kinda remind me ur 62 "mommas boy"? (i think that was the name?)
> *


Thanx fam!

I'ma Kandy over a few panels, but who knows .


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 25 2010, 04:51 PM~18138138
> *Good lookin' out fellas !!!!!!! Thanx for the comments !!!!!!
> Here's where I'm @ now............
> 
> Took off the first layers of masking to see where I was at and to do the first wet sanding.
> 
> After I wet sand it I will back mask some areas and add some more color and add some mini flakes to certain areas then kandy over that.
> 
> Then the final step will be to ad pinstripes around some of the panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this looks sweet trend :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i likes it :cheesy: 

can i have it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

nice builds as always tony. u make me wanna come to your crib and steal some paintin tips. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very nice. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2010, 10:41 PM~18139477
> *nice builds as always tony. u make me wanna come to your crib and steal some paintin tips. lol
> *


oNLY ON SUNDAYS !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

nice work


----------



## dfwr83

very nice work up in here...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 26 2010, 02:51 AM~18138138
> *Good lookin' out fellas !!!!!!! Thanx for the comments !!!!!!
> Here's where I'm @ now............
> 
> Took off the first layers of masking to see where I was at and to do the first wet sanding.
> 
> After I wet sand it I will back mask some areas and add some more color and add some mini flakes to certain areas then kandy over that.
> 
> Then the final step will be to ad pinstripes around some of the panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cant wait for progress


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies have you ever did a paint job, then the more you looked at it the more you *HATED* it !

Well "Uncle Sam's Curse" is gonna take a dip in the Purple Pond or brake fliud here shortly.

I just wasn't feelin' the patterns and layout of the colors. Oh well, back to the drawin' board! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

oh damn! sorry for the loss bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 26 2010, 03:49 PM~18145432
> *Homies have you ever did a paint job, then the more you looked at it the more you HATED it !
> 
> Well "Uncle Sam's Curse" is gonna take a dip in the Purple Pond or brake fliud here shortly.
> 
> I just wasn't feelin' the patterns and layout of the colors. Oh well, back to the drawin' board!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shit sucks! ive been there a FEW times myself! :angry:


----------



## geecee

I've looked back a few pages,
gonna take some time to see all the bad ass work you've done :biggrin: 

That 66 is smooth tho.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by geecee_@Jul 26 2010, 06:04 PM~18145580
> *I've looked back a few pages,
> gonna take some time to see all the bad ass work you've done  :biggrin:
> 
> That 66 is smooth tho.
> *



Thanx bro ! Preciate it !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 24 2010, 03:29 AM~18126398
> *I finally got "Parkay" back on the bench. Put the trunk decal in and got the interior completed.
> 
> The clearcoat will get knocked down with 6000 grit and I'ma add a better wet coat to it.  I wasn't satisfied with how the first clear came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: NICE WORK BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 28 2010, 04:16 PM~18165246
> *:wow:  :wow: NICE WORK BRO
> *



Thanx fam ! I just gotta get back to the bench, haven't been well for awhile.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 09:28 PM~18193840
> *Thanx fam ! I just gotta get back to the bench, haven't been well for awhile.
> 
> *



Hope everything oke bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 31 2010, 03:30 PM~18194136
> *Hope everything oke bro  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx homie , really 'preciate it.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking dam good!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 26 2010, 06:49 PM~18145432
> *Homies have you ever did a paint job, then the more you looked at it the more you HATED it !
> 
> Well "Uncle Sam's Curse" is gonna take a dip in the Purple Pond or brake fliud here shortly.
> 
> I just wasn't feelin' the patterns and layout of the colors. Oh well, back to the drawin' board!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




No, I've not had that problem T. You see, I cant make it past the first few layers without it taking a dip :roflmao: 

But I will say, your paint work is unreal! If you didnt like it, then the next time it gets painted, it will be outrageous :wow: Good luck bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 12:24 PM~18198786
> *No, I've not had that problem T. You see, I cant make it past the first few layers without it taking a dip :roflmao:
> 
> But I will say, your paint work is unreal! If you didnt like it, then the next time it gets painted, it will be outrageous :wow:  Good luck bro! :biggrin:
> *



Thanx bro.

I just hope my '63 vert turns out better than where it was headed. :angry:


----------



## hocknberry

well if u didnt like the verts paint....icant wait 2 see what u come up with now!! :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 1 2010, 08:56 PM~18201315
> *well if u didnt like the verts paint....icant wait 2 see what u come up with now!!  :wow:
> *



That's what Im sayin bro! I wish I had an eight of his skill to paint my shit!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 08:11 PM~18201407
> *That's what Im sayin bro! I wish I had an eight of his skill to paint my shit!
> *


I know you do homie ! 

 




Hopefully tomorrow "Parkay" will be done.
Got the suspension done Just final assy left to do.


----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 25 2010, 02:49 PM~18137303
> *Thanx bro! Means alot homie !
> Got a tad bit more done by masking and adding some fades..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie nice paint jods keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 23 2010, 07:29 PM~18126398
> *I finally got "Parkay" back on the bench. Put the trunk decal in and got the interior completed.
> 
> The clearcoat will get knocked down with 6000 grit and I'ma add a better wet coat to it.  I wasn't satisfied with how the first clear came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean goo work :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Aug 9 2010, 09:38 AM~18263351
> *looking good homie nice paint jods keep it up :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie , but this paint job has been officially sent through the "Purple Power" bath washed and stripped of it's paint. 

I didn't like how it was turning out so now I'm waiting on some Kandy paints from Black Gold to get here.


----------



## EVIL91

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18241323
> *looks good
> *


Thanx Chris! You goin' to the Toledo NNL ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>*"Parkay"*</span> Is *finally* finished !

I used real gold/red Variegated leafing on the side spears, custom mixed yellow pearl paint, and a few pearl copper fades. Custom made wheel lip decals to match the paint scheme , for the Pegasus wheels.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> <span style=\'font-family:impact\'>*"Parkay"*</span> Is *finally* finished !
> 
> I used real gold/red Variegated leafing on the side spears, custom mixed yellow pearl paint, and a few pearl copper fades. Custom made wheel lip decals to match the paint scheme , for the Pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/im digging that build homie looks sick :wow: nice work  !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hocknberry

parkay is fuckin wicked T!! IMO yellow is hard to pull off and make look right in the lowrider world!! nice finish!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 06:29 PM~18316278
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally finished !
> 
> I used real gold/red Variegated leafing on the side spears, custom mixed yellow pearl paint, and a few pearl copper fades. Custom made wheel lip decals to match the paint scheme , for the Pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick work homie!! love the colors. 
question: where u get that aircleaner?


----------



## Esoteric

that 66 is sick sick


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 09:29 PM~18316278
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally finished !
> 
> I used real gold/red Variegated leafing on the side spears, custom mixed yellow pearl paint, and a few pearl copper fades. Custom made wheel lip decals to match the paint scheme , for the Pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: top notch Tone!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

smooth ride sir! real clean and original i like it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 09:44 PM~18316987
> *sick work homie!! love the colors.
> question: where u get that aircleaner?
> *


Thanx homie, the air cleaner is from the AMT '70 Super Bee kit and I also believe that they are in the ''68 Roadrunner kit.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 15 2010, 09:44 PM~18316425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2!! sick bro! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

SICK WORK BRO!!! ALWAYS GOOD STUFF IN HERE!!


----------



## truscale

Another nice one . Man it looks like you get about 6 done for every one I do. Is there more than 24 hours in the days where you live?


----------



## BiggC

Nice work Trend!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 06:29 PM~18316278
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally finished !
> 
> I used real gold/red Variegated leafing on the side spears, custom mixed yellow pearl paint, and a few pearl copper fades. Custom made wheel lip decals to match the paint scheme , for the Pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks tight!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

lawdy lawd thats badass


----------



## lonnie

damn bro looks as hell


----------



## DJ-ROY

BADASS BRO


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN REALLY NICE HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Very nice


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 16 2010, 02:29 AM~18316278
> *NICE 66 GOOD WORK AS ALWAYS BRO*





> *  *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 16 2010, 12:08 AM~18318504
> *Another nice one . Man it looks like you get about 6 done for every one I do. Is there more than 24 hours in the days where you live?
> *










.................Thanx homie ! I still wish I had more time, there's never enough.


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 06:29 PM~18316278
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally finished !
> 
> I used real gold/red Variegated leafing on the side spears, custom mixed yellow pearl paint, and a few pearl copper fades. Custom made wheel lip decals to match the paint scheme , for the Pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW CAN I GET DOWN LIKE THIS? ITS PERFECT HOW LONG DID YOU WORK ON THIS? :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie!

It took about 1 month to build it.

I've been building for 15 years though, so I guess it just depends on experience.

Also this LIL website has helped me too, lots of great builders on here with great tips of the trade.


----------



## bugs-one

Yo,Trend that's skome sick work on Parkay,bro. Like always though bad ass work. Keep at it, dogg. One question what's up with that scratch built lincoln you were doing?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Aug 24 2010, 08:17 AM~18391696
> *Yo,Trend that's skome sick work on Parkay,bro. Like always though bad ass work. Keep at it, dogg.  One question what's up with that scratch built lincoln you were doing?
> *



Thanx homie, it's put on hold for right now but I'll get back to it real soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just got the '63 vert repainted homies......I'll take some outdoor pics tomorrow.

It's a custom nail polish and HOK Kandy Pagan gold mix. Butterscotch is what I was shootin' for.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 27 2010, 04:34 AM~18416614
> *Just got the '63 vert repainted homies......I'll take some outdoor pics tomorrow.
> 
> It's a custom nail polish and HOK Kandy Pagan gold mix. Butterscotch is what I was shootin' for.
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 26 2010, 08:34 PM~18416614
> *Just got the '63 vert repainted homies......I'll take some outdoor pics tomorrow.
> 
> It's a custom nail polish and HOK Kandy Pagan gold mix. Butterscotch is what I was shootin' for.
> 
> *


keeping my eyes open for this one. im lookin to try and make a butterscoth color myself. i havent been able to get it tho.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 11:03 AM~18419935
> *keeping my eyes open for this one. im lookin to try and make a butterscoth color myself. i havent been able to get  it tho.
> *



I used a couple of nail polish colors mixed with a couple of drops of HOK Tangelo Pearl and Pagan Gold.


----------



## [email protected]rth

:biggrin: 


:thumbsup: 


 all of us!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2010, 04:41 PM~18422351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> Dynasty.........#1.....second to none................
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The '63 vert now has a name with it...................












A few more pinstripes and tape fades are all thats left to do, then clear. 
But I'ma intercoat clear over the body before that to seal in the Leafing.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 28 2010, 03:56 PM~18426728
> *The '63 vert now has a name with it...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pinstripes and tape fades are all thats left to do, then clear.
> But I'ma intercoat clear over the body before that to seal in the Leafing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another Sick build ,got my eyes on this one Homie.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 28 2010, 08:59 AM~18426737
> *Another Sick build ,got my eyes on this one Homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas ! Well appreciated.




Here's a couple of more pics of it..........


----------



## Zed

That 66 is pure dope Bro ! and that Tre is back with a vengeance


----------



## bugs-one

Afternoon Delight is looking mean, Trend. Can't wait to see it progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 28 2010, 09:25 AM~18427215
> *Thanx fellas ! Well appreciated.
> Here's a couple of more pics of it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pretty ass color! i like how u made and molded the trunk panels to the jamb lip!!


----------



## MC562

Thanx fellas ! Well appreciated.
Here's a couple of more pics of it..........

































[/quote]
:0 NICE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> Thanx fellas ! Well appreciated.
> Here's a couple of more pics of it..........


:0 NICE
[/quote]
X2 TONE!!! uffin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Much thanks fellas !

'Preciate it always !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is the start of the HOK Razberry Pearl pinstripes around the HOK Tangelo Orange Pearl fades. 










Here the first part of tape is removed to see the start of the pinstripe and so on............

























Here, the pinstripes on the trunk will outline the leafing that will be applied in the next step..........









Masking for the hood...........

















Almost there..............


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE. WISH I HAD THE PATIENCE FOR THAT MUCH MASKING.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 29 2010, 05:51 PM~18434593
> *NICE. WISH I HAD THE PATIENCE FOR THAT MUCH MASKING.
> *


I know you do homie, you be puttin out some killa stuff !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 29 2010, 06:14 PM~18434757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's the start and finish of the leafing on the hood and trunk................


































And here's the final results............










Next up are some tape fades and some subtle pinstriping.


----------



## pancho1969

How do u lay the glue down for the leafing?

Btw Nice step by step trend


----------



## DJ-ROY

SICK LEAF T.


----------



## gseeds

looking good bro, cant wait !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 11:13 AM~18440552
> *Here's the start and finish of the leafing on the hood and trunk................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the final results............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are some tape fades and some subtle pinstriping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice.Isaw some of that leafing at michaels last week.might get some.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 29 2010, 06:25 PM~18434418
> *This is the start of the HOK Razberry Pearl pinstripes around the HOK Tangelo Orange Pearl fades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the first part of tape is removed to see the start of the pinstripe and so on............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, the pinstripes on the trunk will outline the leafing that will be applied in the next step..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking for the hood...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: thats sick


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 30 2010, 12:44 PM~18440831
> *How do u lay the glue down for the leafing?
> 
> Btw Nice step by step trend
> *



Kool.

I use a seizing pen that comes with the leafing set. The set is around $8 at Hobby Lobby or other simular stores.

Right now you could use the 40 % Hobby Lobby coupon.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Aug 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18441024-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good bro, cant wait !!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DJ-ROY Posted [email protected] 12:51 PM ~
> *  SICK LEAF T.     *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <[email protected] Posted Today_@ 01:39 PM~
> *
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: thats sick*


Thanx fellas !!! Always appreciate it .


----------



## sneekyg909

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 11:44 AM~18441859
> *Kool.
> 
> I use a seizing pen that comes with the leafing set. The set is around $8 at Hobby Lobby or other simular stores.
> 
> Right now you could use the 40 % Hobby Lobby coupon.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thanks for the info


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 30 2010, 05:01 PM~18443007
> * thanks for the info
> *


I just found out that Micheals honors the Hobby Lobby coupon too ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE LEAFING.


----------



## Esoteric

how you get that shit to stick so well i had problems when i did my 7 series


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 05:34 PM~18443348
> *I just found out that Micheals honors the Hobby Lobby coupon too ! :biggrin:
> 
> *


Awwwww shit!! :biggrin: Some lady told me that Michael's will honor the 50% Joann Fabrics coupon as well. I'ma try it when I find one one. The work in here is killer, Tone!!


----------



## hocknberry

sick work T!! im lovin that leaf!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 30 2010, 05:41 PM~18443414
> *NICE LEAFING.
> *


thank homie! I'm hopin' to have this finished for the Toledo NNL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 30 2010, 06:43 PM~18443977
> *how you get that shit to stick so well i had problems when i did my 7 series
> *



I don't know ...........I applied the seizing in a small amount and let dry about 10 minutes, then I applied the leafing and VERY gently rubbed it down smooth with a Q-Tip.

The about five minutes later I used a VERY soft brush to dust away the excess.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 07:22 PM~18445493
> *I don't know ...........I applied the seizing in a small amount and let dry about 10 minutes, then I applied the leafing and VERY gently rubbed it down smooth with a Q-Tip.
> 
> The about five minutes later I used a VERY soft brush to dust away the excess.
> 
> *


I have that 1shot stuff and it stated to wait for 45 minutes...well that didn't work. I was hoping it had more tack. Gonna try again and wait for 10 minutes.


----------



## josh 78

GREAT START BRO......... LIKE THAT COLOR   
[/quote]


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Aug 31 2010, 10:05 AM~18449279-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT START BRO......... LIKE THAT COLOR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries Posted Today_@ 05:31 AM~
> *
> I have that 1shot stuff and it stated to wait for 45 minutes...well that didn't work. I was hoping it had more tack. Gonna try again and wait for 10 minutes.*





Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

nice trey tony


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 31 2010, 04:43 PM~18452709
> *nice trey tony
> *


Thanx bro !!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> GREAT START BRO......... LIKE THAT COLOR


[/quote]
that leaf is pretty bad ass what is it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

that leaf is pretty bad ass what is it if you dont mind me asking?
[/quote]

Thanx bro. It's Red Variegated Leafing found at Hobby Lobby. Hope this helps bro.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good T.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 1 2010, 01:20 AM~18457773
> *lookin good T.
> *



Thanx homie ! You commin' to Indy October 23,2010. Same Church as the Spring show.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

lookin sick  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 1 2010, 06:09 PM~18463065
> *lookin sick   :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanx bro !!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 1 2010, 04:14 PM~18462073
> *Thanx homie ! You commin' to Indy October 23,2010. Same Church as the Spring show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gowing to try


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 2 2010, 01:19 AM~18467259
> *im gowing to try
> *


Thats kool fam, then we all can go get dinner after yaws wins ! :biggrin: 


I wish that I could enter...oh well at least I might be able to buy some items from Rick.


----------



## chris mineer

if you get time send me the location info. i lost it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Trend, This is BULLSHIT!! You have to come to terms and send me all your models because you're too experienced for the hobby and there is no more room for improvement from your corner!  So, I'll pm you my addy and you can send it here so that some of us can actually keep tryin to do good  

J/K homie. Build is looking sick as phawk! Just do me a favor and send me an EIGHTH of your talent. You got plenty to spare


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

LOOKING GOOD T!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN TOLEDO .....SO YOU BETTER BE GETTING IT DONE!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

This one is fuckin off tha chain bro... SICKNESS!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 10:13 AM~18440552
> *Here's the start and finish of the leafing on the hood and trunk................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the final results............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are some tape fades and some subtle pinstriping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is coming out tight homie much props! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx for the comps fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's a new project I started on a few hours ago. 1959 Impala vert.

this is the rough in of the trunk area. the trunk floor will be next. I'm thinkin' kandy reds and pinks and murals and pinstripes on this one. :dunno: 



















Hopefully a little more progress tomorrow.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18493873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2X :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH THIS ONE ,I LIKE YOUR WORK :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got the silver flake base on faded into a slightly darker shade towards the rockers.

I'm thinkin' lots of dark and light lines and patterns on this one. I want them to be darker designs under the Kandy paint.




















Who makes cruiser skirts for these '59s ?


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 06:14 PM~18500921
> *Got the silver flake base on faded into a slightly darker shade towards the rockers.
> 
> I'm thinkin' lots of dark and light lines and patterns on this one. I want them to be darker designs under the Kandy paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes cruiser skirts for these '59s ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick caint waite till its done if the 58 skirts fit i have a extra set i can donate jus lmk


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 6 2010, 08:19 PM~18500987
> *sick caint waite till its done if the 58 skirts fit i have a extra set i can donate jus lmk
> *


Kool, I'll let you know bro ! Thanx much !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 06:14 PM~18500921
> *Got the silver flake base on faded into a slightly darker shade towards the rockers.
> 
> I'm thinkin' lots of dark and light lines and patterns on this one. I want them to be darker designs under the Kandy paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes cruiser skirts for these '59s ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good! what color kandy? and jimbo makes clean ass cruiser skirts... 58 cruisers dont fit 59s. 59s and 60s are the same..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18493801
> *Thanx for the comps fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's  a new project I started on a few hours ago. 1959 Impala vert.
> 
> this is the rough in of the trunk area. the trunk floor will be next. I'm thinkin' kandy reds and pinks and murals and pinstripes on this one.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a little more progress tomorrow.
> 
> *


the trunk of this whip looks great! looks like it came that way. awesome job bro! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2010, 07:06 PM~18502062
> *lookin good! what color kandy? and jimbo makes clean ass cruiser skirts... 58 cruisers dont fit 59s. 59s and 60s are the same..
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2010, 10:06 PM~18502062
> *lookin good! what color kandy? and jimbo makes clean ass cruiser skirts... 58 cruisers dont fit 59s. 59s and 60s are the same..
> *


Thanx bro !

I'm thinkin' either red or pink or both with ghost patterns under the kandy.

And good lookin' out on the cruisers !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 7 2010, 03:14 AM~18500921
> *Got the silver flake base on faded into a slightly darker shade towards the rockers.
> 
> I'm thinkin' lots of dark and light lines and patterns on this one. I want them to be darker designs under the Kandy paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes cruiser skirts for these '59s ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man a 59" ,got my eyes on this bitch bro.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2010, 08:06 PM~18502062
> *lookin good! what color kandy? and jimbo makes clean ass cruiser skirts... 58 cruisers dont fit 59s. 59s and 60s are the same..
> *


koo know i know wher 2 get 60 skirts


----------



## machio

Nice looking biuld homie,u work fast.diging the flaked out base...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 6 2010, 10:09 PM~18502096
> *the trunk of this whip looks great! looks like it came that way. awesome job bro!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx DJ Roy, Machio, and hopper4lyfe

Appreciate homies !


----------



## sneekyg909

I USED THE 58 IMPALA SKIRTS I THINK THEY LOOK OK








:nicoderm:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 05:14 PM~18500921
> *Got the silver flake base on faded into a slightly darker shade towards the rockers.
> 
> I'm thinkin' lots of dark and light lines and patterns on this one. I want them to be darker designs under the Kandy paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes cruiser skirts for these '59s ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice Trend!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

....Now put that candy on it!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 7 2010, 10:45 PM~18511961
> *I USED THE 58 IMPALA SKIRTS I THINK THEY LOOK OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *



yes but you have to get rid of that body line like you did


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 07:14 PM~18500921
> *Got the silver flake base on faded into a slightly darker shade towards the rockers.
> 
> I'm thinkin' lots of dark and light lines and patterns on this one. I want them to be darker designs under the Kandy paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes cruiser skirts for these '59s ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick trend i cant wait to see this one done


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2010, 03:29 AM~18513176
> *sick trend i cant wait to see this one done
> *



Thanx homie !!!!!!!

I'm more than likely gonna make *some custom decals* for this one. This is just to show how the decals can work in different applications.

I'll be doing another '59 for my Impala collection project.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hood work is done...............












next up,... the deck lid and the trunk's filler panels.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 04:45 PM~18517051
> *Hood work is done...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up,... the deck lid and the trunk's filler panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats smooth...like keith stone :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 02:45 PM~18517051
> *Hood work is done...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up,... the deck lid and the trunk's filler panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: lookin sick


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 11:45 PM~18517051
> *Hood work is done...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up,... the deck lid and the trunk's filler panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE ,cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 04:45 PM~18517051
> *Hood work is done...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up,... the deck lid and the trunk's filler panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Trend is this a decal Or is it decal paint combo ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, 'preciate it for real !!!!!!!!!!!


Mini it's all a decal bro, I'm doin' this one just to show decal work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's the trunk filler panels laid out with their murals..............

I made one continuous decal then cut it into three different sections. Then applied them in order to have the continuous looking mural inside the trunk.


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS GREAT TONE. BRING SOME TO TOLEDO.


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 8 2010, 07:17 PM~18517858
> *LOOKS GREAT TONE. BRING SOME TO TOLEDO.
> *


2X


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!


Just finished the trunk lid. 

The final deck lid will have mirror and biscuit tuck on the inside after the paint process.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 07:08 PM~18518262
> *Thanx fellas !!!
> Just finished the trunk lid.
> 
> The final deck lid will have mirror and biscuit tuck on the inside after the paint process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what can i say...its just sickness in here...great job trend...allways like chekin out your threads... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 8 2010, 08:21 PM~18518923
> *what can i say...its just sickness in here...great job trend...allways like chekin out your threads... :thumbsup:
> *




Thanx bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 06:11 PM~18517806
> *Thanx fellas, 'preciate it for real !!!!!!!!!!!
> Mini it's all a decal bro, I'm doin' this one just to show decal work.
> 
> *



Shits lookin good ! And this is EXACTLY what i want when you do the larger full lenght mural decals !

I would like to have them and add them into a few patterns throw out my build vs just to the trunk or hood ! Again Great job so far ! The inner trunk mural , the style of the patterns on the out side everything is just kick ass !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 8 2010, 05:55 PM~18517141
> *thats smooth...like keith stone  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 08:08 PM~18518262
> *Thanx fellas !!!
> Just finished the trunk lid.
> 
> The final deck lid will have mirror and biscuit tuck on the inside after the paint process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




your a bad dude tone :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Mini and dropped !

Yeah mini, I'ma do some full length gray toned murals soon. They just will need to be kandy'd over.


----------



## hocknberry

:wow: :0 :biggrin:  cant wait for this 1!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18519685
> *:wow:  :0  :biggrin:   cant wait for this 1!!
> *


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 8 2010, 04:16 PM~18517855-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the trunk filler panels laid out with their murals..............
> I made one continuous decal then cut it into three different sections. Then applied them in order to have the continuous looking mural inside the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 05:08 PM~18518262
> *Thanx fellas !!!
> Just finished the trunk lid.
> The final deck lid will have mirror and biscuit tuck on the inside after the paint process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


insane on the decal work


----------



## stilldownivlife

that trunk is looking dope man :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2010, 07:58 PM~18519291
> *Shits  lookin  good  !    And  this  is  EXACTLY  what  i  want  when    you  do  the  larger  full lenght mural decals  !
> 
> I  would  like to  have them  and  add  them  into  a  few  patterns  throw  out  my  build  vs  just  to  the  trunk  or  hood !  Again  Great  job  so  far  !  The  inner  trunk  mural ,  the  style  of  the  patterns  on the  out  side  everything  is  just  kick  ass !*



x10000000000 :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 04:16 PM~18517855
> *Here's the trunk filler panels laid out with their murals..............
> 
> I made one continuous decal then cut it into three different sections. Then applied them in order to have the continuous looking mural inside the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like what your doing with the decals! You can create lines and stuff that would be very hard to accomplish with an airbrush if not impossible.
You gonna top the hood and the rest of model with a candy color?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !

Yep Jevries, I'ma hit it with some Kandy .

I hope it turns out like I want it....... :dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76

rag lookin good tony any new decals yet


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 05:16 PM~18517855
> *Here's the trunk filler panels laid out with their murals..............
> 
> I made one continuous decal then cut it into three different sections. Then applied them in order to have the continuous looking mural inside the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's fukkin SICK


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Big thanx homies.




> *DEUCES76 Posted Today, 11:32 AM
> rag lookin good tony any new decals yet *




I should have some *REAL* soon!


----------



## josh 78

:wow: NICE BRO LIKE THE DECALS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 9 2010, 01:26 PM~18525034
> *:wow: NICE BRO LIKE THE DECALS
> *



Thanx Josh !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally got some outside pics of the '59 with the Kandy and clear. Still needs polishin' out though.........

Started like this............










and now.........


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 12:30 PM~18541749
> *Finally got some outside pics of the '59 with the Kandy and clear. Still needs polishin' out though.........
> 
> Started like this............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship: :run:  :drama: just insane caint waite fro finished product


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 11 2010, 04:16 PM~18542197
> *:wow: :worship:  :run:  :drama: just insane caint waite fro finished product
> *


thanx homie !!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 12:30 PM~18541749
> *Finally got some outside pics of the '59 with the Kandy and clear. Still needs polishin' out though.........
> 
> Started like this............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 02:30 PM~18541749
> *Finally got some outside pics of the '59 with the Kandy and clear. Still needs polishin' out though.........
> 
> Started like this............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 12 2010, 01:09 PM~18547369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That's a good one homie !




Thanx bro !


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN; GOOD.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 12 2010, 04:45 PM~18548179
> *LOOKIN; GOOD.
> *


X2


----------



## dfwr83

hey bro'...dat 59' is lookin really good. dat candy paint job really sets off da decals...i thought bout doin something like dat wit my 61' i bought a few months bak. i still haven't opened it yet...only becuz im still workin on dis 99' Silverado, which i really dont know wen i'll b able to finish. keep gettin knocked bak every time i think im gettin closer to finishin it...its all good tho. keep up da good work bro'...laterz.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas..................


Here's the '59 with it polished out......since I haven't waxed it yet, I think
I'm going to hit it with one last wet coat of clear........:dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76

sick work tony


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 13 2010, 03:18 PM~18556076
> *Thanx fellas..................
> Here's the '59 with it polished out......since I haven't waxed it yet, I think
> I'm going to hit it with one last wet coat of clear........:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Looking good Trend!!! by the minute :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Thanx fellas..................
Here's the '59 with it polished out......since I haven't waxed it yet, I think
I'm going to hit it with one last wet coat of clear........:dunno:

























[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 13 2010, 10:18 PM~18556076
> *Thanx fellas..................
> Here's the '59 with it polished out......since I haven't waxed it yet, I think
> I'm going to hit it with one last wet coat of clear........:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN GREAT BUILD T


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Man I gotta get me some of them decals!! As always, IT LOOKS BADASS T!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Thanx fellas..................
> Here's the '59 with it polished out......since I haven't waxed it yet, I think
> I'm going to hit it with one last wet coat of clear........:dunno:


:0 :0
[/quote]
this is why i havent seen any new decals for sale.... :biggrin: 
just playin bro....this thing is sick. looks like you made them decals just for this car....do you do that? get-r-done it looks great . :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 14 2010, 11:30 AM~18564000
> *:0  :0
> this is why i havent seen any new decals for sale.... :biggrin:
> just playin bro....this thing is sick. looks like you made them decals just for this car....do you do that?  get-r-done it looks great . :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx fellas !!!!!!!



:biggrin: ...Yep I made them for this car. I did a rush job when I was making them but oh well.........:dunno:








Here's the dash board layout ready for some Kandy.............












and here's the booty kit that has custom mural decals on the front, outer ring, and back......next it'll be hit with some Kandy as well.................



































next the interior is up for some custom decal work then off to paint.
Thanx for lookin' homies, 'preciate it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just doin' a quick build for the heck of it................'62 Electra 225 factory stock colors.


Just going to be a shelf model too. :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 14 2010, 03:58 PM~18567351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx fellas !!!!!!!
> :biggrin: ...Yep I made them for this car. I did a rush job when I was making them but oh well.........:dunno:
> Here's the dash board layout ready for some Kandy.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the booty kit that has custom mural decals on the front, outer ring, and back......next it'll be hit with some Kandy as well.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next the interior is up for some custom decal work then off to paint.
> Thanx for lookin' homies, 'preciate it.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man that is some killer decal work you got going on
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Sep 15 2010, 03:34 PM~18577079
> *Just doin' a quick build for the heck of it................'62 Electra 225 factory stock colors.
> Just going to be a shelf model too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin sick love the color


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 15 2010, 08:52 PM~18578465
> *man that is some killer decal work you got going on
> 
> lookin sick love the color
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Thanx fellas !!!!!!!
> :biggrin: ...Yep I made them for this car. I did a rush job when I was making them but oh well.........:dunno:
> Here's the dash board layout ready for some Kandy.............
> 
> can you still make more for this car to sell?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 15 2010, 05:34 PM~18577079
> *Just doin' a quick build for the heck of it................'62 Electra 225 factory stock colors.
> Just going to be a shelf model too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loooking good..when i did my green one for the box stock freindly build off the foil was a bitch...well atleast it was for me anyways.. :angry: 
im sure you will have no prob with it..an for a quick build as you say i know it will look sick as hell ..


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 14 2010, 11:58 PM~18567351
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!
> :biggrin: ...Yep I made them for this car. I did a rush job when I was making them but oh well.........:dunno:
> Here's the dash board layout ready for some Kandy.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the booty kit that has custom mural decals on the front, outer ring, and back......next it'll be hit with some Kandy as well.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next the interior is up for some custom decal work then off to paint.
> Thanx for lookin' homies, 'preciate it.
> 
> *


 :wow: SICK BRO.............. I LIKE THAT DECALS LOOKS NICE


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good trend :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 13 2010, 02:18 PM~18556076
> *Thanx fellas..................
> Here's the '59 with it polished out......since I haven't waxed it yet, I think
> I'm going to hit it with one last wet coat of clear........:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: sick as fuck trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 07:30 AM~18581538
> *
> can you still make more for this car to sell?
> 
> *


Yep !........... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 16 2010, 07:33 AM~18581548-->
> 
> 
> 
> loooking good..when i did my green one for the box stock freindly build off the foil was a bitch...well atleast it was for me anyways.. :angry:
> im sure you will have no prob with it..an for a quick build as you say i know it will look sick as hell ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by josh [email protected] 16 2010, 03:39 PM~18584467
> *:wow: SICK BRO.............. I LIKE THAT DECALS LOOKS NICE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 05:09 PM~18585048
> *Builds are lookin good trend :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just tryin' to catch up with yaw homie !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Sep 16 2010, 08:29 PM~18586272
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: sick as fuck trend
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

GOT SOME OF THE TRUNK WORK DONE YESTERDAY.

I NEED TO PUT THE SETUP IN IT THEN IT'S COMPLETE.............



























TOMORROW IS THE INTERIOR !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2010, 10:23 PM~18592606
> *GOT SOME OF THE TRUNK WORK DONE YESTERDAY.
> 
> I NEED TO PUT THE SETUP IN IT THEN IT'S COMPLETE.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW IS THE INTERIOR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALY NICE BRO


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2010, 11:23 PM~18592606
> *GOT SOME OF THE TRUNK WORK DONE YESTERDAY.
> 
> I NEED TO PUT THE SETUP IN IT THEN IT'S COMPLETE.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW IS THE INTERIOR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2010, 05:23 PM~18592606
> *GOT SOME OF THE TRUNK WORK DONE YESTERDAY.
> 
> I NEED TO PUT THE SETUP IN IT THEN IT'S COMPLETE.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW IS THE INTERIOR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

WOW KEEP THEM PICS COMING!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 5 2009, 03:18 PM~13192918
> *these are some more of my older builds. Didn't want to start a new thread but I figuered I'de just show my old and new in one folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this paint job


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 10:46 AM~14604494
> *"El Daddylac"  is almost finish. Gotta get some bare metal foil on it, center caps, and add a trunk mural. ? I might add a old school spare tire in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this 1 is the shit too.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 17 2010, 06:47 PM~18593534
> *WOW KEEP THEM PICS COMING!
> *


X-2!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Sep 18 2010, 08:43 AM~18597183-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like this paint job
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tingos54_@Sep 18 2010, 08:44 AM~18597184
> *this 1 is the shit too.
> *



Thanx homie ! Preciate it !


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 17 2010, 04:23 PM~18592606
> *GOT SOME OF THE TRUNK WORK DONE YESTERDAY.
> 
> I NEED TO PUT THE SETUP IN IT THEN IT'S COMPLETE.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW IS THE INTERIOR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice detail work bro'...cant wait to c how it turns out after u put a setup in dere. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 18 2010, 02:15 PM~18598466
> *nice detail work bro'...cant wait to c how it turns out after u put a setup in dere. keep up da good work...laterz.
> *


Thanx bro, I'ma try to machine out some air tanks or some pumps... :dunno: 

or maybe do a set up something like the '57 "Gold Digger" has.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tony, tell me these are a decal set :wow: If not, how much to make it into one? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 10:53 AM~18603147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, tell me these are a decal set :wow:  If not, how much to make it into one? :biggrin:
> *


Naw, it's not a decal. If I can redo it I'll let you know.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 19 2010, 04:21 PM~18604402
> *Naw, it's not a decal. If I can redo it I'll let you know.
> *



:biggrin: You're the man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey trend, toss up that green one ya showed in a PM....ya think it would look right on here?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 19 2010, 04:12 PM~18604641
> *hey trend, toss up that green one ya showed in a PM....ya think it would look right on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRO I GOT YOU ONE BETTER, THIS RIVI IS SICK !!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha...this one aint got shit on the second one im doin. yall thought the color on the 59 impy was bad... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just ya hold on..im loading the pics..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"*</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done :biggrin: )
Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin: 

And no build is complete without the *"Dynasty"* plates on it !
I gotta add my plates... :biggrin: 

























































































































"Afternoon Delight" comming soon !


----------



## tunzafun

wow homie that 59 is beautiful! :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## CHR1S619

That's a very nice 59 bro. Awesome work!!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 12:46 PM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *


 :wow: hey bro'...dat is some bad ass work. i really like da details u put into it...all da decals look good. keep'em comin...


----------



## machio

Ye homie,looks like u out did your self on this one ,detail is off da hook...


----------



## dig_derange

WOW dude. That is some truly amazing work there. I love all the murals. Looks like a show stealer to me!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 06:46 PM~18799615
> *REALY NICE ......I LIKE IT HOMI</span>  *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice work T! Super nice color!


----------



## Esoteric

that 59 is sick


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 01:46 PM~18799615
> *BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span> THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVS TONE!!!! BITCH IS BADAZZ IN PERSON!!!! *


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 12:46 PM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *


 :wow: thats the tightest 59 impala I seen bro! 
Nice work homie keep up the good work


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *



Just Sick...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 10:46 AM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *


I LOVE IT MAN,LOOKS KILLER.


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## Damaged

Qaulity and clean work on the 59. excellent build


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx for the comps fellas ! 'Preciate it !


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 11:46 AM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *


THIS IS ONE CLEAN BAD RIDE TREND


----------



## hocknberry

how do you do the button tuck look on the foam? looks good! gary gave me some pointers on how he does his, i figured id hit you up and see how you do it?! the impala looks killer!!


----------



## slash

nice 59 homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx everybody!!!


----------



## chris mineer

bad ass T.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very clean 59 homie great job! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 13 2010, 11:51 PM~18806193
> *bad ass T.
> *


Thanx homie! We missed you at the show bro! Any luck with the truck?


----------



## DJ-ROY

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 14 2010, 08:35 AM~18807945
> *Thanx homie! We missed you at the show bro! Any luck with the truck?
> *



nope i think shes done..lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 14 2010, 12:51 PM~18809739
> *nope i think shes done..lol
> *


Dang, sorry to here that bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 14 2010, 09:59 AM~18808358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thanx Roy ! 

How's the LS doin' bro ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Oct 14 2010, 01:41 AM~18807141
> *very clean 59 homie great job!  :cheesy:
> *



Thanx bro !............ 




Comming soon..............










1960 Impala, it's already started, hopefully I'll get some prgress pics up tomorrow.

Pearl Lt. Blue top with Silver Flaked panels on top and blue patterns. The body's sides will be Candy Oriental blue with some patterns over silver flaked panels.

Hopefully this one will be a quickie.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 15 2010, 01:33 PM~18814871
> *Thanx bro !............
> Comming soon..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1960 Impala, it's already started, hopefully I'll get some prgress pics up tomorrow.
> 
> Pearl Lt. Blue top with Silver Flaked panels on top and blue patterns. The body's sides will be Candy Oriental blue with some patterns over silver flaked panels.
> 
> Hopefully this one will be a quickie.......... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Killer name for 60 :420: , cant wait to see this build bro


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 14 2010, 09:59 AM~18808358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Clean!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 14 2010, 11:33 PM~18814871
> *Thanx bro !............
> Comming soon..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1960 Impala, it's already started, hopefully I'll get some prgress pics up tomorrow.
> 
> Pearl Lt. Blue top with Silver Flaked panels on top and blue patterns. The body's sides will be Candy Oriental blue with some patterns over silver flaked panels.
> 
> Hopefully this one will be a quickie.......... :biggrin:
> 
> *




The 59 looks sick bro!! But the 60 is sounding more like my kinda ride already. I cant wait to see it. Great work as always T!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 15 2010, 01:34 AM~18812361
> *Thanx Roy !
> 
> How's the LS doin' bro ?
> 
> *


Getting ready for the shows next year


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 15 2010, 10:30 AM~18818519
> *Killer name for 60  :420:  , cant wait to see this build bro
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Oct 15 2010, 02:02 PM~18820090-->
> 
> 
> 
> Clean!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18820216
> *The 59 looks sick bro!! But the 60 is sounding more like my kinda ride already. I cant wait to see it. Great work as always T!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm at the silver flake panel part as I type...then maskin :angry: ... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

its all good. she hit over 2k thats good for a chevy..lol ill see you at indy this weekend..


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 16 2010, 08:22 PM~18829364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx bro !


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work as always T, cant wait to see how Kush comes out.... that reminds me now to go to the dispensory for some more meds....


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 10:46 AM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *


 WOW ANOTHER TRENDSETTA'S MASTERPIECE!!! :worship: YOU DO VERY KOOL PAINT JOBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83

can't get enough of ur '59 bro'...dat ride is off da hook. can't wait to c ur next build...keep up da good work bro'. laterz... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 16 2010, 10:40 PM~18830329-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sick work as always T, cant wait to see how Kush comes out.... that reminds me now to go to the dispensory for some more meds....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: have fun bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 12:37 AM~18830994
> *WOW ANOTHER TRENDSETTA'S MASTERPIECE!!!  :worship: YOU DO VERY KOOL PAINT JOBS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 02:59 AM~18831574
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dfwr83_@Oct 17 2010, 07:26 AM~18831909
> *can't get enough of ur '59 bro'...dat ride is off da hook. can't wait to c ur next build...keep up da good work bro'. laterz... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie, I hope the '60 turns out O.K.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's some progress on "Blue Kush"


Pearl white mixed with a dot of pearl blue and a dot of white primer for the over all base color.................










































And with 12 of the 20 decals applied..........





















These decals are a part of the new sets I will be offering in a line that I call 
"The Specific Line".

These are made specificly for the '60 Impala. The others that I will be offering are for the new '62 Impala and the Revell Caddy kit. I'll be posting them up tomorrow.


----------



## undercoverimpala

DAMB BROTHER!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: LOOKING KILLER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 18 2010, 12:46 AM~18838054
> *DAMB BROTHER!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  LOOKING KILLER!!!!!!!!!
> *




X2!!! Thats cool as hell bro! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Fuckin nice!!!
So you say you are going to have decals for the 62? Hmm.... I may just have to get a set....


----------



## caprice on dz

meant to ask you in Toledo, are these setting solution safe?


----------



## bugs-one

Blue Kush is looking sick, Trend. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

These decals are a part of the new sets I will be offering in a line that I call 
"The Specific Line".

These are made specificly for the '60 Impala. The others that I will be offering are for the new '62 Impala and the Revell Caddy kit. I'll be posting them up tomorrow.

fuck is that nice with the color combo's not to mention the sick ass decals.. :0 
there goes all my money once again when the new line gets out ...lol.... ca :biggrin: nt wait!!


----------



## Siim123

:0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 07:51 PM~18836772
> *Here's some progress on "Blue Kush"
> Pearl white mixed with a dot of pearl blue and a dot of white primer for the over all base color.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 12 of the 20 decals applied..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These decals are a part of the new sets I will be offering in a line that I call
> "The Specific Line".
> 
> These are made specificly for the '60 Impala. The others that I will be offering are for the new '62 Impala and the Revell Caddy kit. I'll be posting them up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *


Looks tight as hell!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 18 2010, 09:00 PM~18841870
> *Looks tight as hell!!!
> *


 Hell Yea


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 08:06 PM~18841920
> *Hell Yea
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Oct 17 2010, 11:46 PM~18838054-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMB BROTHER!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  LOOKING KILLER!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:43 AM~18838519
> *X2!!! Thats cool as hell bro! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 18 2010, 01:20 AM~18838858
> *Fuckin nice!!!
> So you say you are going to have decals for the 62? Hmm.... I may just have to get a set....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx, yep the '62 Decals should be ready later this evening... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@Oct 18 2010, 02:04 AM~18839227
> *meant to ask you in Toledo, are these setting solution safe?
> *


The solution that I use is Walthers. I haven't had a problem yet. I also dilute the solution 50/50 with water.

I haven't tried any othe r setting solutions yet.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 08:51 PM~18836772
> *Here's some progress on "Blue Kush"
> Pearl white mixed with a dot of pearl blue and a dot of white primer for the over all base color.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 12 of the 20 decals applied..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These decals are a part of the new sets I will be offering in a line that I call
> "The Specific Line".
> 
> These are made specificly for the '60 Impala. The others that I will be offering are for the new '62 Impala and the Revell Caddy kit. I'll be posting them up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *


looking really dope. glad to hear about the "specific" line too. those will be a hit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Oct 18 2010, 11:23 AM~18840629-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 02:00 PM~18841870
> *Looks tight as hell!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 02:06 PM~18841920
> *Hell Yea
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Oct 18 2010, 02:19 PM~18842042
> *BAD ASS
> *


THANX FELLAS REALLY APPRECIATE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 18 2010, 03:51 PM~18842833
> *looking really dope.  glad to hear about the "specific" line too.  those will be a hit.
> *


Thanx bro, I got my fingers crossed ... :x:


----------



## drnitrus

your whole lineup is bad ass!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 09:51 PM~18836772
> *Here's some progress on "Blue Kush"
> Pearl white mixed with a dot of pearl blue and a dot of white primer for the over all base color.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 12 of the 20 decals applied..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These decals are a part of the new sets I will be offering in a line that I call
> "The Specific Line".
> 
> These are made specificly for the '60 Impala. The others that I will be offering are for the new '62 Impala and the Revell Caddy kit. I'll be posting them up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 12:46 PM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Oct 19 2010, 11:13 AM~18850322-->
> 
> 
> 
> your whole lineup is bad ass!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANX HOMIE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HECHO EN [email protected] 19 2010, 11:26 AM~18850404
> *:wow:   LOOKS GOOD!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. THANX BRO !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Oct 19 2010, 11:44 AM~18850546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TAHT'S FUNNY ISH RIGHT THERE ! I HAD TO LAUGH !

THANX HOMIE !







GOT ALL OF THE DECAL WORK FINISHED TODAY ( WHEW !)
GOT A LITTLE TRIMMIN' TO DO THEN NEXT IS A LIGHT WASHIN', THEN CLEAR.


























GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED CLEARIN' . USIN' NEW HOK CLEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :x:


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS BADASS.


----------



## EVIL C

that 59 is hott


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 THATS SIKKKKKKKKK :0


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 04:27 PM~18852812
> *THANX HOMIE !
> .. THANX BRO !
> TAHT'S FUNNY ISH RIGHT THERE ! I HAD TO LAUGH !
> 
> THANX HOMIE !
> GOT ALL OF THE DECAL WORK FINISHED TODAY ( WHEW !)
> GOT A LITTLE TRIMMIN' TO DO THEN NEXT IS A LIGHT WASHIN', THEN CLEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED CLEARIN' . USIN' NEW HOK CLEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :x:
> *


:wow: dam bro thats clean I would like to get some decals like these ones for my 
59 but different color though 
can you make them bro.


----------



## Laidframe

Thats looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 19 2010, 04:17 PM~18853232
> *Thats looking good.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## COAST2COAST

SICK WORK !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Oct 19 2010, 04:45 PM~18852941-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS BADASS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EVIL [email protected] 19 2010, 04:49 PM~18852979
> *that 59 is hott
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 04:53 PM~18853009
> *:0    THATS SIKKKKKKKKK :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 05:17 PM~18853232
> *Thats looking good.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:11 PM~18853661
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-COAST2COAST_@Oct 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18853857
> *SICK WORK !!!
> *


Thanx fellas, much appreciated !


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 20 2010, 07:27 AM~18852812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: Looks awesome, patterns are killer


----------



## Tonioseven

Bad as hell, bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 19 2010, 05:07 PM~18853124
> *:wow: dam bro thats clean I would like to get some decals like these ones for my
> 59 but different color though
> can you make them bro.
> *


tHANX HOMIE ! i DON'T HAVE ANY FOR THE '59 YET, BUT STAY TUNED IN BRO ! ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

That 59" :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Oct 20 2010, 08:18 AM~18859026-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :thumbsup: Looks awesome, patterns are killer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:59 AM~18859239
> *Bad as hell, bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Oct 20 2010, 06:37 PM~18863445
> *That 59"  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx fellas ! 'Preciate the words homies!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 07:51 PM~18836772
> *Here's some progress on "Blue Kush"
> Pearl white mixed with a dot of pearl blue and a dot of white primer for the over all base color.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 12 of the 20 decals applied..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These decals are a part of the new sets I will be offering in a line that I call
> "The Specific Line".
> 
> These are made specificly for the '60 Impala. The others that I will be offering are for the new '62 Impala and the Revell Caddy kit. I'll be posting them up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *



dam that came out tight :cheesy: i like it , now u gotta step it up and try rattle can


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 10:46 AM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *



dam i gotta give propps on this 59 . i like it :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 02:27 PM~18852812
> *THANX HOMIE !
> .. THANX BRO !
> TAHT'S FUNNY ISH RIGHT THERE ! I HAD TO LAUGH !
> 
> THANX HOMIE !
> GOT ALL OF THE DECAL WORK FINISHED TODAY ( WHEW !)
> GOT A LITTLE TRIMMIN' TO DO THEN NEXT IS A LIGHT WASHIN', THEN CLEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED CLEARIN' . USIN' NEW HOK CLEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :x:
> *


Bro, your the fucking decal king!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 20 2010, 11:28 PM~18866676
> *dam that came out tight  :cheesy:  i like it , now u gotta step it up and try rattle can
> *



Thanx homie !

I've been pullin' tape and sprayin' panels awhile bro, just check back on the other pages... :biggrin: 

This was made just to show what the decals look like applied to the car.

Plus all of that maskin was gettin to me, but I'ma hit yaw with one here pretty soon... :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 21 2010, 03:07 PM~18872193
> *Thanx homie !
> 
> I've been pullin' tape and sprayin' panels awhile bro, just check back on the other pages... :biggrin:
> 
> This was made just to show what the decals look like applied to the car.
> 
> Plus all of that maskin was gettin to me, but I'ma hit yaw with one here pretty soon... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Masking was getting to ya.. yea right.. its that damn beard getting to ya and causing trouble.. I was scared to even come up in this tread for fear of the beard coming and getting me in my sleep.. SHAVE THAT MOFO... lmao..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 03:27 PM~18852812
> *THANX HOMIE !
> .. THANX BRO !
> TAHT'S FUNNY ISH RIGHT THERE ! I HAD TO LAUGH !
> 
> THANX HOMIE !
> GOT ALL OF THE DECAL WORK FINISHED TODAY ( WHEW !)
> GOT A LITTLE TRIMMIN' TO DO THEN NEXT IS A LIGHT WASHIN', THEN CLEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED CLEARIN' . USIN' NEW HOK CLEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :x:
> *


this thing is SICK


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 01:27 PM~18852812
> *THANX HOMIE !
> .. THANX BRO !
> TAHT'S FUNNY ISH RIGHT THERE ! I HAD TO LAUGH !
> 
> THANX HOMIE !
> GOT ALL OF THE DECAL WORK FINISHED TODAY ( WHEW !)
> GOT A LITTLE TRIMMIN' TO DO THEN NEXT IS A LIGHT WASHIN', THEN CLEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED CLEARIN' . USIN' NEW HOK CLEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :x:
> *


Bad ass 60 right here bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

HELL........SICK WORK T.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

stole my color for the decals......lol...  anyways this thing is lookin sick..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Oct 21 2010, 04:27 PM~18872346-->
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is SICK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Oct 21 2010, 05:48 PM~18873123
> *Bad ass 60 right here bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 02:27 PM~18852812
> *THANX HOMIE !
> .. THANX BRO !
> TAHT'S FUNNY ISH RIGHT THERE ! I HAD TO LAUGH !
> 
> THANX HOMIE !
> GOT ALL OF THE DECAL WORK FINISHED TODAY ( WHEW !)
> GOT A LITTLE TRIMMIN' TO DO THEN NEXT IS A LIGHT WASHIN', THEN CLEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED CLEARIN' . USIN' NEW HOK CLEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :x:
> *


that paint job is bad ass homie much props!  :wow:


----------



## Pokey

Great paint as always! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Oct 23 2010, 07:50 PM~18889994-->
> 
> 
> 
> that paint job is bad ass homie much props!   :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro It's only painted light blue pearl and silver flakes under the center decals, all of the rest are from my custom decal line.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Oct 23 2010, 08:28 PM~18890226
> *Great paint as always! :wow:
> *


Thanx, good seein' you out at the show homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just fartin' around fellas....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 02:27 PM~18852812
> *THANX HOMIE !
> .. THANX BRO !
> TAHT'S FUNNY ISH RIGHT THERE ! I HAD TO LAUGH !
> 
> THANX HOMIE !
> GOT ALL OF THE DECAL WORK FINISHED TODAY ( WHEW !)
> GOT A LITTLE TRIMMIN' TO DO THEN NEXT IS A LIGHT WASHIN', THEN CLEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED CLEARIN' . USIN' NEW HOK CLEAR FOR THE FIRST TIME... :x:
> *


 INHUMANE CLEANNESS,,, WHAT YOU GOT PLANNED FOR SKIRTS?
STOCKS, CRUZZZERS, OR NONE AT ALL?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 28 2010, 05:01 PM~18933114
> *INHUMANE CLEANNESS,,, WHAT YOU GOT PLANNED FOR SKIRTS?
> STOCKS, CRUZZZERS, OR NONE AT ALL?
> *




thanx bro, 
Maybe some cruisers ... :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry

i loved the 59, but i think you topped it with the 60! sick work trend!!


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 16 2010, 06:22 PM~18829364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


very nice homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2010, 03:52 PM~18933058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fartin' around fellas....... :biggrin:
> 
> *



this is fucken  trend that 60 is a bad motha fucka


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 23 2010, 07:48 AM~18887118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stole my color for the decals......lol...   anyways this thing is lookin sick..
> *


I REALLY LIKE 59 IMPALA OVER 60 IMPALAS,BUT YOU 'RE GONNA CHANGE MY MIND WHEN THIS ONE IS FINISHED.

GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS SIR


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Oct 28 2010, 09:47 PM~18935574-->
> 
> 
> 
> i loved the 59, but i think you topped it with the 60! sick work trend!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 01:33 AM~18937614
> *very nice homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Oct 29 2010, 02:56 AM~18938027
> *this is fucken    trend that 60 is a bad motha fucka
> *


 Thanx homie !


Here's the revised version ..............


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's what I decided for my next Build ... I'm startin' on it right now ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 09:30 PM~18949168
> *Here's what I decided for my next Build ... I'm startin' on it right now !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 23 2010, 09:48 AM~18887118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stole my color for the decals......lol...   anyways this thing is lookin sick..
> *


not trying to be a copycat but but this is almost the same color as mine. :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 30 2010, 10:19 PM~18949732
> *not trying to be a copycat but but this is almost the same color as mine. :happysad:
> *



it's all good bro !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2010, 02:52 PM~18933058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fartin' around fellas....... :biggrin:
> 
> *


YOU'RE GONNA HAVE THE BEST IMPALA LINE UP IN HERE MAN.CRAZY RETARDED LINE UP.(IN A GOOD WAY).


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 23 2010, 04:48 PM~18887118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stole my color for the decals......lol...   anyways this thing is lookin sick..
> *



I love this car :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Nov 3 2010, 10:17 AM~18974493-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE GONNA HAVE THE BEST IMPALA LINE UP IN HERE MAN.CRAZY RETARDED LINE UP.(IN A GOOD WAY).
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanx bro !
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Nov 3 2010, 12:54 PM~18975569
> *I love this car  :happysad:
> *


Thanx bro, I hope I can get it put together by this weekend ... :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Small progress on "Blue Kush" ..................



Interior is almost complete. I made some custom blue kush decal inserts for the seats ................











The engine is about to wrapped up as well. All that's left to do is add the heater plumbing and the fan. Here is the pic of the machine aluminum pully's I made along with a custom made aluminum mounting bracket for the aluminum generator.......... 
(pay no attention to the blue flakes, they aren't finalized)










This hoe should be completed by this weekend I hope . :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

:wow: bad ass work Trend bro'...very nice clean work :worship:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 11:45 PM~19044102
> *Small progress on "Blue Kush" ..................
> Interior is almost complete. I made some custom blue kush decal inserts for the seats ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is about to wrapped up as well. All that's left to do is add the heater plumbing and the fan. Here is the pic of the machine aluminum pully's I made along with a custom made aluminum mounting bracket for the aluminum generator..........
> (pay no attention to the blue flakes, they aren't finalized)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hoe should be completed by this weekend I hope .  :biggrin:
> *



Trade for some kush? :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 04:45 PM~19044102
> *Small progress on "Blue Kush" ..................
> Interior is almost complete. I made some custom blue kush decal inserts for the seats ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is about to wrapped up as well. All that's left to do is add the heater plumbing and the fan. Here is the pic of the machine aluminum pully's I made along with a custom made aluminum mounting bracket for the aluminum generator..........
> (pay no attention to the blue flakes, they aren't finalized)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hoe should be completed by this weekend I hope .  :biggrin:
> *


this makes me sick!! :barf: this build just might be my favorit of all your builds bro! looking sweet cant wait to see this bitch finished.. :0 :wow:


----------



## Guest

looking killer fool. :machinegun:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Nov 11 2010, 04:53 PM~19044159-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: bad ass work Trend bro'...very nice clean work :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Nov 11 2010, 05:09 PM~19044274
> *Trade for some kush?  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 11 2010, 05:22 PM~19044359
> *this makes me sick!! :barf: this build just might be my favorit of all your builds bro! looking sweet  cant wait to see this bitch finished.. :0  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 02:45 PM~19044102
> *Small progress on "Blue Kush" ..................
> Interior is almost complete. I made some custom blue kush decal inserts for the seats ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is about to wrapped up as well. All that's left to do is add the heater plumbing and the fan. Here is the pic of the machine aluminum pully's I made along with a custom made aluminum mounting bracket for the aluminum generator..........
> (pay no attention to the blue flakes, they aren't finalized)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hoe should be completed by this weekend I hope .  :biggrin:
> *



Dam Trend you always got clean, killer work boy... :wow: :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Sick work, Trend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 09:17 PM~19046216
> *Dam Trend you always got clean, killer work boy... :wow:  :0
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## modelsbyroni

OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Nov 11 2010, 10:56 PM~19047190-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bugs-one_@Nov 12 2010, 12:42 AM~19048363
> *Sick work, Trend. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx fellas !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 05:45 PM~19044102
> *Small progress on "Blue Kush" ..................
> Interior is almost complete. I made some custom blue kush decal inserts for the seats ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is about to wrapped up as well. All that's left to do is add the heater plumbing and the fan. Here is the pic of the machine aluminum pully's I made along with a custom made aluminum mounting bracket for the aluminum generator..........
> (pay no attention to the blue flakes, they aren't finalized)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hoe should be completed by this weekend I hope .  :biggrin:
> *






SICK!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 12 2010, 05:26 PM~19053566
> *OUTSTANDING.
> *


Thanx homie ! I'm just tryin' to catch up to LIL !


----------



## darkside customs

that bitch is gangsta...


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 02:45 PM~19044102
> *Small progress on "Blue Kush" ..................
> Interior is almost complete. I made some custom blue kush decal inserts for the seats ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is about to wrapped up as well. All that's left to do is add the heater plumbing and the fan. Here is the pic of the machine aluminum pully's I made along with a custom made aluminum mounting bracket for the aluminum generator..........
> (pay no attention to the blue flakes, they aren't finalized)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hoe should be completed by this weekend I hope .  :biggrin:
> *


Say homie,this biuld is Top notch.killin em with da pully set up..nice tuch..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway) :biggrin: 






































































Thanx for lookin' in fellas !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 03:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass man.hands down.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
DAMN
THAT RIDE IS FUKIN SWEET BRO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:0 :0 :0 BEAUTIFUL T!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 05:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL FAM!!!! HOW YOU DO THOSE ANTENNAS??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 23 2010, 05:24 PM~19144846
> *badass man.hands down.
> *


x2 but the blue 60 is still my fav... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Beautiful build man!!


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 08:02 AM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Awesome, quality work :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Nov 23 2010, 05:24 PM~19144846-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass man.hands down.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 05:27 PM~19144864
> *ORALE...
> DAMN
> THAT RIDE IS FUKIN SWEET BRO..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx for the props fam !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 23 2010, 05:37 PM~19144976
> *:0  :0  :0  BEAUTIFUL T!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm just tryin' to get to your level D !


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass ride, Trend. As always clean and simply sick skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 23 2010, 05:49 PM~19145093
> *BEAUTIFUL FAM!!!!  HOW YOU DO THOSE ANTENNAS??
> *


Thanx fam ! 


The antennas are music wire, I'm not sure of the exact size, but it's a litlle thinner than a straight pin.It's stainless steel so it stays straight as an arrow too.

The base of the antennas are from a '60 Mercury, I just cut off the chrome stem then drilled a small hole into the base and put a SMALL dot of super glue on the tip of the antenna the inserted into the drilled out hole in the base. 

Hope this helps Fam !


----------



## 65rivi

UH-FREAKEN-MAZING!!!!!! beautiful model Trend!

... If only I was closer to where you live, I would get some bad ass pics of that ride.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 05:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 08:37 PM~19147622
> *Thanx fam !
> The antennas are music wire, I'm not sure of the exact size, but it's a litlle thinner than a straight pin.It's stainless steel so it stays straight as an arrow too.
> 
> The base of the antennas are from a '60 Mercury, I just cut off the chrome stem then drilled a small hole into the base and put a SMALL dot of super glue on the tip of the antenna the inserted into the drilled out hole in the base.
> 
> Hope this helps Fam !
> 
> 
> *


 music wire? guitar string? or piano wire? either way its bad.. do you have more pictures of the trunk?


----------



## machio

Ye,this is CLEAN...... :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 08:37 PM~19145870
> *Thanx bro !
> Thanx for the props fam !
> I'm just tryin' to get to your level D !
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: You must be a comedian too!! :roflmao: 

My level? I have been trying to get to your level! My shit dont hold a candle to yours bro. I love to look in here and check out the bad ass builds you do, and just hope that one day I'll build something clean like you do.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 12:02 AM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another Masterpiece


----------



## Linc

beautiful work! this car reminds me of the real deal 64! :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 10:37 PM~19147622
> *Thanx fam !
> The antennas are music wire, I'm not sure of the exact size, but it's a litlle thinner than a straight pin.It's stainless steel so it stays straight as an arrow too.
> 
> The base of the antennas are from a '60 Mercury, I just cut off the chrome stem then drilled a small hole into the base and put a SMALL dot of super glue on the tip of the antenna the inserted into the drilled out hole in the base.
> 
> Hope this helps Fam !
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Nov 23 2010, 05:53 PM~19145133-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 but the blue 60 is still my fav... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost done , just waitin on the glass-maker ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 06:09 PM~19145230
> *Beautiful build man!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Damaged_@Nov 23 2010, 06:14 PM~19145268
> *:wow: Awesome, quality work  :thumbsup:
> *


Preciate it homie !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 04:02 PM~19153931
> *It's almost done , just waitin on the glass-maker !  :biggrin:
> Thanx bro !
> Preciate it homie !
> 
> *


I JUST HOPE IT GET THERE NOT CRACKED!!!I PACKED IT PRETTY GOOD THE BOX IS LIKE 4 TIMES BIGGER THEN THE GLASS..LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 04:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, I love this. It's got a cool 70's feel to it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Nov 23 2010, 07:57 PM~19146010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass ride, Trend. As always clean and simply sick skills. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 11:49 PM~19148481
> *UH-FREAKEN-MAZING!!!!!! beautiful model Trend!
> 
> ... If only I was closer to where you live, I would get some bad ass pics of that ride.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Nov 24 2010, 10:51 AM~19151583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 02:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  IM SPEECHLESS BRO THIS IS FUCKIN SAWEEEEEEEEEET TREND :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 

LOVE THE COLOR ON IT BRO :boink: :drama: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good bro..you com ein to cinci.. this year?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 03:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn homie thats bad ass im digin that 63 nice work! :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 04:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice 63ragtop :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Send me that Blue one ,i got the cheddar.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 24 2010, 12:04 PM~19152091-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ye,this is CLEAN...... :wow:   :wow:  :wow:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 12:47 PM~19152368
> *Another Masterpiece
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 01:03 PM~19152504
> *beautiful work! this car reminds me of the real deal 64! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it had that suspension work like it ! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Nov 24 2010, 02:37 PM~19153264
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 25 2010, 12:37 AM~19158163
> *lookin good bro..you com ein to cinci.. this year?
> *



I doubt it bro , Cincy just doesn't do right on there show. It seems like all of thier buddies in thier club win all of plaques !

But , I might show up just to kick it with the Dynasty Fam :biggrin: . I wonder is Frank and Eric going ? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 26 2010, 01:07 AM~19166625
> *I doubt it bro , Cincy just doesn't do right on there show. It seems like all of thier buddies in thier club win all of plaques !
> 
> But , I might show up just to kick it with the Dynasty Fam  :biggrin: . I wonder is Frank and Eric going ? :dunno:
> 
> *





whens the cincy show?


----------



## rollindeep408

trend your off the hook homie paint on that 63 is serious and them antennas :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 12:46 PM~18799615
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>"Soliciting"</span>is finally done homies ! ( well about 90% done  :biggrin: )
> Machined pully's, Kandy Brandywine and Kandy Pink mixed for the over all color, put over a silver flaked base and the custom decal work. There are a total of 16 murals of sexy ladies takin' money in the night on the car. The wheel lip murals are real hard to see, oh well... :biggrin:
> 
> And no build is complete without the "Dynasty" plates on it !
> I gotta add my plates... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afternoon Delight" comming soon !
> *



came in to check on that 63, afternoon delight and holy sht you got some badass stuff going down in here :thumbsup: :yes: 

this 59 is just SICK :yes: :wow:


----------



## Lil Brandon

some clean builds man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Nov 24 2010, 10:44 PM~19157138-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:   IM SPEECHLESS BRO THIS IS FUCKIN SAWEEEEEEEEEET TREND  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> 
> LOVE THE COLOR ON IT BRO :boink:  :drama:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro, means alot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pina's LRM [email protected] 25 2010, 12:49 AM~19158291
> *:wow: damn homie thats bad ass im digin that 63 nice work! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx for the words bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just ripe_@Nov 25 2010, 01:01 AM~19158375
> *:wow: nice 63ragtop  :biggrin:
> *


Kool bro, I gotta do a '64 drop soon. Those Revell Imps are fun to build !


----------



## Moze

63 is clean :wow: Really clean work in here.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Nov 24 2010, 10:01 PM~19158375
> *:wow: nice 63ragtop  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 05:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dat is some clean work Trend bro'...very nice. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Nov 25 2010, 06:27 AM~19159865-->
> 
> 
> 
> Send me that Blue one ,i got the cheddar.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , it's almost done, maybe by Sunday evening. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Nov 26 2010, 12:39 AM~19166853
> *whens the cincy show?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's around the middle of April ... :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Nov 26 2010, 12:48 AM~19166923
> *trend your off the hook homie paint on that 63 is serious and them antennas  :wow:
> *


Thanx bro, those antennas were an idea from a homie @ the Toledo NNL this year.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ALMOST DONE .................. FINISHED PULLIN' TAPE TODAY ...........


----------



## dyzcustoms

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 27 2010, 09:20 PM~19177659
> *ALMOST DONE .................. FINISHED PULLIN' TAPE TODAY ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ok, this is just bad ass!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas. I just finished the gold leafing about an hour ago. Tomorrow it's off to clear . Got my fingers crossed . :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Old build new pic ................


----------



## kykustoms

sick builds in here as always


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 28 2010, 12:00 AM~19179288
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: .........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Superstition layout .............






























































































































































*Finished pics tomorrow .*


----------



## machio

Bad ass Work Trend... :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

The Tape master uffin: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 29 2010, 06:26 PM~19192158-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass Work Trend... :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Nov 29 2010, 06:31 PM~19192192
> *The Tape master  uffin:  uffin:
> *



Thanx fellas !!!


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice work bro!!


----------



## chris mineer

BAD ASS BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Nov 29 2010, 09:27 PM~19193850-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice work bro!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Nov 29 2010, 09:53 PM~19194252
> *BAD ASS BRO
> *






Thanx fam !!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man this '66 is clean ! 











I'de love to do one like that with that kind of pinstriping instead of a patterned out side panel.


Like pearl Lavender with Purple and Magenta pinstripes. Then add some silver leaf into the pinstripes design.


----------



## Tonioseven

Knowin' you, I think it may already be underway!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 30 2010, 05:46 PM~19202774
> *Knowin' you, I think it may already be underway!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... not yet, I gotta get anther '66 first. I'm thinkin' a convertible '66 build might be on the way painted like that.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 06:20 PM~19203107
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ... not yet, I gotta get anther '66 first. I'm thinkin' a convertible '66 build might be on the way painted like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang Tonio, now you done got me thinkin' more on that '66 build ...........  ........ :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 06:20 PM~19203107
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ... not yet, I gotta get anther '66 first. I'm thinkin' a convertible '66 build might be on the way painted like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yuza a buildin mad man trend..love this thread... :thumbsup: you either gonna have to build me something one day or im gonna have to buy one of your models for my l.i.l. collection of the greats!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 08:44 PM~19204271
> *Dang Tonio, now you done got me thinkin' more on that '66 build ...........   ........ :biggrin:
> *


   You build one, I'll build one. Startin' on 1/1/11?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 30 2010, 08:48 PM~19204308
> *   You build one, I'll build one. Startin' on 1/1/11?
> *


:0 build off????? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes. 
( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:



The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........



























Here I'm adding the leafing ...........











































And here's the end results ..............



























The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 08:49 PM~19204325
> *:0 build off????? :biggrin:
> *


Nah, you'd beat me hands down. More like an excuse to get the kits done and off the bench.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 30 2010, 09:00 PM~19204430
> *Nah, you'd beat me hands down. More like an excuse to get the kits done and off the bench.
> *


id beat you .. :roflmao: i dont thinks so... i thuoght you meant you an trend not me..lol.. id lose my ass off between you two.. :happysad: 
trend that car is badd ass you know green is one of my fav...color's!! that gold leafing stuff is sweet... ima have to pm ya on a how to some day.. that shit is nice! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 30 2010, 08:48 PM~19204308
> *   You build one, I'll build one. Startin' on 1/1/11?
> *


That sounds fun ! That also gives me time to get some money to buy one ... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 06:55 PM~19204383
> *Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes.
> ( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:
> The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm adding the leafing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the end results ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
> This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u layed it down for sure! sick paint trend! :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 06:55 PM~19204383
> *Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes.
> ( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:
> The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm adding the leafing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the end results ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
> This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that is an awesome piece of art, is it all patterns by tape?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yh a how to on that leafing would be a cool idea...i got some and dont have the slightest idea on how to use that shit.

and nice ass ride for sure. never cease to amaze me man!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2010, 08:37 PM~19205393
> *yh a how to on that leafing would be a cool idea...i got some and dont have the slightest idea on how to use that shit.
> 
> and nice ass ride for sure.  never cease to amaze me man!!
> *


x2 ive tried it and still cant figure it out


----------



## dfwr83

dat is some bad ass work Trend bro'...very nice as usual. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 09:12 PM~19204520
> *
> Trend that car is badd, you know green is one of my fav...color's!! that gold leafing stuff is sweet... ima have to pm ya on a how to some day.. that shit is nice! :wow:
> *


  , I got you covered Fam !


----------



## truscale

72 is lookn' good Trend. I have a few projects to finish up then I'll be getting back on my 71. I think the car will be called "Nothing to Prove". I promise it will be crazy, I hope. Just think ,1970's painter that experimented with LSD. a lot of LSD. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 03:55 AM~19204383
> *Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes.
> ( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:
> The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm adding the leafing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the end results ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
> This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Nov 30 2010, 10:36 PM~19205383
> *Man that is an awesome piece of art, is it all patterns by tape?
> *



Thanx bro ! Yep, all of the patterns and pinstripes were masked off then sprayed.


----------



## dig_derange

damn trendsetta.. truly livin' up to your name man. never cease to amaze me.

paint looks awesome & you machining brass? :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Nov 30 2010, 10:37 PM~19205393-->
> 
> 
> 
> yh a how to on that leafing would be a cool idea...i got some and dont have the slightest idea on how to use that shit.
> 
> and nice ass ride for sure.  never cease to amaze me man!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Nov 30 2010, 10:42 PM~19205441
> *x2 ive tried it and still cant figure it out
> *


Thanx, That would be a good idea fellas ..........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Nov 30 2010, 10:52 PM~19205566-->
> 
> 
> 
> dat is some bad ass work Trend bro'...very nice as usual.  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro ! .........
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-truscale_@Dec 1 2010, 12:37 AM~19206633
> *72 is lookn' good Trend. I have a few projects to finish up then I'll be getting back on my 71. I think the car will be called "Nothing to Prove". I promise it will be crazy, I hope. Just think ,1970's painter that experimented with LSD. a lot of LSD.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm likin' where you're headed with that build bro ! Thats a kool name too, " I can dig brotha". :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

MAN, THAT IMPALA IS AWESOME. WHAT 66 U LOOKIN FOR.


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 06:55 PM~19204383
> *Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes.
> ( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:
> The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm adding the leafing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the end results ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
> This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like the colors on this, nice work on the goldleaf.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 3 2010, 05:45 PM~19230421
> *MAN, THAT IMPALA IS AWESOME. WHAT 66 U LOOKIN FOR.
> *


 Thanx homie, I gotta get another Revell '66.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 3 2010, 05:52 PM~19230483
> *Thanx homie, I gotta get another Revell '66.
> *


PM YOUR ADDY. I'LL SEND YOU ONE MONDAY.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 09:55 PM~19204383
> *Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes.
> ( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:
> The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm adding the leafing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the end results ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
> This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





always bad ass work Tone  keep doin whatcha doin brother


----------



## Scur-rape-init

AGREED Jeffe! T, great work in here bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 3 2010, 06:00 PM~19230551
> *PM YOUR ADDY. I'LL SEND YOU ONE MONDAY.
> *



Thanx bro !!!!!!!!!!!! PM sent !


----------



## darkside customs

Damn thats sick work bro!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats some sick ass work Mr. Trend! love the the pattern layout and gold leaf too homie. :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 07:55 PM~19204383
> *Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes.
> ( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:
> The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm adding the leafing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the end results ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
> This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



trend very nice work bro 

one question cause ive done gold leaf on 1:1and have wanted to try on 1:24 did you use gold siezing on this or was it that pen before you aplied the leaf??

also wonder if you thought about machine turn on the leaf lmk


----------



## jt2020

:wow: This shit looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 3 2010, 06:16 PM~19230639-->
> 
> 
> 
> always bad ass work Tone   keep doin whatcha doin brother
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Dec 3 2010, 06:26 PM~19230687
> *AGREED Jeffe!  T, great work in here bro! :biggrin:
> *



Thanx Fam, 'preciate fo real !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Nice work Trend!!!! :wow: :wow: Sick touch wit the leafin....


----------



## drnitrus

great work on that!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 3 2010, 06:16 PM~19230639-->
> 
> 
> 
> always bad ass work Tone   keep doin whatcha doin brother
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 06:26 PM~19230687
> *AGREED Jeffe!  T, great work in here bro! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 4 2010, 02:04 AM~19234286
> *Damn thats sick work bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 4 2010, 02:11 AM~19234329
> *thats some sick ass work Mr. Trend! love the the pattern layout and gold leaf too homie. :0
> *




Thanx fellas, means alot !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

Very nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 4 2010, 03:33 AM~19234629-->
> 
> 
> 
> trend very nice work bro
> 
> one question cause ive done gold leaf on 1:1and have wanted to try on 1:24 did you use gold siezing on this or was it that pen  before you aplied the leaf??
> also wonder if you thought about machine turn on the leaf lmk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro.
> I used that pen. I also hve the seizing but when I was strollin' through the craft store I seen that pen. Then it hit me ! Forget using seizing this pen is perfect for models! :biggrin:
> 
> I've tried to make something like my 1:1 velvet turning tool, but I can't get nothin' to work right yet ..... but I'm still tryin' new items to use that would turn it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jt2020_@Dec 4 2010, 12:58 PM~19236205
> *:wow: This shit looks good  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx fam !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

While Superstition is dryin', I decided to start the '73 Caprice project .........................

HOK Kandy Pink over a silver flake base. Then Light and dark pink pearl panels
over that with some HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades. A few Razberry pinstripes and leafing 
pinstripes to finish it.























Dynasty M.C.C. !!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

GONNA BE NICE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 6 2010, 06:18 PM~19255415
> *GONNA BE NICE.
> *


Thanx homie ! 'Preciate it !





Here's some progress on the '73 ................

Added the silver flake, silver foil, Kandy water drops, and Kandy tape 
fades, along with a little more masking. :biggrin: 

Hopefully tonight I'll hit it with some Pink Kandy then unmask it and see 
what I got! :biggrin: 
























































Thanx for lookin' in fellas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looking good in here T. Im likin these patterns again!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Dayum!!


----------



## kykustoms

id say it looks sick but they always are in here lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19253440
> *Thanx bro.
> I used that pen. I also hve the seizing but when I was strollin' through the craft store I seen that pen. Then it hit me ! Forget using seizing this pen is perfect for models!  :biggrin:
> 
> I've tried to make something like my 1:1 velvet turning tool, but I can't get nothin' to work right yet ..... but I'm still tryin' new items to use that would turn it.
> Thanx fam !
> *



well it came out perfect homie i was thinking of trying that pen guess ill have to mess around with it now :biggrin: youve inspired me now


----------



## hocknberry

keep killin it trend!! lookin good on that 73 so far!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies ! 


Got some color on the '73 tonight. I got alot of touchin' up to do though. :angry: 
Tape didn't like me in some spots. :biggrin: 


Kustom mixed Kandy Pink ................



















































Next up are the HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades and panel designs inside the light pink panels.

Thanx for lookin' fellas. Until tomorrow ........


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 10:21 PM~19287987
> *Thanx homies !
> Got some color on the '73 tonight. I got alot of touchin' up to do though.  :angry:
> Tape didn't like me in some spots.  :biggrin:
> Kustom mixed Kandy Pink ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are the HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades and panel designs inside the light pink panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas. Until tomorrow ........
> *


 :wow: nice clean work Trend bro'... :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Get that car to a doctor; STAT!! *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 09:21 PM~19287987
> *Thanx homies !
> Got some color on the '73 tonight. I got alot of touchin' up to do though.  :angry:
> Tape didn't like me in some spots.  :biggrin:
> Kustom mixed Kandy Pink ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are the HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades and panel designs inside the light pink panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas. Until tomorrow ........
> *



fuckin nice work bro nice colors


----------



## bugs-one

Trend, you are a monster. Bro, every time you simply amaze with your skills. Bad ass work you do, brotha. That's some bad ass pinks. Keep at it, bro. Much deserved props to ya. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 07:21 PM~19287987
> *Thanx homies !
> Got some color on the '73 tonight. I got alot of touchin' up to do though.  :angry:
> Tape didn't like me in some spots.  :biggrin:
> Kustom mixed Kandy Pink ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are the HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades and panel designs inside the light pink panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas. Until tomorrow ........
> *


LOOKING GOOD ON THAT PAINT.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Bad ass as usual bro! How much for a Trendsettin Paintjob? :biggrin: I have the perfect car for it.


----------



## dig_derange

now that's gangsta! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 9 2010, 10:23 PM~19288022
> *:wow: nice clean work Trend bro'... :wow:
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Dec 9 2010, 10:25 PM~19288041-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Get that car to a doctor; STAT!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ........
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Dec 10 2010, 01:54 AM~19290082
> *fuckin nice work bro nice colors
> *


Thanx homie ! I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes pink low low's ... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Dec 10 2010, 09:17 AM~19291074-->
> 
> 
> 
> Trend, you are a monster. Bro, every time you simply amaze with your skills. Bad ass work you do, brotha. That's some bad ass pinks. Keep at it, bro. Much deserved props to ya. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LATIN [email protected] 10 2010, 09:44 AM~19291207
> *LOOKING GOOD ON THAT PAINT.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 10:01 AM~19291274
> *Bad ass as usual bro!  How much for a Trendsettin Paintjob?  :biggrin: I have the perfect car for it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Dec 10 2010, 10:39 AM~19291495
> *now that's gangsta!  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanx fellas fo real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






A little update........... masked off the patterns (2 hrs !) for the next color. A few fades and design added to the side panel. 





















































Next up is the last color for the panels and then, maybe some 
turned silver foil with a thin mixture of Kandy pink over the foil ... :dunno:

Thanx for lookin in fellas !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 05:55 PM~19204383
> *Well the painting process is now complete. Just needs to be cleared and add a few pinstripes.
> ( I might be addind some subtle fingerprinting to the trunks yellow panels.) :dunno:
> The white stripes will recieve gold leafing and yellow pinstripes around the leafing...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm adding the leafing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the end results ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is a 396 from the '67 Impala and the intake from the '68 El Camino.
> This weekend I'ma make some Polished brass Machined pullys for it and a Brass machined Oil filter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Builds are lookin good as always trend :thumbsup: 
You wouldn't happen to have a pic of the pen you use for the leafing would you?


----------



## eastside1989

Some Great Paint work here Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:wow: :wow: I ALWAYS LIKE THIS TOPIC REALY NICE WORK T. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 12 2010, 04:02 PM~19308221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X-2!!!


----------



## [email protected]

love the step by steps tone.................. that shits goin right in the file cabnet lol for later use  


always sick ass work tone!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 12 2010, 01:51 PM~19307407-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some Great Paint work here Homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by josh [email protected] 12 2010, 03:20 PM~19307928
> *:wow:  :wow: I ALWAYS LIKE THIS TOPIC REALY NICE WORK T. :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 04:02 PM~19308221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 04:05 PM~19308248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: X-2!!!
> *


Thanx fellas, really 'preciate it !


----------



## kykustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2010, 04:32 PM~19308477
> *love the step by steps tone.................. that shits goin right in the file cabnet lol for later use
> always sick ass work tone!
> *


Thanx fam ! Just tryin' to help thats all ..........


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Next up are the HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades and panel designs inside the light pink panels.

your a painting BEAST!!!! sick as allways trend amazing work bro!!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn nice work bro!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 11:53 PM~19312004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are the HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades and panel designs inside the light pink panels.
> 
> your a painting BEAST!!!! sick as allways trend amazing work bro!!
> *


Thanx Fam ! Much appreciated !


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 09:21 PM~19287987
> *Thanx homies !
> Got some color on the '73 tonight. I got alot of touchin' up to do though.  :angry:
> Tape didn't like me in some spots.  :biggrin:
> Kustom mixed Kandy Pink ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are the HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades and panel designs inside the light pink panels.
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas. Until tomorrow ........
> *


Damn!!!!! :0 trend that's some sick paint work can't wait to see the results!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas ................. here's the engine for "Superstition"

Got some Machining done this weekend but ran out of brass rod to make the rest of the pully's and engine accessories.  

I'ma make some aluminum mounting brackets for the altenator and pump.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 04:17 PM~19315781
> *Thanx fellas ................. here's the engine for "Superstition"
> 
> Got some Machining done this weekend but ran out of brass rod to make the rest of the pully's and engine accessories.
> 
> I'ma make some aluminum mounting brackets for the altenator and pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass brother!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 13 2010, 03:32 PM~19315883
> *Bad Ass brother!!!!!!
> *


Thanx Fam !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 13 2010, 01:20 PM~19315063
> *Damn!!!!! :0 trend that's some sick paint work can't wait to see the results!!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanx bro,
I'm hoping to have it finished by this weekend.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 10:17 PM~19315781
> *Thanx fellas ................. here's the engine for "Superstition"
> 
> Got some Machining done this weekend but ran out of brass rod to make the rest of the pully's and engine accessories.
> 
> I'ma make some aluminum mounting brackets for the altenator and pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Nice


----------



## modelsbyroni

engine looks good, tone.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 14 2010, 05:43 PM~19325840
> *engine looks good, tone.
> *


X2 AND IM LOVING THE COLOR FAM!!!!!!


----------



## Zed

those caprice are the shit !!! you outdid yourself each and anytime bro !! it's unbelievable ! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Dec 16 2010, 06:12 AM~19341376
> *those caprice are the shit !!! you outdid yourself each and anytime bro !! it's unbelievable !  :wow:
> *


x2 yo trend i might start calling you Rod Serling?









because your paints make me think of two tv show's from the 50's and 60's



















You worked some sci fi magic on them chevys man.. Im real curious how those 66's
are gonna come out!..Roll Call..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 01:17 PM~19315781
> *Thanx fellas ................. here's the engine for "Superstition"
> 
> Got some Machining done this weekend but ran out of brass rod to make the rest of the pully's and engine accessories.
> 
> I'ma make some aluminum mounting brackets for the altenator and pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id looked at this thing before, and just realized it had yellow plug boots. Sweet add on.


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: that engine is sick dude!


----------



## Guest

like always sir,top notch in here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

THANX FELLAS !




Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........











































































I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 04:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


allways amazin work in this thead...this is top notch...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 11:45 PM~19441289
> *allways amazin work in this thead...this is top notch...
> *



X2


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 03:10 PM~19441504
> *X2
> *


X3    Beautiful work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

likes that theme, blue kush and route 420 need to ride together. lol :420:


----------



## bugs-one

Blue Kush is sick!!! Trend, you are killing the building game. :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 02:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


hey trend blue kush looks f#@%!n ssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeetttttttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2010, 07:42 AM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *




:wow: uffin: :420: :thumbsup: Awesome very nice clean ride bro !


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 04:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


dis build is off da hook Trend bro'...very nice. :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea that is dope!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

damn that 60 is sick


----------



## MKD904

So what all years of Impalas do you have completed now? Another beauty.


----------



## Siim123

Another masterpiece :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 28 2010, 04:45 PM~19441289-->
> 
> 
> 
> allways amazin work in this thead...this is top notch...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro, I hope my engine bay turns out as good as your '66 wagons !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 05:10 PM~19441504
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx fam !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2010, 05:56 PM~19441809
> *likes that theme, blue kush and route 420 need to ride together. lol :420:
> *


Heck yeah, that would be K :420: :420:L !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 04:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Thats beautiful homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 28 2010, 06:10 PM~19441957
> *Blue Kush is sick!!! Trend, you are killing the building game. :worship: :worship:
> *



Thanx bro ! I'm still learnin' ...............


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

BEAUTIFUL TONE!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 02:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


this is a BAD bitch!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2010, 08:22 PM~16156948
> *Here's one of my Factory Stock builds for last year.
> 
> It's a Johan 1970 Rebel Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' homies !
> 
> *


Damn that could pass as a real car I swear I thought it was a real car and kept looking at it till i figured out it wasnt. True artistic talent right there!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sweet ass rides trend as always, that 60 is sick homie great job :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

BAD ASS 60' HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Trendsetta 68, *716 LAYIN LOW*



:wave: ..... What up Fam !


----------



## machio

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

sweet 60 bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

60 is super clean! Great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

SWEET SIXTY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Dec 28 2010, 06:26 PM~19442112-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey trend blue kush looks f#@%!n  ssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeetttttttt :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 06:32 PM~19442150
> *:wow:  uffin:  :420:  :thumbsup: Awesome very nice clean ride bro !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:38 PM~19442664
> *dis build is off da hook Trend bro'...very nice.  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 28 2010, 07:43 PM~19442698
> *Hell yea that is dope!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Dec 28 2010, 07:45 PM~19442714
> *damn that 60 is sick
> *





Much thanx for the props fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ............


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 05:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *




LOVE IT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

shit looks perfect bro :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 28 2010, 08:08 PM~19442893
> *So what all years of Impalas do you have completed now?  Another beauty.
> *


Thanx bro !

'59 - '67 and '70,'71, & '76 are complete.

'72 & '74 are almost done with their paint jobs.

I still need to get a '69 and a '75.

And the '68 will be the Grand Finally of the bunch.
I'ma go all out on the '68 since it's my favorite year.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Dec 28 2010, 11:15 PM~19444738-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL TONE!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Fam!
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2010, 11:31 PM~19444935
> *this is a BAD bitch!
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 03:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


WELL DONE BOSSMAN


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1+Dec 29 2010, 02:37 AM~19446966-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet ass rides trend as always, that 60 is sick homie great job  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Dec 29 2010, 09:08 AM~19447771
> *BAD ASS 60' HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 28 2010, 11:37 PM~19446966
> *sweet ass rides trend as always, that 60 is sick homie great job  :cheesy:
> *


X2 TREND!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints .......................


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 30 2010, 09:00 PM~19462982
> *Coming soon to the Aztec House of Paints .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i hope the car is as unique as the name


----------



## MARINATE

60 CAME OUT REAL NICE BRO!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 02:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *



dam thats tight :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 30 2010, 11:00 PM~19462982
> *Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic ass art work but I can't tell what it says, I never was good at reading that kind of text


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 02:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 is my least favorite year. But you made it look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints .......................














> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 31 2010, 04:19 AM~19465345
> *sic ass art work but I can't tell what it says, I never was good at reading that kind of text
> *



Thanx bro ! Yeah it is real hard to read. I thinks it's the 
leafing backround it's on. :dunno:

It says - *"Thugamajig"* . I got it from the homie E-40 Fonzarelly ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is a '66 that I'm workin' on. It's for our Dynasty Club Build For Fun .

I'm waitin' a couple of days to polish it out then foil and wax.
The interior will be a darker, factory stock two-tone teal.


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass 66, Trend.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 08:58 PM~19470812
> *This is a '66 that I'm workin' on. It's for our Dynasty Club Build For Fun .
> 
> I'm waitin' a couple of days to polish it out then foil and wax.
> The interior will be a darker, factory stock two-tone teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good Trend bro'...Happy New Years.


----------



## drnitrus

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 08:58 PM~19470812
> *This is a '66 that I'm workin' on. It's for our Dynasty Club Build For Fun .
> 
> I'm waitin' a couple of days to polish it out then foil and wax.
> The interior will be a darker, factory stock two-tone teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That deserves a round of applause..


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 04:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *



DAMN :wow: I LOVE THIS CAR :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 08:58 PM~19470812
> *This is a '66 that I'm workin' on. It's for our Dynasty Club Build For Fun .
> 
> I'm waitin' a couple of days to polish it out then foil and wax.
> The interior will be a darker, factory stock two-tone teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE ! I think i need to get some paper stacked ! I would llike to try your decals out and i am a fan of this set right here ! I keep seeing it used on this build 










for some reason ! Can you change the color's ? If not i'll work with what ever you offer if you can take a Postal money order !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Dec 31 2010, 07:23 AM~19465539-->
> 
> 
> 
> 60 is my least favorite year. But you made it look good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bugs-one_@Dec 31 2010, 09:06 PM~19470869
> *Bad ass 66, Trend.
> *



tHANX A BUNCH FELLAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
YA GOT SOME FN SICK BUILDS VATO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
KEEP THEM COMING YOUR KILLIN IT :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Jan 1 2011, 01:33 PM~19474294-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good Trend bro'...Happy New Years.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 01:59 PM~19474469
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 02:05 PM~19474507
> *That deserves a round of applause..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..... thats funny !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 10:42 PM~19441265
> *THANX FELLAS !
> Finally got around to finishing "Blue Kush"...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little engine bay detail left but thats about it, thanx for lookin' in homies !
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice work as always T. and by the way the 66 is sick


----------



## Linc

the 66 is 1 of the sexiest 66's ive seen!! fantastic work!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!  





Next .....................











For sale by this weekend I'm thinkin' !


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 06:29 PM~19492409
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hno: :run: :drama:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 06:29 PM~19492409
> *:0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## machio

Dam Trend,u startin da year of right,caint wait to see what's comin for 2011...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....

It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .

If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this 
Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.


----------



## machio

Lack looks crazy Trend... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice job Man... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 11:02 PM~19144627
> *Afternoon Delight is finally done fellas. ( as done as it's gonna get anyway)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in fellas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni

CADDY LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 07:49 PM~19503203
> *Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trend kickin off da New Year wit a nice new project... :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 5 2011, 02:49 AM~19503203
> *Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## josh 78




----------



## Trendsetta 68

On the bench right now as I type gettin' ready for paint ..................... 





pinstripping by <span style=\'font-family:Brush455 BT\'>*Angel "Hands Solo" Cerino!*</span>



















This one will have few panels , if any at all. Just pinstriping and Gold Leafing. 
Maybe one Mural :dunno:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Hey bro, sent ya a pm awhile ago, are you still making these decals? I need a set for a Caddy... Lmk if anything, Gonz


----------



## Trendsetta 68

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *1 Anonymous* Users)
1 Members: Trendsetta 68



Ninjas ! Watch out !


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' forward to seeing the Tre in come candy!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 19 2011, 06:44 PM~19641589
> *Lookin' forward to seeing the '64 in some candy!!  :biggrin: *















:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 03:28 PM~19640939
> *On the bench right now as I type gettin' ready for paint .....................
> pinstripping by <span style=\'font-family:Brush455 BT\'>OG "Hands Solo" !</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will have few panels , if any at all. Just pinstriping and Gold Leafing.
> Maybe one Mural :dunno:
> 
> *


somethin simple and clean would be a shocker comin from you trend!! but do it up!! :biggrin: im callin you out on this one!!  keep it simple and clean, i know you will kill it either way!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 19 2011, 10:03 PM~19643465
> *somethin simple and clean would be a shocker comin from you trend!! but do it up!! :biggrin: im callin you out on this one!!   keep it simple and clean, i know you will kill it either way!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Its wierd not paneling it out but, I was looking
at some of the 1 to 1 lows, and the ones with
just pinstripping looked real good!

So Ima try myhand at that. I've already put 
the base color on it. Tomorrow I'll start the
pinstripping. If all goes well, the painting
should be done tomorrow.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good trend! another sweet ride coming out! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 11:05 PM~19644292
> *:biggrin:
> Its wierd not paneling it out but, I was looking
> at some of the 1 to 1 lows,  and the ones with
> just pinstripping looked real good!
> 
> So Ima try myhand at that. I've already put
> the base color on it. Tomorrow I'll start the
> pinstripping. If all goes well, the painting
> should be done tomorrow.
> 
> *


 :cheesy: sweet cant wait to see the outcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 19 2011, 11:19 PM~19644408
> *:cheesy:  sweet cant wait to see the outcome :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: I should have some updates tomorrow.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Project ............













Custom mixed Base color ................











*VERY* subtle masking for the fades ...............











Sprayed the Teal Pearl fades .............











Here it is awaiting the darker teal pinstripe outline around the fades and other 
areas .............











Next after the pinstripes will be a subtle teal flaked panel and then the Gold variegated leafing. The clearcoat will have some 
pearl mixed in with it for the final touch.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn bro, I wish I had an 1/8th of your talent for painting. I absolutely love seeing the way you paint up a model. Just amazing. Simply amazing. I will be keeping an eye on this, just like all of your other models. 

I swear, You got the game on LOCKDOWN!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 05:18 PM~19651240
> *Damn bro, I wish I had an 1/8th of your talent for painting. I absolutely love seeing the way you paint up a model. Just amazing. Simply amazing. I will be keeping an eye on this, just like all of your other models.
> 
> I swear, You got the game on LOCKDOWN!!
> *



That means alot bro, your words are too kind. Thanx !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: MAN YOUR A KILLER WITH THESE PAINT JOBS...ILL BE WATCHIN THIS FOR SURE!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 06:20 PM~19651774
> *:0  :wow:  MAN YOUR A KILLER WITH THESE PAINT JOBS...ILL BE WATCHIN THIS FOR SURE!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Fam.
I should have some updates tomorrow on the '64 .


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 20 2011, 04:56 PM~19651041
> *Project ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom mixed Base color ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY subtle masking for the fades ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed the Teal Pearl fades .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is awaiting the darker teal pinstripe outline around the fades and other
> areas .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next after the pinstripes will be a subtle teal flaked panel and then the Gold variegated leafing. The clearcoat will have some
> pearl mixed in with it for the final touch.
> *


looks like ur off to a good start Trend bro'...cant wait to c how dis one turns out. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 17 2011, 03:41 PM~19621904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas.





Small update ......................


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 21 2011, 10:19 PM~19662955
> *Thanx fellas.
> Small update ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No decals on this? This is all taping and paint right?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 21 2011, 08:19 PM~19662955
> *Thanx fellas.
> Small update ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 10:33 PM~19663623
> *No decals on this? This is all taping and paint right?
> *



Yep, all pullin' tape then sprayin' colors.

All done at The Aztec House of Paints today.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 21 2011, 07:19 PM~19662955
> *Thanx fellas.
> Small update ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Once again Trend you killin' the game dogg. Keep doing your thing, bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 21 2011, 07:19 PM~19662955
> *Thanx fellas.
> Small update ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


64 is lookn' good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Much thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!! 







Here's another small update ....... added the side leafing designs and
the leafing designs to the hood .................


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 17 2011, 04:41 PM~19621904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats one badass 59 homie. Damn good work on it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Dang, this thread is always inspirational bro!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 06:38 PM~19666786
> *Much thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's another small update ....... added the side leafing designs and
> the leafing designs to the hood .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE T. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 22 2011, 12:50 PM~19666851
> *Thats one badass 59 homie.  Damn good work on it.
> *



Thanx bro! I need a '59 hardtop for a stable mate.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 11:29 PM~19670638
> *Thanx bro! I need a '59 hardtop for a stable mate.
> 
> *


I THINK I GOT ONE..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 22 2011, 11:32 PM~19670664
> *I THINK I GOT ONE..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 01:38 PM~19666786
> *Much thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's another small update ....... added the side leafing designs and
> the leafing designs to the hood .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Just pops right off the page :wow: Nice work T.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats fuckin bad ass!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jan 22 2011, 03:08 PM~19667565-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, this thread is always inspirational bro!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Jan 22 2011, 03:14 PM~19667589
> *NICE T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx fellas !





Here's the start of the interior.......
I'm updating the interior with 2007 Camaro guts.
Haven't decided on which dash to use yet . :dunno:


















































and now , a rough mock-up .............










*Still lots to do for the interior. Final color will be a real light creamy tan
leather look with medium Teal inserts and some sparingly used woodgrain.

I'm machining out an aluminum steering column and adding a photo-
etched steering wheel that will be combined with a wood grain gripper.*


----------



## kykustoms

that interior looks good sofar im suprized the console length fits so well


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 23 2011, 12:06 PM~19673179
> *that interior looks good sofar im suprized the console length fits so well
> *


Thanx bro, yeah it shocked me too . 

I thought the console would be REAL short. :dunno:
It still will need some attention . But the kool thing
about it is, I'll use the new style Camaro's Gauge
pod in the console for the Impalas' guages . :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: Trendsetta 68












.....................







.....................


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 07:38 PM~19666786
> *Much thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's another small update ....... added the side leafing designs and
> the leafing designs to the hood .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is gonna be sick ,im sure.. :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 05:49 PM~19503203
> *Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*this caddy is looking clean what kind of glue do you use for the decals* :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Jan 23 2011, 06:44 PM~19676109-->
> 
> 
> 
> That is gonna be sick ,im sure.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dink_@Jan 23 2011, 09:27 PM~19677481
> *this caddy is looking clean what kind of glue do you use for the decals :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro, the decal paper has it's own type of adhesive on it.


----------



## [email protected]

lookin real good tone!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Thanx fellas !
> Here's the start of the interior.......
> I'm updating the interior with 2007 Camaro guts.
> Haven't decided on which dash to use yet . :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet interior.. i do alotof this custom interior shit with different kits an i know what a bitch it is ..this is looking great. cant wait to see it all finished up.. what ever happend to that caddy you was going to sell?


----------



## laredo85

> Thanx fellas !
> Here's the start of the interior.......
> I'm updating the interior with 2007 Camaro guts.
> Haven't decided on which dash to use yet . :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet interior.. i do alotof this custom interior shit with different kits an i know what a bitch it is ..this is looking great. cant wait to see it all finished up.. what ever happend to that caddy you was going to sell?
Click to expand...


----------



## laredo85

^^^^x2^^^^^


----------



## dig_derange

that Impala is gonna be CLEAN.. great idea on the interior.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 24 2011, 10:03 AM~19680997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet interior.. i do alotof this custom interior shit with different kits an i know what a bitch it is ..this is looking great. cant wait to see it all finished up.. what ever happend to that caddy you was going to sell?
> *


I'm still waitin' on the Kandy blue paint to get here. They takin' their time on shippin' it out to me ! :angry:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 03:28 PM~19640939
> *On the bench right now as I type gettin' ready for paint .....................
> pinstripping by <span style=\'font-family:Brush455 BT\'>OG "Hands Solo" !</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will have few panels , if any at all. Just pinstriping and Gold Leafing.
> Maybe one Mural :dunno:
> 
> *


damn homie your builds are looking clean much props trend! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 18 2011, 01:41 AM~19621904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## machio

US Mint looking wicked Trend...bad ass interior....


----------



## LowandBeyond

always top notch work in here....


----------



## chris hicks

What's up trend? that caddy looking tight bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im working on mine right now im glad you posted how to put ummmmm! i was kinda confusse but i got it now bro!!!!! cant wait to see the out come on the caddy bro!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Jan 24 2011, 01:16 PM~19682327-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 01:25 PM~19682404
> *US Mint looking wicked Trend...bad ass interior....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2011, 05:20 PM~19684329
> *always top notch work in here....
> *


'preciate homie !


----------



## sneekyg909

PM SENT


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Wats new homie any more cars finished :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

KEEP DOING YOUR THING TREND.YO THREAD GIVES ME A LOT OF INSPIRATION. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin+Feb 4 2011, 11:56 AM~19786614-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wats new homie any more cars finished :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothin yet, the '66 will be done soon.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@Feb 4 2011, 12:28 PM~19786858
> *KEEP DOING YOUR THING TREND.YO THREAD GIVES ME A LOT OF INSPIRATION. :biggrin:
> *


 thanx bro, and same to you homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.

The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.

*PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.* 

Sale ends Monday at midnight.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

THATS KILLER :0 I NEED THIS FOR MY L.I.L. COLLECTION...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 04:03 PM~19859396
> *She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the  Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.
> 
> The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.
> 
> PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.
> 
> Sale ends Monday at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn trend that lac is wiked much props on the paint job you got down! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

New project while I wait on other stuff to finish the other wips............












































Lime Pearls , 2010 Chevy Camaro Synergy Green Pearl, and kandy green.

Tape fades, gold leafing, and some fingerprinting.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 05:03 PM~19859396
> *She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the  Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.
> 
> The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.
> 
> PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.
> 
> Sale ends Monday at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALWAYS SICK WORK IN HERE


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 04:03 PM~19859396
> *She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the  Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.
> 
> The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.
> 
> PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.
> 
> Sale ends Monday at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 pm sent trend


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 08:47 PM~19860617
> *
> 2010 Chevy Camaro Synergy Green Pearl
> 
> *


is that the one I have seen that looks like its candy?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 04:03 PM~19859396
> *She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the  Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.
> 
> The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.
> 
> PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.
> 
> Sale ends Monday at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 completely outstanding.. 
And Green eyed Lady is a cool song..and a great name..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 14 2011, 01:03 AM~19859396
> *She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the  Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.
> 
> The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.
> 
> PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.
> 
> Sale ends Monday at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 08:47 PM~19860617
> *New project while I wait on other stuff to finish the other wips............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lime Pearls , 2010 Chevy Camaro Synergy Green Pearl, and kandy green.
> 
> Tape fades, gold leafing, and some fingerprinting.
> 
> *





Can`t wait see this painted i know it going to be sick as always


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 06:47 PM~19860617
> *New project while I wait on other stuff to finish the other wips............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lime Pearls , 2010 Chevy Camaro Synergy Green Pearl, and kandy green.
> 
> Tape fades, gold leafing, and some fingerprinting.
> 
> *


caint waite to see this 1 painted its ganna be sick like the rest


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN THAT LAC IS GONNA BE THE SHIT


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 05:03 PM~19859396
> *She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the  Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.
> 
> The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.
> 
> PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.
> 
> Sale ends Monday at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet build Trend


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that Lac is sweet! Wish I had the cheddar, or Id scoop that up...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, preciate it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got a little progress done to the '70 ............

Started on correcting the trunk for a convertible Impala.
Just added a .030 piece of styrene over the concaved area
of the trunk and used Pro Weld to glue it in. 
I also added a piece of strip styrene around the opening
of the convertible top to simulate the snap strip for the boot.


























I outlined where the new trunk lid opnening will be with 
a marker and next I'll scribe it in and start cutting the 
trunk open.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 14 2011, 03:47 AM~19864656
> *is that the one I have seen that looks like its candy?
> *


Yep I love that green. My wife likes that green so much
she wants one of those new camaro's now. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

:drama: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx bro !

Here's the color scheme for Green Eyed Lady, in color ...........












For some reason, I can't wait to paint it. :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 14 2011, 09:47 PM~19870939
> *Thanx bro !
> 
> Here's the color scheme for Green Eyed Lady, in color ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I can't wait to paint it. :dunno:
> *


save that paint for me...lol.... i sent you a 73 an the 75 front clip you wanted today.


----------



## machio

O snapp,Trend at it again,fix in to roll up,kick back and watch this one...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: still got the roof from the 70?


----------



## 8-Ball

damn you tony u kno you could call a homie when u thinkin of puttin a lac up for sale whoever got it has a nice car. his builds are way better looking in person. and i cant wait to add one of his builds to my collection. and cant wait to see that 70 vert homie. hope u get it done by the circle city show or even the hoosier model car club show. im goin to ipms hope to see u there with some of these bada** builds.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 15 2011, 11:16 AM~19874820
> *damn you tony u kno you could call a homie when u thinkin of puttin a lac up for sale whoever got it has a nice car. his builds are way better looking in person. and i cant wait to add one of his builds to my collection. and cant wait to see that 70 vert homie. hope u get it done by the circle city show or even the hoosier model car club show. im goin to ipms hope to see u there with some of these bada** builds.
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Just flipped thru your topic really sick work you got there Trend.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 14 2011, 08:18 PM~19870639
> *Got a little progress done to the '70 ............
> 
> Started on correcting the trunk for a convertible Impala.
> Just added a .030 piece of styrene over the concaved area
> of the trunk and used Pro Weld to glue it in.
> I also added a piece of strip styrene around the opening
> of the convertible top to simulate the snap strip for the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I outlined where the new trunk lid opnening will be with
> a marker and next I'll scribe it in and start cutting the
> trunk open.
> 
> *


nice! I never realized there was a difference. I like the idea of moving the trunk line back too. that line would be way too thin. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 06:03 PM~19859396
> *She's for sale homies ......... Silver flake base with 1 off "Rob Vanderslice" type of Franklin Ink custom decals under the  Kandy Cobalt blue tinted intercoat clear. Then HOK final clear.
> 
> The body, hood, trunk, chassis, and engine bay are painted.
> 
> PM me serious offers if interested. Best offer takes her.
> 
> Sale ends Monday at midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Caddy lookin good Trend bro'... :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 14 2011, 09:18 PM~19870639
> *Got a little progress done to the '70 ............
> 
> Started on correcting the trunk for a convertible Impala.
> Just added a .030 piece of styrene over the concaved area
> of the trunk and used Pro Weld to glue it in.
> I also added a piece of strip styrene around the opening
> of the convertible top to simulate the snap strip for the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I outlined where the new trunk lid opnening will be with
> a marker and next I'll scribe it in and start cutting the
> trunk open.
> 
> *


I'M DOING THE SAME THING. JUST HAVEN' DECIDED WHAT COLORS AND FRANKLIN INK TO USE. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Feb 15 2011, 09:00 AM~19874042-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: still got the roof from the 70?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's goin' on a '67 Imp...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 11:16 AM~19874820
> *damn you tony u kno you could call a homie when u thinkin of puttin a lac up for sale whoever got it has a nice car. his builds are way better looking in person. and i cant wait to add one of his builds to my collection. and cant wait to see that 70 vert homie. hope u get it done by the circle city show or even the hoosier model car club show. im goin to ipms hope to see u there with some of these bada** builds.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koo, I hope to see you at the IPMS show homie ! Wait till you see the next Caddy ... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Feb 15 2011, 01:07 PM~19875486
> *Just flipped thru your topic really sick work you got there Trend.
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## sandcast

I am planning to build a 1970 Impala convert too. I was wondering if you were planning to use the convert boot or top from the 1965 Revell/Monogram Impala?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Feb 16 2011, 08:16 PM~19887198
> *I am planning to build a 1970 Impala convert too. I was wondering if you were planning to use the convert boot or top from the 1965 Revell/Monogram Impala?
> *



I think I might try to make my own boot. Good idea on the uptop though !
Good luck on your '70 build bro ! Keep us posted.


----------



## DEUCES76

the 65 impala uptop will work thats what pancho used on his 70 rag


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2011, 09:29 PM~19887778
> *the 65 impala uptop will work thats what pancho used on his 70 rag
> *


Kool, thanx bro.


----------



## hocknberry

what up big T?! where's your thread for the decals you sell? i tryed usin the search but it isn't workin?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 16 2011, 09:53 PM~19888044
> *what up big T?! where's your thread for the decals you sell? i tryed usin the search but it isn't workin?!
> *


I think it's on page 7.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 06:35 PM~19886883
> *
> Koo, I hope to see you at the IPMS show homie ! Wait till you see the next Caddy ...  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 see now i have to try to find more of the caddy kits. or i will have to treat one of my old ones like a stripper and strip it down


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some work put in on the '70..............

Finally got the trunk opened and hinged ...












Here I made some scratchbuilt skirts ..............











Added some minor touches to the engine bay area ...........
Latch base and radiator surround ...........
and a smoothed fire wall to put a mural on .........


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 20 2011, 12:30 PM~19915578
> *Got some work put in on the '70..............
> 
> Finally got the trunk opened and hinged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I made some scratchbuilt skirts ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some minor touches to the engine bay area ...........
> Latch base and radiator surround ...........
> and a smoothed fire wall to put a mural on .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro... :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

HELL yeah!!!


----------



## darkside customs

nice work bro...


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 20 2011, 10:30 AM~19915578
> *Got some work put in on the '70..............
> 
> Finally got the trunk opened and hinged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I made some scratchbuilt skirts ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some minor touches to the engine bay area ...........
> Latch base and radiator surround ...........
> and a smoothed fire wall to put a mural on .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Projects lookn' good Trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas...........


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 20 2011, 07:13 PM~19915837
> *Projects lookn' good Trend
> *


X-2


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 20 2011, 12:30 PM~19915578
> *Got some work put in on the '70..............
> 
> Finally got the trunk opened and hinged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I made some scratchbuilt skirts ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some minor touches to the engine bay area ...........
> Latch base and radiator surround ...........
> and a smoothed fire wall to put a mural on .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its lookin bad ass Trend bro'...very nice scratch buildin. cant wait to c more... :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Feb 20 2011, 01:53 PM~19916120-->
> 
> 
> 
> X-2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dfwr83_@Feb 20 2011, 02:40 PM~19916471
> *its lookin bad ass Trend bro'...very nice scratch buildin. cant wait to c more... :wow:
> *







Thanx homies, preciate it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 20 2011, 10:30 AM~19915578
> *Got some work put in on the '70..............
> 
> Finally got the trunk opened and hinged ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I made some scratchbuilt skirts ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some minor touches to the engine bay area ...........
> Latch base and radiator surround ...........
> and a smoothed fire wall to put a mural on .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick lookin' keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

scratch built goodies lookin good trend! i took your advice for the 61 wagon and im scratchin up on the guts right now!


----------



## caprice on dz

in the center of the trunk did you cut it out or fill it in with plastic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe+Feb 20 2011, 09:41 PM~19918906-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick lookin' keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:39 PM~19919368
> *scratch built goodies lookin good trend! i took your advice for the 61 wagon and im scratchin up on the guts right now!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koo ! keep us posted homie , I know it'll turn out killa !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@Feb 21 2011, 05:21 AM~19921752
> *in the center of the trunk did you cut it out or fill it in with plastic
> *


One big piece fit to the contour, then liquid glue (Ambroid) it in place.
Then a few hours later I go back and draw in a line of where I want 
the lip to be, then cut with my dremel.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Small progress on "US Mint" .........
I added a fingerprint panel to the roof and some pistriping to the hood.

Still deciding what next for the trunk ..... more than likely it will be some
sort of pinstripe design . :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2011, 10:06 PM~19927539
> *Small progress on "US Mint" .........
> I added a fingerprint panel to the roof and some pistriping to the hood.
> 
> Still deciding what next for the trunk ..... more than likely it will be some
> sort of pinstripe design . :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that is looking sweet!! :cheesy:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2011, 10:06 PM~19927539
> *Small progress on "US Mint" .........
> I added a fingerprint panel to the roof and some pistriping to the hood.
> 
> Still deciding what next for the trunk ..... more than likely it will be some
> sort of pinstripe design . :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good Trend bro'... :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro!!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2011, 08:06 PM~19927539
> *Small progress on "US Mint" .........
> I added a fingerprint panel to the roof and some pistriping to the hood.
> 
> Still deciding what next for the trunk ..... more than likely it will be some
> sort of pinstripe design . :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hellasick trend


----------



## dig_derange

mint is dope man. really loving what you're doing with that 70 too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 22 2011, 12:45 AM~19929621
> *mint is dope man. really loving what you're doing with that 70 too.
> *


Thanx bro , really appreciate it .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some paint on "Green Eyed Lady"



























































































Somebody thought that my fingerprinting was a decal ... :nono: all masking homie :biggrin:























































Thanx for lookin' in homies.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thats killer..like how you show'd the step by step too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 01:37 PM~19972308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats killer..like how you show'd  the step by step too.
> *


Thanx bro ! Any Questions just get at me.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 11:26 AM~19972214
> *Got some paint on "Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody thought that my fingerprinting was a decal ... :nono: all masking homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> *


 Let me be the first to say? THANKS FOR POSTIN. :biggrin: It all looks great homie.. I am trippin off of US mint.. 

forgive me for this,, but you know I grew up on rock music? for a minute i thought
this chick was in the back of a green 70 impala vert? but it turned out to be a 68
cadi.. :biggrin: it still has a bad base line..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx bro ! Yeah that baseline is real NICE!
 



US Mint is gettin chrome draws for it , so it'll be awhile before I can finish it.


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

swet vid hydro ....ive never seen it.. she smokin too! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

looks good tony


----------



## darkside customs

Real nice Tony


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Feb 27 2011, 02:40 PM~19972696-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good tony
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Feb 27 2011, 02:43 PM~19972710
> *Real nice Tony
> *



Thanx a bunch fellas! Hopin' to get 'er done and to clear by Wednesday.


----------



## soloist

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS HOTDAMN! VERY SIK!


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2011, 04:26 AM~19972214
> *Got some paint on "Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody thought that my fingerprinting was a decal ... :nono: all masking homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:
You are certainly the master when it comes to layin the tape bro,amazing


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## modelsbyroni

DAMN


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2011, 05:05 PM~19974470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by soloist+Feb 27 2011, 07:28 PM~19974242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS HOTDAMN! VERY SIK!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanx bro!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Damaged_@Feb 27 2011, 07:40 PM~19974318
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> You are certainly the master when it comes to layin the tape bro,amazing
> *


Thanx Fam!


----------



## dfwr83

c u workin hard over dere Trend bro'...looks really good bro'. :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 11:26 AM~19972214
> *Got some paint on "Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody thought that my fingerprinting was a decal ... :nono: all masking homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> *


Looks clean, well done!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

lookin sick trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Feb 28 2011, 03:15 AM~19978110-->
> 
> 
> 
> c u workin hard over dere Trend bro'...looks really good bro'.  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 01:15 PM~19980059
> *Looks clean, well done!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hopper4lyfe_@Feb 28 2011, 01:18 PM~19980077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin sick trend
> *



Much thanx fellas !!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

Green Eyed Lady is coming out great! fingerprinting thing you doing is pretty intense. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cool video find there Hydro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Badass tape work trend. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 28 2011, 02:40 AM~19974318
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> You are certainly the master when it comes to layin the tape bro,amazing
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx for all of the kind words fellas !


*<span style=\'font-family:Algerian\'>"Thee Impala Line-Up"*</span>

This is where I'm at so far ...............


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2011, 07:31 PM~20000975
> *Thanx for all of the kind words fellas !
> <span style=\'font-family:Algerian\'>"Thee Impala Line-Up"</span>
> 
> This is where I'm at so far ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good trend i always admire your work big homie when i grow up i want to paint like u lol  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

killer line up bro.. :wow: i dont rememebr the 64 .dont matter anyways you got the sickest impala line up ive seen yet!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice roll call Trend, now thats how you represent, great line up homie!! :0


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2011, 09:31 PM~20000975
> *Thanx for all of the kind words fellas !
> <span style=\'font-family:Algerian\'>"Thee Impala Line-Up"</span>
> 
> This is where I'm at so far ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin awesome bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 2 2011, 07:51 PM~20001179
> *nice roll call Trend, now thats how you represent, great line up homie!! :0
> *


x2!! now you just gotta fill in them year gaps!! better crack on a 58 1st! that'll be the easiest to get out of your missing list! :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

very clean rides homie!


----------



## LoLife4Life

damn your a monster got all the shit i wanna build keep them coming! uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

YOU'RE A MADMAN!!!!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO TREND.IMPALAS ARE OFF THE CHAIN.


----------



## 8-Ball

trend im calling bullshit i know for a fact you have more then that cause you brought more then that to the hcma show :biggrin: plus i been counting like the count lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Sweet line Up


----------



## dfwr83

always lookin good up n here Trend bro'...sweet Impala line up. :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

damn.. that lineup is INSANE dude. Love every single one of em. :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Main,best line up I've. Seen,u holding it down strong Trend,much Respect..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2011, 09:31 PM~20000975
> *Thanx for all of the kind words fellas !
> <span style=\'font-family:Algerian\'>"Thee Impala Line-Up"</span>
> 
> This is where I'm at so far ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LINE UP FAM!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2011, 04:31 AM~20000975
> *Thanx for all of the kind words fellas !
> <span style=\'font-family:Algerian\'>"Thee Impala Line-Up"</span>
> 
> This is where I'm at so far ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN..


----------



## Hydrohype

Trend shuttin them down... fo sho.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Super thanx to all of the homies comments, thanx fellas. Homies without LIL , I probably would've stopped buildin low's a few years ago. But when i found it and 
seen all of you hoimes postin up ,I was just amazed at all of the lows!
So thanx to all of LIL for gettin me back in the game !!!!!!!





> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20001261
> *x2!! now you just gotta fill in them year gaps!! better crack on a 58 1st! that'll be the easiest to get out of your missing list! :biggrin:
> *


Yep, '58 is commin soon plus the '72 - '74. The '68 will be in my opinion "the best of the best" because I just LOVE '68s! The only one that I don't have yet is the '69.
But it can wait till I get these others completed. 



> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 3 2011, 10:21 AM~20005521
> *trend im calling bullshit i know for a fact you have more then that cause you brought more then that to the hcma show :biggrin: plus i been counting like the count lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'ma see you at the IPMS my homie ! And that chick better not ask ME to taste that BBQ again either !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

thats some bad ass paint work trend.....I'm really digging the "Afternoon delight" 63....homie got skills... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Mar 3 2011, 07:03 PM~20009000
> *thats some bad ass paint work trend.....I'm really digging the "Afternoon delight" 63....homie got skills... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro, it's one of my favorites as well. But I think for
some reason I like the '61 "Summer Breeze".


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's what "US Mint's" Grill will resemble ....................


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2011, 11:54 PM~20010921
> *Here's what "US Mint's" Grill will resemble ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2011, 01:54 PM~20010921
> *Here's what "US Mint's" Grill will resemble ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got the Green Variegated leafing done and added some custom
pinstripe designs to the sides, rear quarters, and hood. The 
trunk has the "dash" mark paint details added as well. Next it's 
back to the Aztec House of Paints to get cleared.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2011, 09:45 PM~20017643
> *Got the Green Variegated leafing done and added some custom
> pinstripe designs to the sides, rear quarters, and hood. The
> trunk has the "dash" mark paint details added as well. Next it's
> back to the Aztec House of Paints to get cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i have it...lol....j/k but this is just amazing work love it!!! pinstipes are a sweet touch.. great work trend :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good trend :thumbsup: 
Is that all paint on the 70?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 4 2011, 09:54 PM~20017704
> *Builds are lookin good trend :thumbsup:
> Is that all paint on the 70?
> *


yep all paint ! except for the REAL thin pinstripes designs on the hood and by the door handle.




For future reference, ALL of my builds are painted ... except where noted ...


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2011, 10:54 PM~20010921
> *Here's what "US Mint's" Grill will resemble ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know how it comes out T, I wanted to that style on my Hollywood Player 76 ghouse but couldn't come up with the right ideas to make it work


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2011, 09:45 PM~20017643
> *Got the Green Variegated leafing done and added some custom
> pinstripe designs to the sides, rear quarters, and hood. The
> trunk has the "dash" mark paint details added as well. Next it's
> back to the Aztec House of Paints to get cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin really clean Trend bro'... :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2011, 09:08 AM~20020705
> *let me know how it comes out T, I wanted to that style on my Hollywood Player 76 ghouse but couldn't come up with the right ideas to make it work
> *


Koo, if I get it figured out I'll show pics bro .


----------



## Scur-rape-init

If they had a drooling icon on here, that would be my face for this build T! Nice work bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm takin' notes homie!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2011, 07:01 PM~20017752
> *yep all paint ! except for the REAL thin pinstripes designs on the hood and by the door handle.
> For future reference, ALL of my builds are painted ... except where noted ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice work I was just wondering since use them sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Mar 5 2011, 02:39 PM~20022167-->
> 
> 
> 
> If they had a drooling icon on here, that would be my face for this build T! Nice work bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: , thanx homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 06:03 PM~20023111
> *I'm takin' notes homie!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's koo bro ! I been watchin in on your thread for tips ! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Mar 5 2011, 08:15 PM~20023757
> * nice work I was just wondering since use them sometimes :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

big T kills it agin!! body looks sick bro!! cant wai to see the finished product!! BTW what are your latest decals bro?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 6 2011, 01:12 AM~20025478
> *big T kills it agin!! body looks sick bro!! cant wai to see the finished product!! BTW what are your latest decals bro?!
> *



Thanx bro ! A few people been askin' , so I guess

I'ma make about six new sets!  


Any request for Specific Line decals ?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2011, 08:45 PM~20017643
> *Got the Green Variegated leafing done and added some custom
> pinstripe designs to the sides, rear quarters, and hood. The
> trunk has the "dash" mark paint details added as well. Next it's
> back to the Aztec House of Paints to get cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin it trend!!


----------



## sandcast

I cant wait to see the green 70 ragtop finished. Really nice so far. R U going to use the amt frame or something else?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Mar 6 2011, 11:09 AM~20026851-->
> 
> 
> 
> lovin it trend!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sandcast_@Mar 6 2011, 11:43 AM~20027006
> *I cant wait to see the green 70 ragtop finished. Really nice so far. R U going to use the amt frame or something else?
> *



Thanx fellas !



I made some custom decals for under the hood , trunk , and firewall.
The faces with eyes were for the tops of the rear quarters, but I've
had a change of mind ... :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 12:09 PM~20026851
> *lovin it trend!!
> *


x100


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 6 2011, 07:00 PM~20029402
> *Thanx fellas !
> I made some custom decals for under the hood , trunk , and firewall.
> The faces with eyes were for the tops of the rear quarters, but I've
> had a change of mind ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those pink, orange, blue, etc patterns!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms+Mar 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20030040-->
> 
> 
> 
> x100
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Mar 6 2011, 09:57 PM~20030663
> *I like those pink, orange, blue, etc patterns!
> *


Koo, the are for the Revell Cadillac . $15 Free shipping.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i want a set of your decals so bad!!! :fool2:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 08:45 PM~20038075
> *i want a set of your decals so bad!!! :fool2:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pay-pal ready !


----------



## tunzafun

Koo, the are for the Revell Cadillac . $15 Free shipping.
[/quote]
Can u make some for the Revell 66?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Koo, the are for the Revell Cadillac . $15 Free shipping.


Can u make some for the Revell 66? 
[/quote]

Here's the "Franklin Ink" thread, there's a few sets here for the Revell '66.

[email protected]</span>


Thanx to all who have made purchases ! Sincerely , Trendsetta


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Speaking of '66 Imp' .............. 

Here's the final mock up pics of "Cold Shoulder".

Franklin Ink decal patterns over a silver flaked base. 
Then I applied a Teal flake over that followed by a 
Kandy Teal tinted clear. Got a little touch up to do,
and foil work but it's almost done.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 8 2011, 06:25 PM~20044435
> *Speaking of '66 Imp' ..............
> 
> Here's the final mock up pics of "Cold Shoulder".
> 
> Franklin Ink decal patterns over a silver flaked base.
> Then I applied a Teal flake over that followed by a
> Kandy Teal tinted clear. Got a little touch up to do,
> and foil work but it's almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show stopper!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

damn homie your thread is off the hook great work :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 9 2011, 01:25 AM~20044435
> *Speaking of '66 Imp' ..............
> 
> Here's the final mock up pics of "Cold Shoulder".
> 
> Franklin Ink decal patterns over a silver flaked base.
> Then I applied a Teal flake over that followed by a
> Kandy Teal tinted clear. Got a little touch up to do,
> and foil work but it's almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Mar 8 2011, 06:44 PM~20044569-->
> 
> 
> 
> show stopper!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx fam !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONY [email protected] 8 2011, 07:21 PM~20044850
> *damn homie your thread is off the hook great work :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preciate it bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Mar 8 2011, 07:49 PM~20045096
> *Beautiful  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 8 2011, 06:25 PM~20044435
> *Speaking of '66 Imp' ..............
> 
> Here's the final mock up pics of "Cold Shoulder".
> 
> Franklin Ink decal patterns over a silver flaked base.
> Then I applied a Teal flake over that followed by a
> Kandy Teal tinted clear. Got a little touch up to do,
> and foil work but it's almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats beautiful bro! And thanks for the info on the decals. Ill be makin a purchase soon


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 8 2011, 06:25 PM~20044435
> *Speaking of '66 Imp' ..............
> 
> Here's the final mock up pics of "Cold Shoulder".
> 
> Franklin Ink decal patterns over a silver flaked base.
> Then I applied a Teal flake over that followed by a
> Kandy Teal tinted clear. Got a little touch up to do,
> and foil work but it's almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trend at it again...another sweet build bro'. :wow: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

2 Members: Trendsetta 68, hocknberry



:wave: what up Fam !!!!!!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 8 2011, 07:25 PM~20044435
> *Speaking of '66 Imp' ..............
> 
> Here's the final mock up pics of "Cold Shoulder".
> 
> Franklin Ink decal patterns over a silver flaked base.
> Then I applied a Teal flake over that followed by a
> Kandy Teal tinted clear. Got a little touch up to do,
> and foil work but it's almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


!
nice...very nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 8 2011, 11:06 PM~20046835
> *!
> nice...very nice
> *



Super thanx homie !


----------



## warsr67

> Can u make some for the Revell 66?


Here's the "Franklin Ink" thread, there's a few sets here for the Revell '66.

[email protected]</span>
Thanx to all who have made purchases ! Sincerely , Trendsetta 
[/quote]
TREND YOU HAVE SOME GREAT LOOKING WORK GOING ON HERE. NEED TO GET SOME OF THESE. JUST NEED A PAY PAL ACCOUNT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Here's the "Franklin Ink" thread, there's a few sets here for the Revell '66.
> 
> [email protected]</span>
> Thanx to all who have made purchases ! Sincerely , Trendsetta


TREND YOU HAVE SOME GREAT LOOKING WORK GOING ON HERE. NEED TO GET SOME OF THESE. JUST NEED A PAY PAL ACCOUNT.
[/quote]

Thanx bro! They'll be here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

First coats of clear and some out door shots of the '70 vert .................




































Next I'ma wet sand then ad one wet coat of some HOK clear then finish.


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good trend missed u at the show homie.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2011, 04:10 PM~20075818
> *First coats of clear and some out door shots of the '70 vert .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'ma wet sand then ad one wet coat of some HOK clear then finish.
> 
> *


nice work..


----------



## machio

Sick as paint job Trend... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 12 2011, 05:26 PM~20076213
> *looks good trend missed u at the show homie.
> *


Homie i wish I could've made it, but today was my sons championship game in Basketball at Thatchers Park. 

He lost and was poutin' all evenin' !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2011, 02:10 PM~20075818
> *First coats of clear and some out door shots of the '70 vert .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'ma wet sand then ad one wet coat of some HOK clear then finish.
> 
> *


damn that looks bad ass bro nice job! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2011, 04:10 PM~20075818
> *First coats of clear and some out door shots of the '70 vert .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'ma wet sand then ad one wet coat of some HOK clear then finish.
> 
> *


always lookin good Trend bro'... :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

that paint looks hot Trend


----------



## Hydrohype

the 70 is mighty fine.. we all really need some skirts for them 70's 
and your 66 is so bad it hurts.... really vicious work man..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Mar 13 2011, 11:12 AM~20080241-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that looks bad ass bro nice job! :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:05 PM~20080881
> *always lookin good Trend bro'... :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Mar 13 2011, 01:46 PM~20081115
> *that paint looks hot Trend
> *



Thanx a bunch fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really appreciate it !


----------



## darkside customs

That bitch is bad bro!!


----------



## kykustoms

looks sick i love all the green


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 13 2011, 03:43 PM~20081697-->
> 
> 
> 
> the 70 is mighty fine.. we all really need some skirts for them 70's
> and your 66 is so bad it hurts.... really vicious work man..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 14 2011, 02:15 PM~20088442
> *That bitch is bad bro!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Mar 14 2011, 03:03 PM~20088703
> *looks sick i love all the green
> *



Thanx a bunch fellas !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ...................

<span style=\'font-family:Bodoni MT\'>*"News @ 11"*</span>










already painted, pinstriped, leafed, and patterned. Next is the interior.
pics of car later this week.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 19 2011, 07:59 PM~20131782
> *Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ...................
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Bodoni MT\'>"News @ 11"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already painted, pinstriped, leafed, and patterned. Next is the interior.
> pics of car later this week.
> 
> *



WHAT A TEASE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 19 2011, 09:59 PM~20131782
> *Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ...................
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Bodoni MT\'>"News @ 11"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already painted, pinstriped, leafed, and patterned. Next is the interior.
> pics of car later this week.
> 
> *


dang bro thats just dirty u do us like that. thats like meeting a chick at the club and she say she gonna give u some never or next time she see u their lol


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2011, 04:59 AM~20131782
> *Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ...................
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Bodoni MT\'>"News @ 11"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already painted, pinstriped, leafed, and patterned. Next is the interior.
> pics of car later this week.
> 
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

70 LOOKS REAL GOOD TONE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas ! 

New painter hired today ! The Legendary Kerwin "The Paint Magician" Price has joined O.G. Pito Vega and Angel "Hands Solo" Mendez at The Aztec House of Paints ! He will bring his legendary status as well as a great attitude to the House ! He will team up and do the Monte Carlo Collection that will be coming this summer!





















I'm board ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2011, 04:13 PM~20135216
> *Thanx fellas !
> 
> New painter hired today ! The Legendary Kerwin "The Paint Magician" Price has joined O.G. Pito Vega and Angel "Hands Solo" Mendez at The Aztec House of Paints ! He will bring his legendary status as well as a great attitude to the House ! He will team up and do the Monte Carlo Collection that will be coming this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm board !  :biggrin:
> *



FO' REAL :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+Mar 19 2011, 11:27 PM~20131990-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT A TEASE!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 11:57 PM~20132179
> *dang bro thats just dirty u do us like that. thats like meeting a chick at the club and she say she gonna give u some never or next time she see u their lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Mar 20 2011, 04:44 AM~20133072
> *
> *


  





Thanx homies!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Small update......... started fabin' in the trunk layout and 
makin an updated interior................








































the boxes at the rear of the trunk floor will be risers for the amps ......


----------



## modelsbyroni

YOU WORKIN' IT OUT. LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' NICE!!!


----------



## owenart714

insane fab work bro. keep it up!


----------



## darkside customs

Badass Tony!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 02:46 PM~20143842
> *Small update......... started fabin' in the trunk layout and
> makin an updated interior................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boxes at the rear of the trunk floor will be risers for the amps ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is turnning out to b 1 fine ranfla


----------



## kykustoms

damn nice fab work looks sick


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 01:46 PM~20143842
> *Small update......... started fabin' in the trunk layout and
> makin an updated interior................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boxes at the rear of the trunk floor will be risers for the amps ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GO HEAD WITH UR BAD SELF BRO.... GET DOWN!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Mar 21 2011, 04:50 PM~20143869-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WORKIN' IT OUT. LOOKS GREAT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 05:05 PM~20143974
> *Lookin' NICE!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-owenart714_@Mar 21 2011, 05:21 PM~20144076
> *insane fab work bro. keep it up!
> *



Big thanx fellas !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 Lookin killa bro, as always.


----------



## RaiderPride

Looking very nice. Can't wait to see the interior done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Mar 26 2011, 02:45 PM~20186211-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0    Lookin killa bro, as always.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RaiderPride_@Mar 26 2011, 08:13 PM~20188218
> *Looking very nice. Can't wait to see the interior done.
> *


Thanx for the words fellas ! Much appreciated !


----------



## hocknberry

for the trunk jamb....you use 1 full piece of styrene and cut out the middle?! i need to finish my 70 up....i used 3 diff. strips for the back and sides, but was unsure for the front (bumper) side?! yours looks spot on! so since my 2 year old killed that body, i had to start over with a new body, but havnt jambed the trunk yet!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 10:58 PM~20189276
> *for the trunk jamb....you use 1 full piece of styrene and cut out the middle?! i need to finish my 70 up....i used 3 diff. strips for the back and sides, but was unsure for the front (bumper) side?! yours looks spot on! so since my 2 year old killed that body, i had to start over with a new body, but havnt jambed the trunk yet!
> *



Yep, one full piece then cut away what you dont need. I use Ambroid Pro Weld
glue to put it in. Real clean look v.s. other glues. JM.02 :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 21 2011, 07:27 PM~20145066
> *GO HEAD WITH UR BAD SELF BRO.... GET DOWN!!
> *



:biggrin: Thanx bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Old pics ..............


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 26 2011, 09:00 PM~20189294
> *Yep, one full piece then  cut away what you dont need. I use Ambroid Pro Weld
> glue to put it in. Real clean look v.s. other glues. JM.02 :dunno:
> *


what do you do to bend the styrene with the angle of the trunk on the bumper side?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 02:46 PM~20143842
> *Small update......... started fabin' in the trunk layout and
> makin an updated interior................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boxes at the rear of the trunk floor will be risers for the amps ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats coming along tight bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 02:46 PM~20143842
> *Small update......... started fabin' in the trunk layout and
> makin an updated interior................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boxes at the rear of the trunk floor will be risers for the amps ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Interior is lookn' good Trend. I don't know about red and white with cany green exterior. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18025065
> *My next long term project.
> 
> I've been wanting  '77 Lincoln for along time. So I figured I might as well scratch build one.
> 
> I used scaled blueprints from online and transferred them into a design program then printed them out and used them for templates to cut out my styrene pieces.
> 
> As we all know, the model Company's will never make one, so we're left to do what we can do about it. :biggrin:
> 
> Armondo did a hell of of job with his and he has inspired me to build one myself.
> 
> This will not be complete for awhile, but I will have progress pics every now and then.
> The name of this will be "EF What U Heard" when completed. I'm shootin' for the NNL east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first roughing in with styrene pic..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: SEEN THIS IN OHIO! WERE YOU THIER??????? :biggrin:


----------



## machio

SICK!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Mar 27 2011, 11:02 PM~20197176-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats coming along tight bro! :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:12 PM~20197292
> *Interior is lookn' good Trend. I don't know about red and white with cany green exterior. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.1/[email protected] 28 2011, 01:15 PM~20200943
> *:biggrin: SEEN THIS IN OHIO! WERE YOU THIER???????  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I hope I'll make my deadline though ! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Mar 28 2011, 01:22 PM~20200982
> *SICK!
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 27 2011, 06:26 PM~20195439
> *Old pics ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 GREAT FOUR...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 06:26 PM~20203268
> *GREAT FOUR...
> *


Thanx bro ! 

I'm doing one to replace it though for my '58 - '76 Impala/Caprice Collection.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2011, 10:18 PM~20205430
> *Thanx bro !
> 
> I'm doing one to replace it though for my '58 - '76 Impala/Caprice  Collection.
> 
> 
> *


why what happend to it?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

did you get to see my 1/16th scale impala at the show? we will be thier this year too bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 11:03 PM~20205926
> *why what happend to it?
> *


I still have it, but I'm hopingg that "US Mint" will turn out 
a little better than "Hollywood Swinging" did. I wasn't
happy with the hoods hinge work on it either.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

always top notch work up in here keep up the great work trend! :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Mar 29 2011, 08:28 AM~20208089-->
> 
> 
> 
> always top notch work up in here keep up the great work trend!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LoLife4Life_@Mar 29 2011, 04:04 PM~20211113
> *uffin:
> *


Thanx fellas!  

Updates are coming soon.
I'm trying to finish up a SECRET project right now. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 29 2011, 08:24 AM~20208070
> *I still have it, but I'm hopingg that "US Mint" will turn out
> a little better than "Hollywood Swinging" did. I wasn't
> happy with the hoods hinge work on it either.
> 
> *


ill take it off your hands


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 11:55 AM~20247705
> *ill take it off your hands
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 03:46 PM~20143842
> *Small update......... started fabin' in the trunk layout and
> makin an updated interior................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boxes at the rear of the trunk floor will be risers for the amps ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO TREND,TOP NOTCH AS ALWAYS SIR.KEEP EM COMMIN.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:29 AM~20272430
> *YO TREND,TOP NOTCH AS ALWAYS SIR.KEEP EM COMMIN.
> *


Thanx homie ! 





Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 03:53 PM~20274483
> *Thanx homie !
> Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 01:53 PM~20274483
> *Thanx homie !
> Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 03:53 PM~20274483
> *Thanx homie !
> Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 02:53 PM~20274483
> *Thanx homie !
> Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 6 2011, 04:29 PM~20275072
> *double  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 

That girl in the pink bra is ALL mine tonight !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 12:53 PM~20274483
> *Thanx homie !
> Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i already know its gonna be a tight build you got mad skills trend! :wow: :drama:


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 02:53 PM~20274483
> *Thanx homie !
> Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The hottie on the left.... :fool2: xhowever many times I can till my junk hurts lmao


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 12:53 PM~20274483
> *Thanx homie !
> Coming soon from the Aztec House of Paints ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the 
clear to give the base green a little gold flop.










































Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines 
to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
so it can flow into the interior better. 

Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

badass work trend :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 01:06 PM~20298513
> *badass work trend  :wow:
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo

One of the sickest 70 Impala's Ive ever seen....


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 01:00 PM~20298495
> *Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the
> clear to give the base green a little gold flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines
> to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
> so it can flow into the interior better.  :0
> 
> Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
> the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> 
> *


Looking good trend almost there.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 01:00 PM~20298495
> *Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the
> clear to give the base green a little gold flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines
> to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
> so it can flow into the interior better.
> 
> Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
> the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> 
> *


hey bro what kind of gold foil is that cuz it dont look like BMF???


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 04:00 PM~20298495
> *Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the
> clear to give the base green a little gold flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines
> to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
> so it can flow into the interior better.
> 
> Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
> the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> 
> *


dats off da hook Trend bro'...very nice paint job... :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20299853
> *One of the sickest 70 Impala's Ive ever seen....
> *


Definitely!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 9 2011, 04:06 PM~20298513-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass work trend  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 04:37 PM~20298624
> *X2  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20299853
> *One of the sickest 70 Impala's Ive ever seen....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preciate it !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2011, 09:20 PM~20299922
> *Looking good trend almost there.
> *


I just hope it gets there without any goof ups ... :biggrin: 
Thanx bro !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 04:00 PM~20298495
> *Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the
> clear to give the base green a little gold flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines
> to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
> so it can flow into the interior better.
> 
> Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
> the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> 
> *


NOW YOU KNOW GREEN IS MY COLOR!!! :biggrin: NICE WERK FAM!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+Apr 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20300428-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro what kind of gold foil is that cuz it dont look like BMF???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: It's Variegated Green Leafing (gold leafing with green tint and other colors).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 10:48 PM~20300485
> *dats off da hook Trend bro'...very nice paint job... :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Apr 9 2011, 10:53 PM~20300524
> *Definitely!!!
> *


Preciate it bro !


----------



## machio

Dam homie, U knocken out nutin but TOP NOTCH WORK...


----------



## kykustoms

it never fails im always amazed by your paintwork


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 02:00 PM~20298495
> *Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the
> clear to give the base green a little gold flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines
> to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
> so it can flow into the interior better.
> 
> Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
> the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> 
> *


damn trend that bitch is looking clean homie bad ass work! :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 05:00 PM~20298495
> *Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the
> clear to give the base green a little gold flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines
> to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
> so it can flow into the interior better.
> 
> Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
> the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> 
> *





this is tooo sick tone! 

and can you show us how you did the hinges on this? they look real close and the ones i did are alil bigger, and you can tell when the trunk is open


----------



## BiggC

:0 Damn this bitch is killer!!


----------



## darkside customs

X2

Very nice Tony!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Apr 10 2011, 09:32 AM~20302728-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW YOU KNOW GREEN IS MY COLOR!!! :biggrin:  NICE WERK FAM!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Fam !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 01:18 AM~20308405
> *Dam homie, U knocken out nutin but TOP NOTCH WORK...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 09:46 AM~20309713
> *it never fails im always amazed by your paintwork
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preciate it homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pina's LRM [email protected] 11 2011, 09:58 AM~20309807
> *damn trend that bitch is looking clean homie bad ass work! :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same to you bro, you got some mad skills !
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 11 2011, 10:03 AM~20309848
> *this is tooo sick tone!
> 
> and can you show us how you did the hinges on this? they look real close and the ones i did are alil bigger, and you can tell when the trunk is open
> *


Thanx prez ! I'm going to take some step by step on hinges later this week.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam *Jeral !* He gave the front end to me for the swap .

I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:


----------



## machio

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 11 2011, 12:25 PM~20310780-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  Damn this bitch is killer!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 12:27 PM~20310793
> *X2
> Very nice Tony!!
> *




Thanx fellas !


----------



## [email protected]

why wasnt that front clip casted lol! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 04:51 PM~20330425
> *why wasnt that front clip casted lol! :wow:
> *


you know what J, I sware I thought about that after it was glued in ! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

I'ma see if Kevin @ Missing Link or Jeff @ Time Machine Resin would
cast the body.

But still it's easier and would've been cheaper to cast that front end ! :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 06:11 PM~20330568
> *you what J, I sware I thought about that after it was glued in !  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> I'ma see if Kevin @ Missing Link or Jeff @ Time Machine Resin would
> cast the body.
> 
> But still it's easier and would've been cheaper to cast that front end !  :angry:
> *





i think twin did that front end back in the day, and it wasnt that bad!


woulda been nice, but oh well......... its starting to make a nice project :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 08:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brownie Points: DOPE. Love the concept man


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 01:51 PM~20330425
> *why wasnt that front clip casted lol! :wow:
> *


it was :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good homie and yea those 75 front ends are nice i have one in front of me now. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 13 2011, 06:02 PM~20331053
> *looking good homie and yea those 75 front ends are nice i have one in front of me now. :biggrin:
> *



cast it ! :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

make it a rag 





> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 07:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 07:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i'm lookin forward to this, and dont listen to dum dum, dont make it a rag!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

your a clown they dont make 76 rag only 75 so make it a rag yall always talking about my car look real my car look real show me he got some nice cars kill you rich


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 08:37 PM~20332473
> *make it a rag
> *


I actually had thought about making it into a vert, but then
I decidded not to. I'm gettin' lazy and didn't want to do all
of the body work.

Then again, I'm also thinking about getting the doors 
swingin' too ........ :dunno:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 09:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another one on da way ay Trend bro'...ima keep my eye on dis one. cant wait to c more... :wow: :drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 09:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 11:37 PM~20333696
> *I actually had thought about making it into a vert, but then
> I decidded not to. I'm gettin' lazy and didn't want to do all
> of the body work.
> 
> Then again, I'm also thinking about getting the doors
> swingin' too ........ :dunno:
> 
> *




do that scheeeit! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 02:00 PM~20298495
> *Finally got around to gettin' the trunk layout and interior painted and final assy started on Green Eyed Lady ................. I added some gold dry pearl to the
> clear to give the base green a little gold flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add the Amps and Hydro's with some hardlines
> to the trunk area. The dash is getting painted like the hood
> so it can flow into the interior better.
> 
> Still needs foil and some photo-etched items tehn I'll finish
> the engine and final assy. Thanx for lookin' in homies.
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 07:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink: thats my combo right there!! love this..this is gonna be bad!! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 07:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This will be kool. Don't see many cars done in shades of brown.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 06:00 AM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's gonna be sick bro!! I would to get my hands on that front clip and start me a 75


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 04:00 PM~20327197
> *Man I gotta stop lookin' at the 1:1 lows on this site ! Now I done got the itch for a new build! Don't know when it'll be started but here's the start on the tranformation from a '76 to a '75 thanx to the Fam Jeral ! He gave the front end to me for the swap .
> 
> I already got the colors picked out - HOK Zenith Gold Base, HOK Kandy Rootbeer, Brown Pearl, Golden Brown Pearl, and Confetti Gold and Brown Flakes. Gold turned Leafing Designs and some pinstripes. (95% all paint for anyone wondering) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang missed it ,sick..


----------



## rollindeep408

nice work


----------



## MARINATE

75 IS GOONA LOOK GOOD WITH THOSE COLORS ON IT!  :biggrin:


----------



## machio

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man I gotta than all of the homies for the kind words !

Also thank yaw for all of the inspiration from this site
and all of the threads ! 

REAL TALK !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got a little progress goin' ........... Started messin' with the trunk.
Got it hinged and the support lip in and also got the lid molded in.




















































Next up will be the trunks layout audio/video and hydro set up.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm trend another smooth ride you have their and my favorite glasshouse!! keep them pics coming homie. :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice work homie!! (as always!!!)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 19 2011, 01:17 PM~20374092
> *Nice work homie!! (as always!!!)
> *


X2.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1+Apr 19 2011, 02:06 AM~20370795-->
> 
> 
> 
> damm trend another smooth ride you have their and my favorite glasshouse!! keep them pics coming homie. :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Apr 19 2011, 03:17 PM~20374092
> *Nice work homie!! (as always!!!)
> *


Much thanx fellas ! Real talk!  








Started laying out the trunks fabbed in panels. I'm going for a 3D layered look. 
Still gotta get the set-up figured out .......... :dunno:




























this is just a sort of mock up of the lay out .........


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 03:28 PM~20374187
> *Much thanx fellas ! Real talk!
> Started laying out the trunks fabbed in panels. I'm going for a 3D layered look.
> Still gotta get the set-up figured out .......... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a sort of mock up of the lay out .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass Trend bro'... :wow: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 02:28 PM~20374187
> *Much thanx fellas ! Real talk!
> Started laying out the trunks fabbed in panels. I'm going for a 3D layered look.
> Still gotta get the set-up figured out .......... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a sort of mock up of the lay out .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry

thats grrrrrreat! :biggrin: looks good already T!


----------



## gseeds

nice work bro, cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies really preciate it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's a little something I made today effin around ................

A little funny and it's a preview of the build................

Finished pics a soon as the sun shows it's face, but in the meantime
this is where its at ......................


----------



## RaiderPride

:drama: :inout:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 22 2011, 08:56 PM~20398600
> *Here's a little something I made today effin around ................
> 
> A little funny and it's a preview of the build................
> 
> Finished pics a soon as the sun shows it's face, but in the meantime
> this is where its at ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick tone, your a mad man with that tape!

and that blond broad dancin killed me every time she popped up :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice video bro.... Love the way her titties jiggle every so often... Killer song too...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 22 2011, 10:44 PM~20399586
> *:drama:  :inout:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

lovin the car wats next :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

YO TREND,KEEP DOING YO THANG HOMIE.I CANT GET ENOUGH OF YOUR RIDES ON HERE.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2011, 02:56 AM~20398600
> *Here's a little something I made today effin around ................
> 
> A little funny and it's a preview of the build................
> 
> Finished pics a soon as the sun shows it's face, but in the meantime
> this is where its at ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats Sick T .. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

always some bad ass work up in here homie :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20399637-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats sick tone, your a mad man with that tape!
> 
> and that blond broad dancin killed me every time she popped up  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 22 2011, 11:55 PM~20400129
> *Nice video bro.... Love the way her titties jiggle every so often... Killer song too...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trikejustclownin_@Apr 23 2011, 07:52 PM~20404391
> * lovin the car wats next  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro, next is a '75 Caprice called " Brownie Points"  



> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Apr 24 2011, 09:35 AM~20407429-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO TREND,KEEP DOING YO THANG HOMIE.I CANT GET ENOUGH OF YOUR RIDES ON HERE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 09:39 AM~20407447
> *Thats Sick T .. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx fam!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pina's LRM replica_@Apr 25 2011, 01:03 PM~20415321
> *always some bad ass work up in here homie :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro !!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

I always loved that song.. that was a fun video.. the 70 is really outstanding..
great job as always...T.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 22 2011, 05:56 PM~20398600
> *Here's a little something I made today effin around ................
> 
> A little funny and it's a preview of the build................
> 
> Finished pics a soon as the sun shows it's face, but in the meantime
> this is where its at ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AMAZING WORK :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 25 2011, 06:56 PM~20417474-->
> 
> 
> 
> I always loved that song..  that was a fun video.. the 70 is really outstanding..
> great job as always...T.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro ! Yeah, that song brings me back to those good ol' 70's!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 25 2011, 07:32 PM~20417729
> *AMAZING WORK :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> *


Thanx homie, preciate it !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Added some detail to the engine bay to help bring it to life . :biggrin: 





















It's off to start the paint process tomorrow @ the Aztec House of Paints !
here's the color scheme for it ...................


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always great work.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 25 2011, 09:37 PM~20420080
> *Added some detail to the engine bay to help bring it to life .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's off to start the paint process tomorrow @ the Aztec House of Paints !
> here's the color scheme for it ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caint waite to see it painted


----------



## machio

:drama: :drama:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 25 2011, 11:43 PM~20420121
> *Always great work.
> *


x2


----------



## richphotos

good shit, the caprice is gonna look real good in them colors


----------



## [email protected]

that caorice is gonna be hot ! :wow: nice work under the hood bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !






*Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.*














































































Thanx for looking fellas ...........


----------



## richphotos

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn man that is nice.


----------



## drnitrus

SWEEEET!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:wow: YOUZA BAD DUDE AN THATS A MEAN BITCH! :cheesy: 
SICK ASS WOK BRO LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

That came out sweet Tone!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 08:43 PM~20426637
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaamn man that is nice.
> *


 :biggrin: ... Thanx Fam !


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## IceMan555

Damn bro. Killer!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean build trend! great job homie. :0


----------



## DEUCES76

sick work trend always top notch work


----------



## owenart714

sick lowrider machine you got there friend! good job :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 06:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *


Nice, nice, NICE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Apr 26 2011, 09:00 PM~20426836-->
> 
> 
> 
> SWEEEET!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 26 2011, 09:44 PM~20427232
> *:wow: YOUZA  BAD DUDE AN THATS A MEAN BITCH! :cheesy:
> SICK ASS WOK BRO LOVE IT!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Fam !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 26 2011, 09:45 PM~20427235
> *That came out sweet Tone!
> *


Preciate it bro !


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 07:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *


DANG THATS NICE.I REALLY LIKE GREEN LOW LOWS.THIS RIDE IS GANGSTA.IM DIGGIN IT.


----------



## pancho1969

70 came out great trend :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 27 2011, 03:33 AM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *



WOOOW :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## bugs-one

Once again Trend delivers a masterpiece. As always amazing work, bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

Green Eyed Lady is DOPE!!! 

Especially diggin the interior on this one man!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Sweet Trend.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that 70 is bad as fuck! what front seats r those?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Apr 26 2011, 10:33 PM~20427747-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMBO !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 10:35 PM~20427770
> *Damn bro.  Killer!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20427965
> *super clean build trend! great job homie. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 10:54 PM~20427986
> *sick work trend always top notch work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preciate it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 04:42 AM~20429741
> *sick lowrider machine you got there friend! good job :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx fam !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Apr 27 2011, 04:49 AM~20429749
> *Nice, nice, NICE!
> *


Kool bro !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 08:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Apr 27 2011, 08:58 AM~20430304-->
> 
> 
> 
> DANG THATS NICE.I REALLY LIKE GREEN LOW LOWS.THIS RIDE IS GANGSTA.IM DIGGIN IT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 09:12 AM~20430352
> *70 came out great trend :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 10:27 AM~20430778
> *WOOOW  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bugs-one_@Apr 27 2011, 11:08 AM~20431043
> *Once again Trend delivers a masterpiece. As always amazing work, bro.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Thanx for the kind words fellas, really appreciate it !!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 Green eyed lady is one sexy bitch. :0


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 06:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *


godamn thats sick ass hell :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

THAT 70 IS GANGSTA AND THA INTERIOR AND THE REAR MURAL ARE BAD ASS :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

That build is Gangster


----------



## 8-Ball

hey trend please tell me you bringing green eyed lady to the show next week.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Apr 27 2011, 12:18 PM~20431510-->
> 
> 
> 
> Green Eyed Lady is DOPE!!!
> Especially diggin the interior on this one man!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 01:48 PM~20432067
> *Looking Sweet Trend.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Apr 27 2011, 01:51 PM~20432089
> *that 70 is bad as fuck! what front seats r those?
> *


Thanx fellas,


Pink86, I think they are from an Acura or Honda Tuner kit.
Thanx 8, Yep I'll be at the show homie ! Remember it's a new location.


----------



## 408models

damn bro, came out sik :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Apr 27 2011, 04:03 PM~20432905-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 08:46 PM~20434797
> *:0 Green eyed lady is one sexy bitch.  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 08:49 PM~20434820
> *GOOD LORD thats sick ass hell  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 09:07 PM~20435018
> *THAT 70 IS GANGSTA AND THA INTERIOR AND THE REAR MURAL ARE BAD ASS :wow: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RaiderPride_@Apr 28 2011, 12:41 AM~20437110
> *That build is Gangster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i know the location are you in the competition? and can we get a lowrider class


----------



## hocknberry

nice T!!! pics of the undies by chance?! :happysad:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 08:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *



Omg this fawking sick bro i`m drooling over this one


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 28 2011, 04:43 PM~20441352-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn bro, came out sik :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:18 PM~20442828
> *yea i know the location are you in the competition? and can we get a lowrider class
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, members can't enter the contest ........ :angry: ...
> Yes, lowrider class ! ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:44 PM~20443025
> *nice T!!! pics of the undies by chance?! :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get 'em.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EVIL C_@Apr 28 2011, 09:11 PM~20443259
> *Omg this fawking sick bro i`m drooling over this one
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 05:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *


CAME OUT SICK TREND! :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 27 2011, 04:33 AM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 05:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *




Always super tight, clean work bro. Freakin incredible build rite here Trend!!! BEAUTIFUL!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!  






Put some work in on the '75 conversion.............
Pulled some tape and laid down some patterns...........
More hours of taping and maskin' left ....... :uh:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 30 2011, 06:41 PM~20455950
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!
> Put some work in on the '75 conversion.............
> Pulled some tape and laid down some patterns...........
> More hours of taping and maskin' left ....... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookn' good Trend. I'll be going crazy soon doing some pattern lay outs too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 30 2011, 11:41 PM~20456881
> *Lookn' good Trend. I'll be going crazy soon doing some pattern lay outs too.
> *


 Thanx bro ! Can't wait to see what you got up your sleeve !


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 30 2011, 08:41 PM~20455950
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!
> Put some work in on the '75 conversion.............
> Pulled some tape and laid down some patterns...........
> More hours of taping and maskin' left ....... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think that I am going to finally have to try my hand at this panel thing. Your paint jobs on your builds alway look very even and per portioned to the body. They really show of the body lines of the car. You may have to give me a tip or two at the show.


----------



## bugs-one

Damn, Trend you always killing it with those paint skills, bro. Much props, homie.


----------



## hocknberry

WHERE'S THOSE UNDIE'S PICS OF THE 70?! :twak: :buttkick: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## brantstevens

Looks sick trend! Cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 12:24 AM~20457238
> *I think that I am going to finally have to try my hand at this panel thing.  Your paint jobs on your builds alway look very even and per portioned to the body.  They really show of the body lines of the car.  You may have to give me a tip or two at the show.
> *


Thanx bro, I got you Fam, we'll have to chat.


----------



## dfwr83

builds r off da hook as always Trend bro'... :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 27 2011, 02:33 AM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *


 :wow: :wow: This seven is sick.........pure ..ART ......T im diggen this build   also i like the start on the g house


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas ! 



Started on *"Brownie Points"* interior ..................
Scratchbuilt door panels, console, and rear seat covers.............
Brown leather with brown carpeting, and seat inserts will be the same.........


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 30 2011, 09:41 PM~20455950
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!
> Put some work in on the '75 conversion.............
> Pulled some tape and laid down some patterns...........
> More hours of taping and maskin' left ....... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im liking it !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 30 2011, 08:41 PM~20455950
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!
> Put some work in on the '75 conversion.............
> Pulled some tape and laid down some patterns...........
> More hours of taping and maskin' left ....... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my my,,,,oh hell yeah... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2011, 07:20 PM~20477863
> *Thanx fellas !
> Started on "Brownie Points" interior ..................
> Scratchbuilt door panels, console, and rear seat covers.............
> Brown leather with brown carpeting, and seat inserts will be the same.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick! i love custom scratch built interiors... great job,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2011, 08:20 PM~20477863
> *Thanx fellas !
> Started on "Brownie Points" interior ..................
> Scratchbuilt door panels, console, and rear seat covers.............
> Brown leather with brown carpeting, and seat inserts will be the same.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, where did you pick up the ultra thin leather?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds+May 3 2011, 07:26 PM~20477901-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im liking it !!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20477926
> *oh my my,,,,oh hell yeah... :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanx fam !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@May 3 2011, 10:42 PM~20479834
> *looks good, where did you pick up the ultra thin leather?
> *


Thanx Fam ....... it's from the Scrapbook place here in town.
It's $1.29 for a 12 X 12 sheet. I've only seen the brown so
far.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 4 2011, 01:20 AM~20477863
> *Thanx fellas !
> Started on "Brownie Points" interior ..................
> Scratchbuilt door panels, console, and rear seat covers.............
> Brown leather with brown carpeting, and seat inserts will be the same.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good so far like the door panels


----------



## dig_derange

Brownie Points is off to a great start Trend. diggin that interior :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Great work as alway!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 06:33 PM~20426564
> *Thanx Fam , appreciate the words fellas !
> Here's "Green Eyed Lady", the sun finally showed it's face so I can take some pics.
> Custom paint, interior, center console with power windows insert and some leafing along with some pinstripes.
> Custom painted dash top to match the hoods patterns, interior door panels to match the shape of the painted panel on the body. Roadster door handles, mirror on doors,turn signal lever with gear shift arm, Acura front seats, and a custom soft convertible boot.
> Chrome door handles from a '66 wagon, chrome side view mirror from a '69 Camaro. Smoothed fire wall with green eyes mural and tape fades, fender well tape fades, scratch built Optima battery wired, window washer bottle from parts box, plumbed and wired 454 engine block, custom photo-etched grill insert, scratch built aluminum and brass hydro tank, scratch built Kicker amps, battery covers for the batteries in the trunk, trunk mural, Chrome '70 Monte carlo front suspension, and a Felix front plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking fellas ...........
> *






faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawk :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: im speachless , man that 70m is cleeeeeeeean im digging that alot  





























































































i want it :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78+May 4 2011, 03:26 PM~20484112-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good so far like the door panels
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 03:44 PM~20484231
> *Brownie Points is off to a great start Trend.  diggin that interior  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drnitrus_@May 4 2011, 10:37 PM~20486946
> *Great work as always!
> *


thanx homie !


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bad ass work trend builds are off da hook!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 6 2011, 06:25 AM~20496212
> *bad ass work trend builds are off da hook!! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+May 5 2011, 07:31 PM~20492952-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Fam !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pina's LRM [email protected] 6 2011, 08:25 AM~20496212
> *bad ass work trend builds are off da hook!! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hopper4lyfe_@May 6 2011, 08:49 AM~20496280
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: thanx bro !


----------



## caprice on dz

hott damn trend hit 100 pages :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

It was nice to see you today and congrats on the big news!!!!! :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 7 2011, 07:25 PM~20504444
> *It was nice to see you today and congrats on the big news!!!!!  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro, good seeing and talkin to you Fam !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## machio

Wus up Trend ,ju   st bumpin this gangsta as tread.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: always goin down up in here...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+May 7 2011, 09:13 PM~20504868-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@May 9 2011, 09:11 AM~20512992
> *Wus up Trend ,ju    st bumpin this gangsta as tread.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: always goin down up in here...
> *


Thanx bro, preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP FOOL.I NEED A PAINT JOB FROM YOU IN MY COLLECTION.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 09:25 AM~20528710
> *WHAT UP FOOL.I NEED A PAINT JOB FROM YOU IN MY COLLECTION.
> *


What you got in mind bro?


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 11 2011, 12:43 PM~20530117
> *What you got in mind bro?
> *


IMPALA SINCE YOU'RE THE MASTER OF THEM PATTERNS WITH THEM.ANYTHING REALLY. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Get at me, the Aztek House of Paints is about to complete two paint jobs tomorrow.
Jerals '72 Chevy, and my Brownie Points '75.

So the booth will be availible in a few days.  

I'll put O.G. Pito vega on it and let Hands Solo stripe it ... :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 08:25 AM~20528710
> *WHAT UP FOOL.I NEED A PAINT JOB FROM YOU IN MY COLLECTION.
> *


x muthafuckin 2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 12 2011, 11:48 AM~20537275
> *x muthafuckin 2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 07:25 AM~20528710
> *WHAT UP FOOL.I NEED A PAINT JOB FROM YOU IN MY COLLECTION.
> *


x :thumbsup: :thumbsup: homie wat tingo said


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 13 2011, 11:37 PM~20549442
> *x :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  homie wat tingo said
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"Brownie Points" is just about ready ............










Did some turned gold leafing to it and added the custom made side murals ....



Two more coats of over all clear, then its ready for final assembly.
Right now it has one coat of inter coat clear to allow me to do some
finishing touches over the designs. 
With any luck it should be completed by next weekend. :x:


----------



## josh 78

> "Brownie Points" is just about ready ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some turned gold leafing to it and added the custom made side murals ....
> Two more coats of over all clear, then its ready for final assembly.
> Right now it has one coat of inter coat clear to allow me to do some
> finishing touches over the designs.
> With any luck it should be completed by next weekend. :x:
> 
> :wow:
> :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2011, 10:53 AM~20556766
> *"Brownie Points" is just about ready ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some turned gold leafing to it and added the custom made side murals ....
> Two more coats of over all clear, then its ready for final assembly.
> Right now it has one coat of inter coat clear to allow me to do some
> finishing touches over the designs.
> With any luck it should be completed by next weekend.  :x:
> 
> *


Im gonna come right out and say it..... 









































This has got to be the...............











































































best paint job yet from you bro!!!!! Sick ass work T!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2011, 01:53 PM~20556766
> *"Brownie Points" is just about ready ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some turned gold leafing to it and added the custom made side murals ....
> Two more coats of over all clear, then its ready for final assembly.
> Right now it has one coat of inter coat clear to allow me to do some
> finishing touches over the designs.
> With any luck it should be completed by next weekend.  :x:
> 
> *



Im starting to hate this topic. I feel partially retarded when I drool on myself after seeing these SWEET rides. Nice work Tony!


----------



## machio

Ooohh :0 ,,Nice..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 16 2011, 06:02 AM~20561171-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting to hate this topic. I feel partially retarded when I drool on myself after seeing these SWEET rides. Nice work Tony!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx homie !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@May 16 2011, 06:11 AM~20561186
> *Ooohh :0 ,,Nice..
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx bro !



( a few touch up's still to go......)
Got the clear on today, here's a few pics.................



























Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2011, 12:53 PM~20556766
> *"Brownie Points" is just about ready ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some turned gold leafing to it and added the custom made side murals ....
> Two more coats of over all clear, then its ready for final assembly.
> Right now it has one coat of inter coat clear to allow me to do some
> finishing touches over the designs.
> With any luck it should be completed by next weekend.  :x:
> 
> *


 :wow: wow..thats sweet bro.. :worship: :worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:

[/quote]
omg....thats insane.. :0 very nice. an the clip looks perfect too :cheesy:
love the water spots , fades, turned leaf, everything looks killer.. :machinegun:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 09:50 PM~20564021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:
> 
> *


omg....thats insane.. :0 very nice. an the clip looks perfect too :cheesy:
love the water spots , fades, turned leaf, everything looks killer.. :machinegun:


:wow: :wow: YEEEEEEEEES   


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2011, 10:53 AM~20556766
> *"Brownie Points" is just about ready ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some turned gold leafing to it and added the custom made side murals ....
> Two more coats of over all clear, then its ready for final assembly.
> Right now it has one coat of inter coat clear to allow me to do some
> finishing touches over the designs.
> With any luck it should be completed by next weekend.  :x:
> 
> *


that build looks sweet homie nice job! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :drama:


----------



## hocknberry

yet another killer paint job! cant wait to see it done!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2011, 08:30 PM~20566016
> *yet another killer paint job! cant wait to see it done!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Looks great. When you get done foiling the window trim and other trim, do you clear over the car again? I only ask because it's not done in the pics and you said that you'd be done tomorrow.

Another awesome creation. Great work.


----------



## MKD904

Looks great. When you get done foiling the window trim and other trim, do you clear over the car again? I only ask because it's not done in the pics and you said that you'd be done tomorrow.

Another awesome creation. Great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 16 2011, 08:48 PM~20566186
> *Looks great.  When you get done foiling the window trim and other trim, do you clear over the car again?  I only ask because it's not done in the pics and you said that you'd be done tomorrow.
> 
> Another awesome creation.  Great work
> *


Thanx bro ! 
I'll foil it tonight then clear over it. I do the foiling sometimes before and sometimes after, just depends.


----------



## bugs-one

Big Trend, you killing it up in here, brotha. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 16 2011, 03:50 PM~20564021-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *omg....thats insane.. :0 very nice. an the clip looks perfect too :cheesy:
> love the water spots , fades, turned leaf, everything looks killer..  :machinegun:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro ! Hey , I got a killa paint scheme in mind ! Get at me when you need another one sprayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by josh [email protected] 16 2011, 03:55 PM~20564057
> *omg....thats insane.. :0 very nice. an the clip looks perfect too :cheesy:
> love the water spots , fades, turned leaf, everything looks killer..  :machinegun:
> :wow:  :wow: YEEEEEEEEES
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pina's LRM replica_@May 16 2011, 04:17 PM~20564189
> *that build looks sweet homie nice job! :wow: :thumbsup:  :420:    :drama:
> *


Koo, thanx bro !


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 01:46 PM~20563991
> *Thanx homie !
> :biggrin:  Thanx bro !
> ( a few touch up's still to go......)
> Got the clear on today,  here's a few pics.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:
> 
> *


76 looks good Tony. You might want to check your water trap. Looks like you got some moisture in your air line. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 12:46 PM~20563991
> *Thanx homie !
> :biggrin:  Thanx bro !
> ( a few touch up's still to go......)
> Got the clear on today,  here's a few pics.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:
> 
> *


LOOKING NICE TRENDSETTA.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@May 17 2011, 03:56 AM~20566268
> *Big Trend, you killing it up in here, brotha. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 12:46 PM~20563991
> *Thanx homie !
> :biggrin:  Thanx bro !
> ( a few touch up's still to go......)
> Got the clear on today,  here's a few pics.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:
> 
> *


 :wow: ALL I CAN DO :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:


omg....thats insane.. :0 very nice. an the clip looks perfect too :cheesy:
love the water spots , fades, turned leaf, everything looks killer.. :machinegun:
[/quote]
x2 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale+May 16 2011, 11:15 PM~20567808-->
> 
> 
> 
> 76 looks good Tony. You might want to check your water trap. Looks like you got some moisture in your air line. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: I couldn't figure out what happened ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LATIN [email protected] 16 2011, 11:31 PM~20567906
> *LOOKING NICE TRENDSETTA.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@May 17 2011, 05:48 AM~20568995
> *X2
> *


 Preciate it fam !


----------



## richphotos

Damn bro, that looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Starting on this one tomorrow while I'm waiting on the '75 to dry.

It's the Revell '58 Impala .............


----------



## Tonioseven

unREAL!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos+May 18 2011, 11:23 PM~20582801-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn bro, that looks GREAT!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 11:34 PM~20582896
> *unREAL!!!
> *


Thanx fellas !!!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

exactly how do you do the waterspots?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 18 2011, 09:24 PM~20582804
> *Starting on this one tomorrow while I'm waiting on the '75 to dry.
> 
> It's the Revell '58 Impala .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 glasshouse is bad Trend.. what you know about that AWB? I use to lowride my
bike to them fools when I was in jr high..


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2011, 09:53 AM~20556766
> *"Brownie Points" is just about ready ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some turned gold leafing to it and added the custom made side murals ....
> Two more coats of over all clear, then its ready for final assembly.
> Right now it has one coat of inter coat clear to allow me to do some
> finishing touches over the designs.
> With any luck it should be completed by next weekend.  :x:
> 
> *


Brownie is looking nice TRENDSETTA.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+May 19 2011, 02:36 AM~20583764-->
> 
> 
> 
> exactly how do you do the waterspots?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE WATER SPOTS ARE DECALS, I DO THEM THIS WAY INORDER TO GET THEM TO LOOK RIGHT AND INSCALE .
> 
> PAINTING WATER SPOTS - MIST ON DISTILLED WATER, THEN SPRAY WHAT EVER YOU'DE LIKE PAINTWISE AT A LOW PSI AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE INORDER TO HIT JUST THE FRONT OF THE WATER SPOTS.
> NEXT , LET THEM EVAPORATE. THEN CLEAR OR KANDY OVER THEM. IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO PUT PATTERNS OVER THEM , THEN I'DE SUGGEST INTERCOAT CLEARING OVER THEM TO PROTECT THEM.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@May 19 2011, 03:17 AM~20583860
> *glasshouse is bad Trend..  what you know about that AWB? I use to lowride my
> bike to them fools when I was in jr high..
> *


 YOU KNOW I'M 'OL SCHOOL! :biggrin: I'M AS OLD AS DUST OVER HERE, PLUS AIN'T NOTHIN' LIKE THAT OL' FUNK ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 19 2011, 11:27 AM~20585250
> *Brownie is looking nice TRENDSETTA.
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## Zed

always some sick patterns here ! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 02:46 PM~20563991
> *Thanx homie !
> :biggrin:  Thanx bro !
> ( a few touch up's still to go......)
> Got the clear on today,  here's a few pics.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD AS ALWAYS TREND :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:


omg....thats insane.. :0 very nice. an the clip looks perfect too :cheesy:
love the water spots , fades, turned leaf, everything looks killer.. :machinegun:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> Interior should be completed tomorrow :x:


omg....thats insane.. :0 very nice. an the clip looks perfect too :cheesy:
love the water spots , fades, turned leaf, everything looks killer.. :machinegun:
[/quote]
nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG !!!!!!!!!! 2 months went by quick ! 

I finally got back to the bench this weekend.............

I had to strip the '73 and start all over. I kept the pink pearl base coat but I changed 
the pink formula for the custom mixed Pink Pearl called " Pink Quartz Pearl ".

Next I applied a new set of _*Franklin Ink *_specificly for the '73 Caprice body.
A few pinstripes will be added along with some silver leafing, then it'll get 
cleared.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!! 2 months went by quick !
> 
> I finally got back to the bench this weekend.............
> 
> I had to strip the '73 and start all over. I kept the pink pearl base coat but I changed
> the pink formula for the custom mixed Pink Pearl called " Pink Quartz Pearl ".
> 
> Next I applied a new set of Franklin Ink specificly for the '73 Caprice body.
> A few pinstripes will be added along with some silver leafing, then it'll get
> cleared.


now thats pretty in pink!! im not one for pink or purple too much..but thats nice right there!!


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> LOOKS GOOD AS ALWAYS TREND :biggrin:


X2 :thumbsup::worship::nicoderm::drama:



Trendsetta 68 said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!! 2 months went by quick !
> 
> I finally got back to the bench this weekend.............
> 
> I had to strip the '73 and start all over. I kept the pink pearl base coat but I changed
> the pink formula for the custom mixed Pink Pearl called " Pink Quartz Pearl ".
> 
> Next I applied a new set of Franklin Ink specificly for the '73 Caprice body.
> A few pinstripes will be added along with some silver leafing, then it'll get
> cleared.


73 is clean Trend bro'...really nice. cant wait to c more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## machio

Ye Buddy,you took it t a whole nother level with that glass house,NICE....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!! 2 months went by quick !
> 
> I finally got back to the bench this weekend.............
> 
> I had to strip the '73 and start all over. I kept the pink pearl base coat but I changed
> the pink formula for the custom mixed Pink Pearl called " Pink Quartz Pearl ".
> 
> Next I applied a new set of Franklin Ink specificly for the '73 Caprice body.
> A few pinstripes will be added along with some silver leafing, then it'll get
> cleared.


wuz good trend:wave: say that paint job is clean homie much props!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> now thats pretty in pink!! im not one for pink or purple too much..but thats nice right there!!


Thanx fam.


dfwr83 said:


> X2 :thumbsup::worship::nicoderm::drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 73 is clean Trend bro'...really nice. cant wait to c more.:thumbsup:


thanx homie !


Tonioseven said:


>


 


pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good trend:wave: say that paint job is clean homie much props!:thumbsup:


What up mane ! Thanx bro ! Wud up LUGK !


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!! 2 months went by quick !
> 
> I finally got back to the bench this weekend.............
> 
> I had to strip the '73 and start all over. I kept the pink pearl base coat but I changed
> the pink formula for the custom mixed Pink Pearl called " Pink Quartz Pearl ".
> 
> Next I applied a new set of Franklin Ink specificly for the '73 Caprice body.
> A few pinstripes will be added along with some silver leafing, then it'll get
> cleared.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Fam !


----------



## Lil Brandon

glasshouse is lookin real good homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

Inspiration for you


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> Inspiration for you


what the holy hell is that?! im diggin it, could have the actuall GP front clip....whats this clip from, i know it but cant think of the car......i notice the s10 tail lights.....i like it!!


----------



## Tonioseven

'81 LeMans


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Lil Brandon said:


> glasshouse is lookin real good homie!


Thanx homie , good seeing you at the show bro.


Hey Tonio, that Lemans Camino is NICE ! thanx for posting it !


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

lookin good tone


----------



## OFDatTX

That glasshouse is bad ass homie much props !


----------



## hocknberry

trend...didnt you post up some flake you bought at micheals or something? other then the metal speck spray, what are you using? im gettin ready to spray with my AB with my HOK i bought!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

modelsbyroni said:


> lookin good tone


thanx bro !



OFDatTX said:


> That glasshouse is bad ass homie much props !


Preciate it bro !



hocknberry said:


> trend...didnt you post up some flake you bought at micheals or something? other then the metal speck spray, what are you using? im gettin ready to spray with my AB with my HOK i bought!


I just did a minor spray with them so far ( I added some to intercoat clear ) then did a over all clear. Next time , I'll do a heavy flake job to a roof and some panels with it.
Good luck on using your AB bro !


----------



## hocknberry

ok cool! so where do i go to find it? what part of the store would it be in? by the glitter and craft stuff or scrapbook stuff?:dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> ok cool! so where do i go to find it? what part of the store would it be in? by the glitter and craft stuff or scrapbook stuff?:dunno:


I've seen it in both sections.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Trendsetta 68 said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!! 2 months went by quick !
> 
> I finally got back to the bench this weekend.............
> 
> I had to strip the '73 and start all over. I kept the pink pearl base coat but I changed
> the pink formula for the custom mixed Pink Pearl called " Pink Quartz Pearl ".
> 
> Next I applied a new set of _*Franklin Ink *_specificly for the '73 Caprice body.
> A few pinstripes will be added along with some silver leafing, then it'll get
> cleared.


:worship: :worship: :wow: Tony, that is awesome bro!! Just plain awesome!!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Scur-rape-init said:


> :worship: :worship: :wow: Tony, that is awesome bro!! Just plain awesome!!! :wow:


Thanx bro ! Much appreciated !:thumbsup: 

Now I just gotta get some time to finish this build !


----------



## Tonioseven

Badness up in here!! :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## fatcity209

Damn bro I went and looked at all your builds and nothin but fire bro that's real talk.:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Badness up in here!! :nicoderm::thumbsup:


Thanx bro !


fatcity209 said:


> Damn bro I went and looked at all your builds and nothin but fire bro that's real talk.:wow:


Preciate them words bro ! REAL TALK @ YOU.




Here's a pic where I'm about to add a silver leafing design .............









More progress this weekend I hope.


----------



## dfwr83

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx bro !
> 
> Preciate them words bro ! REAL TALK @ YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic where I'm about to add a silver leafing design .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More progress this weekend I hope.


dis is gonna b off da hook Trend bro'...cant wait to c dat leaf'n done up on it.


----------



## hocknberry

where do you get the silver leafing at Trend?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> where do you get the silver leafing at Trend?!


Here at a local store called Bates Art Store. You can also get it at Micheals and Hobby Lobby.
The Bates store has the real stuff that alot of painters and pinstripers use.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Here at a local store called Bates Art Store. You can also get it at Micheals and Hobby Lobby.
> The Bates store has the real stuff that alot of painters and pinstripers use.


??? dont think i have a bates here....sorry to bug.....:happysad: but where would it be at in hobby lobby? still scrapbook crap?! is it actually called "silver leafing" in the old lady hobby section?! LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

It's close to the scrapbooking section , more near glitter and stuff. Here where i'm at , it's on a isle with glitter, chalk, and styrofoam stuff.

You'll just have to get some excercise and walk the store ! LOL !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx bro !
> 
> Preciate them words bro ! REAL TALK @ YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic where I'm about to add a silver leafing design .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More progress this weekend I hope.


 thats gonna look tight with that leafin trend you gettin down with that one homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

pina's LRM replica said:


> thats gonna look tight with that leafin trend you gettin down with that one homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


Thanx bro ! I just completed both sides of the silver turned leafing but no pics yet, battery's were dead in the camera . :happysad:


----------



## LUXMAN

Sick wit it! Whats the deal with franklin ink? Decals or stencils or sumthin? Eitherway great werk!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Luxman, Franklin Ink are custom decals that I make for orders.




Oh YEA !!!!!!! Doin' the Happy Model Builders Dance !

Just got my chrome in for the '72 & '73 Imps Plus the chrome undies, frame, and engine
for project : "U.S. Mint" '64 Impala !










It feels like an early Christmas present !


----------



## OFDatTX

that chrome is bad ass who did It chrome tech?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!! 2 months went by quick !
> 
> I finally got back to the bench this weekend.............
> 
> I had to strip the '73 and start all over. I kept the pink pearl base coat but I changed
> the pink formula for the custom mixed Pink Pearl called " Pink Quartz Pearl ".
> 
> Next I applied a new set of _*Franklin Ink *_specificly for the '73 Caprice body.
> A few pinstripes will be added along with some silver leafing, then it'll get
> cleared.


WOW! HOW DID I MISS THIS...I NEED SOME OF THESE DECALS..LOL....THIS LOOK KILLER


----------



## Trendsetta 68

OFDatTX said:


> that chrome is bad ass who did It chrome tech?


Thanx bro, I got them done at The Little Motor Kar Company in Pennsylvania. They took exactly 3 weeks and for the whole parts tree including shipping was $30.



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> WOW! HOW DID I MISS THIS...I NEED SOME OF THESE DECALS..LOL....THIS LOOK KILLER


 Thanx Fam !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got *"Brownie Points"* trunk set up started ........ should be completed this weekend.


----------



## truscale

This is lookn' good Trend.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got *"Brownie Points"* trunk set up started ........ should be completed this weekend.


man thats clean!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Luxman, Franklin Ink are custom decals that I make for orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh YEA !!!!!!! Doin' the Happy Model Builders Dance !
> 
> Just got my chrome in for the '72 & '73 Imps Plus the chrome undies, frame, and engine
> for project : "U.S. Mint" '64 Impala !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like an early Christmas present !


Looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: Lovin it! Looks good TF!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx bro, I got them done at The Little Motor Kar Company in Pennsylvania. They took exactly 3 weeks and for the whole parts tree including shipping was $30.
> 
> 
> Thanx Fam !!!


thats not bad thats cheap chrome tech charges alot.
can I have the info for the company gonna sent some stuff to?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

truscale said:


> This is lookn' good Trend.


than bro!


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> man thats clean!!!


 thanx homie !


----------



## OFDatTX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got *"Brownie Points"* trunk set up started ........ should be completed this weekend.


 NICE!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

TRUNK LOOKS GOOD TONE. LITTLE MOTOR KAR CO. IS WAAAYYY BETTER THAN CHROME TECH:thumbsdown:. BEEN USING DUDE FOR YEARS NOW.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## customcoupe68

that pink 73 is super clean. chrome bumper and suspension is nice also


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DJ-ROY said:


> Looks good bro :biggrin:


thanx fam !



Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: Lovin it! Looks good TF!! :biggrin:


 kool bro !



OFDatTX said:


> thats not bad thats cheap chrome tech charges alot.
> can I have the info for the company gonna sent some stuff to?


yeah dude is real kool.

*Little Motor Kar Company
203 Linda Lane
Reading, PA 19606

*A 6X8 mounted rack is $22 plus $8 for return shipping. CHEAP !
considering the amount of stuff you can fit on a rack.


----------



## hocknberry

can you do a how too or lend a hand on building a rack and how to stick parts to it please sir!! that is cheap!!! FORGET CHROME TECH!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas , preciate it.


Hock all I did was use a sprue that measured roughly 8X6 inches. Next I configured and test fit parts untill I like the layout. Then I added two pieces of styrene for center connecting points and glueing some parts to.
Next I used some liquid glue (Plastruct Glue) to attach the parts to the frame.
Be carefull on the amout of glue that you use , remember the parts do have to come back off of the styrene  .
Hope this helps bro.


----------



## TINGOS

ALWAYS SETTING IT OFF IN HERE TREND.DONT EVER STOP DOING WHAT YOU DO CARNAL.


----------



## kykustoms

clean trunk setup i like the $ on the magnets


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> thanx fam !
> 
> 
> kool bro !
> 
> 
> yeah dude is real kool.
> 
> *Little Motor Kar Company
> 203 Linda Lane
> Reading, PA 19606
> 
> *A 6X8 mounted rack is $22 plus $8 for return shipping. CHEAP !
> considering the amount of stuff you can fit on a rack.


Looks like there's gonna be some CHROME in my future!! Thanks Tone!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Beautiful work Trend.. As always as usual. Good tip on the chroming too. $30 is not bad at all.


----------



## ricezart

Mad skills bro...


----------



## josh 78

Tigggggggggght :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


>


 Thanx bro !



customcoupe68 said:


> that pink 73 is super clean. chrome bumper and suspension is nice also


Kool !



TINGOS said:


> ALWAYS SETTING IT OFF IN HERE TREND.DONT EVER STOP DOING WHAT YOU DO CARNAL.


Real kind words homie Much appreciated!



kykustoms said:


> clean trunk setup i like the $ on the magnets


Thanx bro, I couldnt think of anything else to put on them.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

New chrome bumpers for the Glasshouse ! Should be completed soon ............


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> New chrome bumpers for the Glasshouse ! Should be completed soon ............



GOOD GOD!!:worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> New chrome bumpers for the Glasshouse ! Should be completed soon ............


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Looks like there's gonna be some CHROME in my future!! Thanks Tone!! :thumbsup:





dig_derange said:


> Beautiful work Trend.. As always as usual. Good tip on the chroming too. $30 is not bad at all.


thanx bro !


ricezart said:


> Mad skills bro...


preciate it homie !


josh 78 said:


> Tigggggggggght :thumbsup:


 Thanx Fam !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> New chrome bumpers for the Glasshouse ! Should be completed soon ............


 this is bad ass trend you gettin down:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx fellas , preciate it.
> 
> 
> Hock all I did was use a sprue that measured roughly 8X6 inches. Next I configured and test fit parts untill I like the layout. Then I added two pieces of styrene for center connecting points and glueing some parts to.
> Next I used some liquid glue (Plastruct Glue) to attach the parts to the frame.
> Be carefull on the amout of glue that you use , remember the parts do have to come back off of the styrene  .
> Hope this helps bro.


thanks buddy! all i have on hand is the good ole fashion testors glue! i tried some of the big dog super glue, but it hardened up in the bottle?! cap was on good and tight?!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Great work bro.


----------



## [email protected]

Always sick ass work bro!


----------



## MKD904

For those that were asking. Here is how I did mine and it came out perfect.














Don't put too many parts because it will cause the chrome to nit be perfect everywhere. MAKE sure you prep every part so they are nice and perfect. Every flaw will show once chromed.


----------



## jevries

Same price as Chrome Tech but I read Chrome Tech let another company do the chroming for them.
Does Little motor kar company has an email address? I tried to look it up with didn't find any. It's time to ship out a batch of resin stuff.



Trendsetta 68 said:


> thanx fam !
> 
> 
> kool bro !
> 
> 
> yeah dude is real kool.
> 
> *Little Motor Kar Company
> 203 Linda Lane
> Reading, PA 19606
> 
> *A 6X8 mounted rack is $22 plus $8 for return shipping. CHEAP !
> considering the amount of stuff you can fit on a rack.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yes, Al does all of his work at his shop. Here's an order form you can copy and paste ............


----------



## machio

You should put all your biulds one table and take a pic,that will be some eye candy right there,no dout,bad ass work homie..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

pina's LRM replica said:


> this is bad ass trend you gettin down:thumbsup:uffin:


Gracias wey !


Sin7 said:


> Great work bro.


Kool !



[email protected] said:


> Always sick ass work bro!


Thanx fam preciate!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

machio said:


> You should put all your biulds one table and take a pic,that will be some eye candy right there,no dout,bad ass work homie..


Thanx, preciate it wey !

Yep, I'ma do that when "Thee Impala Collection" is complete, which will be one of these days .........


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> You should put all your biulds one table and take a pic,that will be some eye candy right there,no dout,bad ass work homie..


X2...what's up Trend? them chrome parts came out nice bro'...can't wait to c it all mounted up to one of your builds. its gonna b off the hook bro'...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dfwr83 said:


> X2...what's up Trend? them chrome parts came out nice bro'...can't wait to c it all mounted up to one of your builds. its gonna b off the hook bro'...


Thanx wey !




Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............



















































Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.


----------



## DJ-ROY

That brownie looks delicious uffin:


----------



## warsr67

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.








ONE SICK RIDE TREND.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.


:shocked: wow!!!


----------



## hocknberry

nice finish tony!! so i tried the water drop on an elco i had goin..came out nice IMO, then my 2 year old had grabbed the body and rubbed em off..........do you clear over them before you move on to more paint to stop the rub off?


----------



## regalistic

F'in sick homeboy!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dam thats sick bro! great looking ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OFDatTX

jevries said:


> Same price as Chrome Tech but I read Chrome Tech let another company do the chroming for them.Does Little motor kar company has an email address? I tried to look it up with didn't find any. It's time to ship out a batch of resin stuff.


 Nah they charge more i called them once and asked how much he charge for a frame 3 engines and 2 grills, they said it was around 60$I was like WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Tonioseven said:


>


 X2 that glasshouse is bad ass great job trend


----------



## COAST2COAST

DJ-ROY said:


> That brownie looks delicious uffin:


x-2:biggrin:, great work!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.


hell yeah this is killer...ya got some pics of that interior?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DJ-ROY said:


> That brownie looks delicious uffin:


Thanx fam !


warsr67 said:


> ONE SICK RIDE TREND.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanx bro !


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked: wow!!!


Thanx , preciate homie !


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.


yo TREND.I love your work wey.Stupid clean low lows always in the house.


----------



## customcoupe68

is that a custom grill(photo etch) on that 75?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> nice finish tony!! so i tried the water drop on an elco i had goin..came out nice IMO, then my 2 year old had grabbed the body and rubbed em off..........do you clear over them before you move on to more paint to stop the rub off?


Thanx fam, ....... yep I intercoat clear over them, wet sand , then move on.



regalistic said:


> F'in sick homeboy!!!


Thanx Fam!


Gilsdropshop1 said:


> dam thats sick bro! great looking ride.:thumbsup:


Thanx bro, preciate it !


Tonioseven said:


>


  Thanx homie !


OFDatTX said:


> X2 that glasshouse is bad ass great job trend


Thanx wey ! Much preciated !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TINGOS said:


> yo TREND.I love your work wey.Stupid clean low lows always in the house.


Thanx Homie ! Just trying to hang with the big dogs . 



customcoupe68 said:


> is that a custom grill(photo etch) on that 75?


Photo-etched grill made from model railroad fencing at the hobby shop.






*Started the interior on "Superstition". Should be completed by this weekend........
*


----------



## hocknberry

:h5: nice! we never see interior shots much from you! lookin good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> :h5: nice! we never see interior shots much from you! lookin good!


kool,


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Homie ! Just trying to hang with the big dogs .
> 
> 
> Photo-etched grill made from model railroad fencing at the hobby shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Started the interior on "Superstition". Should be completed by this weekend........
> *


SUPER TIGHT TREND,I LIKES


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx wey ! Preciate it .......... I need one of those L.U.G.K. interiors soon ... !


----------



## TINGOS

*WORD*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey ! Preciate it .......... I need one of those L.U.G.K. interiors soon ... !


LET ME KNOW WHEN HOMIE,I WILL NOT LET YOU DOWN


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool !


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.


Tight ............i like it good job homi :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

Looks good homie. I tried to hit u up last week bout that caddy project.


----------



## bugs-one

Brownie Points is Sick, Trend.:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.


Brownie Points came out clean Trend bro'...cant wait to see the line up coming soon. that's gonna b very bad ass...


----------



## Zed

Stellar decals and paintjob bro ! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice work Bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

josh 78 said:


> Tight ............i like it good job homie :thumbsup:


thanx bro !


8-Ball said:


> Looks good homie. I tried to hit u up last week bout that caddy project.


Ima get at you homie. mofo been busy painting these bikes. 


bugs-one said:


> Brownie Points is Sick, Trend.:thumbsup:


Right on !


----------



## modelsbyroni

lookin great tone. cant wait to see them in toledo.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

modelsbyroni said:


> lookin great tone. cant wait to see them in toledo.


thanx homie. I'm hoping to have a couple more new ones finished by then.:x: They are _*real*_ close .


----------



## drnitrus

always bad ass work bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Back on the bench .......... *"Reach For It"* old tune by George Duke.

This is where I was a couple of months ago, I didn't like how it was turning out.
But I decided to stick with it and make the best of it. Oh well .....












Did some masking tonight preparing for a couple of coats of a custom Kandy mix called "Blazin' Sun Fire".


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just out of the booth .......











and tapes off .......













Next up will be some pinstriping , filling in the panels on the hood & trunk, and then some gold leafing.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Lookin good bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Nice as hell! I'm glad you stuck with it!! :thumbsup: And for those not knowin'...

*




*As sampled by WC...






*


----------



## halfasskustoms

Like it.


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Back on the bench .......... *"Reach For It"* old tune by George Duke.
> 
> This is where I was a couple of months ago, I didn't like how it was turning out.
> But I decided to stick with it and make the best of it. Oh well .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some masking tonight preparing for a couple of coats of a custom Kandy mix called "Blazin' Sun Fire".


oh dang,gangsta-super tight


----------



## modelsbyroni

looks nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

in the meanwhile .............. This is about to get ressurected from the model car grave ...............

*"Blues Singer"

*I didn't like the way this looked a year ago and now it finally gets a make over ..... hope I don't screw up this time !

*








**

























Progress pics tomorrow hopefully . 
*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> in the meanwhile .............. This is about to get ressurected from the model car grave ...............
> 
> *"Blues Singer"
> 
> *I didn't like the way this looked a year ago and now it finally gets a make over ..... hope I don't screw up this time !
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress pics tomorrow hopefully .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass paint job bro


----------



## drnitrus

Always great work!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup:





OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass paint job bro





drnitrus said:


> Always great work!!!


*Thanx Homies !!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Redd504

Say Trend always sick work ,is there a place to see all the decals you hav to get off of , thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie .......... yeah, here you go bro !

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/265325-franklin-ink.html


----------



## sinicle

Trendsetta 68 said:


> in the meanwhile .............. This is about to get ressurected from the model car grave ...............
> 
> *"Blues Singer"
> 
> *I didn't like the way this looked a year ago and now it finally gets a make over ..... hope I don't screw up this time !
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress pics tomorrow hopefully .
> *


Looks good already, cant wait to see how it turns out:drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Homie ! Just trying to hang with the big dogs .
> 
> 
> Photo-etched grill made from model railroad fencing at the hobby shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Started the interior on "Superstition". Should be completed by this weekend........
> *


LOOKING SWEET MAN YOU ALLREADY KNOW IM LIKEN THAT CENTER COUNSEL AN OLD CUSTOM SEATS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies ! It's nothin like Tingo's interiors, but that's what I get for bein' broke  .


----------



## Redd504

So your the one behind those Franklin Ink decals I been hearing about, good looking out im def. gonna cop sum.Thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Redd504 said:


> So your the one behind those Franklin Ink decals I been hearing about, good looking out im def. gonna cop sum.Thanks


Thanx homie !


Little progress on the rebuild of _*"Blues Singer"*_ .............. still have some fades, leafing, and pinstriping to do.


pics later.


----------



## modelsbyroni

Trendsetta 68 said:


> in the meanwhile .............. This is about to get ressurected from the model car grave ...............
> 
> *"Blues Singer"
> 
> *I didn't like the way this looked a year ago and now it finally gets a make over ..... hope I don't screw up this time !
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress pics tomorrow hopefully .
> *


looks real good tone. cant wait to see the new look.:drama:


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx homies ! It's nothin like Tingo's interiors, but that's what I get for bein' broke  .


no worries trend.....tingo's guts are PERFECT for being broke!! LOL the material used is next to nuthin $$$ wise, just gotta throw some time behind it.....im likin your start so far!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> no worries trend.....tingo's guts are PERFECT for being broke!! LOL the material used is next to nuthin $$$ wise, just gotta throw some time behind it.....im likin your start so far!! :thumbsup:


Thanx Fam ! Preciate it fo real !


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx homies ! It's nothin like Tingo's interiors, but that's what I get for bein' broke  .


if you dont like it wey,send it to me.That thing will be done in 2 days.lol.FREE just pay shipping back home.I have plenty of material so it wont cost me nothing.I may need money in life right now,but not when a homie needs help.


----------



## dig_derange

projects are dope as hell brutha!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TINGOS said:


> if you dont like it wey,send it to me.That thing will be done in 2 days.lol.FREE just pay shipping back home.I have plenty of material so it wont cost me nothing.I may need money in life right now,but not when a homie needs help.


Thanx for lookin' out wey ! But it's completed and intsalled now. But I got you here in a few to get an interior done up homie ! '78 Monte Carlo will be on the way soon ...  



dig_derange said:


> projects are dope as hell brutha!! :nicoderm:


Thanx homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon... I was listening to a Stevie Wonder song and thought, "hey, that's a good lowrider name".
So "Blues Singer" is now officially called ... "Higher Ground" Thanx Stevie !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

oh yeah....OH YEAAH!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Nice!


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Coming soon... I was listening to a Stevie Wonder song and thought, "hey, that's a good lowrider name".
> So "Blues Singer" is now officially called ... "Higher Ground" Thanx Stevie !


*HELL yeah!! Knock it out the box bro!! :thumbsup:





*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Next Impala for the line-up is underway .............. My wife wanted a "girly" lookin' low, so this one has pink confetti flakes on the roof for starters and some more pinks will follow. Pearl Pink base too ..... 

Oh, it's named after her ... :biggrin: !



































More progress soon ...


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, this is gonna be good!! :drama::nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Tonio, I just hope it comes out as clean as that green beauty you did ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Next Impala for the line-up is underway .............. My wife wanted a "girly" lookin' low, so this one has pink confetti flakes on the roof for starters and some more pinks will follow. Pearl Pink base too .....
> 
> Oh, it's named after her ... :biggrin: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More progress soon ...


58 LOOKING GOOD TREND. DON'T U GET BURNED OUT OF PAINTING ONE AFTER ANOTHER BRO?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:lookin good !!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx bro ....... sometimes I get sorta burned out, but inspiration is a mutha ! Everytime I get on LIL and browsee the 1:1 low's and our section, I get inspired and then it hits me like a bug !  Plus I try to learn and do more techniques with each build.



LATIN SKULL said:


> 58 LOOKING GOOD TREND. DON'T U GET BURNED OUT OF PAINTING ONE AFTER ANOTHER BRO?





COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:lookin good !!


Thanx fam !


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Tonio, I just hope it comes out as clean as that green beauty you did ! :thumbsup:



I'm sure this one will be a stunner!! I have another '58 to do eventually; about all I did to it was cut the top off of it so far.


----------



## dig_derange

I'm looking forward to seeing this project come along man, you always killin' it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> I'm sure this one will be a stunner!! I have another '58 to do eventually; about all I did to it was cut the top off of it so far.


 ... :thumbsup:



dig_derange said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this project come along man, you always killin' it


Much thanx homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

A little bit of progress to the roof of "Foxy Lady" ............


----------



## hocknberry

LOL i actually got on FB for a minute last night and saw this before the patterns! :thumbsup: here comes another killer paint job!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fam !


----------



## halfasskustoms

That roof is kool lookin sofar.


----------



## rollindeep408

Trend man you killin it homie


----------



## bugs-one

Damn Trend, every time I see your stuff it makez me feel like you in Trigonometry and I'm stuck in Basic Math. lol


----------



## sinicle

bugs-one said:


> Damn Trend, every time I see your stuff it makez me feel like you in Trigonometry and I'm stuck in Basic Math. lol


excellent simile, I often feel the same


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> A little bit of progress to the roof of "Foxy Lady" ............


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies for them words !

Bugs that ish was funny !


----------



## pancho1969

Lookin good trend :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx bro !



pancho1969 said:


> Lookin good trend :thumbsup:




Another small update for "Foxy Lady" .......... still need to add some fill ins and then some pinstripes and leafing .......













More to come soon I hope.


----------



## sinicle

you're outta control trend!


----------



## hocknberry

as nice as that top is, i cant wait to see whats under the tape!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another small update for "Foxy Lady" .......... still need to add some fill ins and then some pinstripes and leafing .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come soon I hope.



:thumbsup::yes::h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sinicle said:


> you're outta control trend!


  ... thanx !



hocknberry said:


> as nice as that top is, i cant wait to see whats under the tape!!!


Thanx fam ... I'm doin' the top first, then I'll go off of that for the rest of the design for the car.



Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup::yes::h5:


  Thanx homie !


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damm Im lovin that color combo. Lookin good.


----------



## modelsbyroni

Off the hook as usual, Tone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Thanx fellas, preciate it ! 

*_


halfasskustoms said:


> Damm Im lovin that color combo. Lookin good.





modelsbyroni said:


> Off the hook as usual, Tone.:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

holding it down Trend,badass wey


----------



## mista_gonzo

Paint looking sick....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!



TINGOS said:


> holding it down Trend,badass wey





mista_gonzo said:


> Paint looking sick....







Another Impala for *"The Impala Collection"* '58 - '76 .............. with some Caprices in the mix  ........



_*"Superstition"*_ is done ..............


----------



## Lownslow302

man thats fucking nice


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Nice paint jobs bro

u should paint som of my rides cuz those are sick!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Impala for *"The Impala Collection"* '58 - '76 .............. with some Caprices in the mix  ........
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Superstition"*_ is done ..............


All i can say is :worship::wow::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Is aztec house of pants ur buisness or ...... Whould like to send a truck


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ohh yeah!!! i like green...lol...thats a bad ride homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## jevries

Supernice!!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Impala for *"The Impala Collection"* '58 - '76 .............. with some Caprices in the mix  ........
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Superstition"*_ is done ..............


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN TREND A 72,DONT GET NO DUMBER THAN THIS,SUPER BADASS.I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Lownslow302 said:


> man thats fucking nice


thanx homie !



hoppinmaddness said:


> Nice paint jobs bro
> 
> u should paint som of my rides cuz those are sick!!!!


 kool, thanx bro !



ART2ROLL said:


> All i can say is :worship::wow::thumbsup::h5:


 thanx fam !


----------



## Lil Brandon

That bitch is clean trend! Foxy lady is lookin real nice too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Is aztec house of pants ur buisness or ...... Whould like to send a truck


ooh yeah , a truck ! the Aztec House has only painted 1 truck , ... hmmm  !



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> ohh yeah!!! i like green...lol...thats a bad ride homie.:thumbsup:


kool, thanx fam !



Tonioseven said:


>


LOL, thanx homie !



jevries said:


> Supernice!!


Thanx J , preciate it !



TINGOS said:


> DAMN TREND A 72,DONT GET NO DUMBER THAN THIS,SUPER BADASS.I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP


 LOL !  ... Thanx wey !


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful work as always.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I love that paint job aswell.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Impala for *"The Impala Collection"* '58 - '76 .............. with some Caprices in the mix  ........
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Superstition"*_ is done ..............


That paintjob is Badass...uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Thanx abunch fellas !!!!!

*_


Lil Brandon said:


> That bitch is clean trend! Foxy lady is lookin real nice too!





MKD904 said:


> Beautiful work as always.





halfasskustoms said:


> I love that paint job aswell.





DJ-ROY said:


> That paintjob is Badass...uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon ... '58 Convertible Impala ... 













sponsored by , HOK ............


----------



## ocho%hustlers

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Impala for *"The Impala Collection"* '58 - '76 .............. with some Caprices in the mix  ........
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Superstition"*_ is done ..............


 This is a clean ride .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie !



ocho%hustlers said:


> This is a clean ride .



Got a REAL little bit of progress on the '58 .........

Trunks almost done , one more panel to paint on it then some striping and leafing.


















More pics tomorrow .


----------



## OFDatTX

NICE!!


----------



## josh 78

That 76 is fantastig.........:thumbsup: 58 looking nice as always so far


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Fam , much appreciated !



josh 78 said:


> That 76 is fantastig.........:thumbsup: 58 looking nice as always so far





Got a few panels sprayed this evening ... after wet sanding I'll add some more to the sides and hood. Then tapes fades after that.
Final will be pinstriping and leafing to the whole car.


















More later.


----------



## dink

That 58 is looking good


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Fam , much appreciated !
> 
> 
> Got a few panels sprayed this evening ... after wet sanding I'll add some more to the sides and hood. Then tapes fades after that.
> Final will be pinstriping and leafing to the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later.


that 58 is on point trend!! my 65's pink looks close....what did you use for the main base pink?!i "borrowed" paint ideas from coast! :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Damn I love those 58's. That one is looking Trend, Mr. Trend.


----------



## sinicle

incredible!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

man that 58 is sick as fawk!!another great paintjob:thumbsup:
cant wait till i can pull my airbrush out!!may b awhile though


----------



## sandcast

Really nice. Trend did you make those patterns just for one car?


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Fam , much appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few panels sprayed this evening ... after wet sanding I'll add some more to the sides and hood. Then tapes fades after that.
> Final will be pinstriping and leafing to the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later.


you the man Trend,you come a long way in yo paint jobs.Keep it going to rep that layitlow.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dink said:


> That 58 is looking good


thanx bro !



hocknberry said:


> that 58 is on point trend!! my 65's pink looks close....what did you use for the main base pink?!i "borrowed" paint ideas from coast! :thumbsup:


Thanx bro, it's pearl white nail polish and a dab of HOK Kandy Pink



bugs-one said:


> Damn I love those 58's. That one is looking Trend, Mr. Trend.


Thanx Bugs !



sinicle said:


> incredible!!!!


Preciate it homie !



COAST2COAST said:


> man that 58 is sick as fawk!!another great paintjob:thumbsup:
> cant wait till i can pull my airbrush out!!may b awhile though


Thanx fam, can't wait to see what you come up with when you get that airbrush!



sandcast said:


> Really nice. Trend did you make those patterns just for one car?


do you mean, is this decal work ? If so, it's all paint and masking. Thanx.



TINGOS said:


> you the man Trend,you come a long way in yo paint jobs.Keep it going to rep that layitlow.


Thanx wey ! Just tryin' to hang with the big dogs ...


----------



## dfwr83

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Fam , much appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few panels sprayed this evening ... after wet sanding I'll add some more to the sides and hood. Then tapes fades after that.
> Final will be pinstriping and leafing to the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later.


'58 is looking real good Trend bro'...can't wait to c more.:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Fam , much appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few panels sprayed this evening ... after wet sanding I'll add some more to the sides and hood. Then tapes fades after that.
> Final will be pinstriping and leafing to the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later.


 Wish I knew how to paint :tears:



Looks good...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie.......its been a minute but I should have some updates soon.......



sneekyg909 said:


> Wish I knew how to paint :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good...:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trend,just want to let you know that in the short time I've been here during my time lurking,you're a big influence on me.My builds are so crude,one day I hope to paint and build at your level!That day ain't coming anytime soon but keep up the stellar work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx for them kinds words homie ! If you got any questions on building and painting just let me know.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Trend,just want to let you know that in the short time I've been here during my time lurking,you're a big influence on me.My builds are so crude,one day I hope to paint and build at your level!That day ain't coming anytime soon but keep up the stellar work!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks bro I'll do that!


----------



## 502Regal

That's nice. TTT for Indy's best!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Slowridingmike said:


> That's nice. TTT for Indy's best!


Thanx homie !


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Fam , much appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few panels sprayed this evening ... after wet sanding I'll add some more to the sides and hood. Then tapes fades after that.
> Final will be pinstriping and leafing to the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later.


----------



## caprice on dz

Man T, you need to do a video of how you lay out all the taping on your paint jobs


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


>


Thanx homie !



caprice on dz said:


> Man T, you need to do a video of how you lay out all the taping on your paint jobs


wud up fam ! Sounds like a plan................ I'ma do that as soon as I get the Impala Line-up complete. 
I'ma lay out a '61 Custom top Impala with patterns, using different techniques.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

SLOWLY HAMMERIN AWAY AT THE '58 ............... HERE'S A LITTLE PROGRESS TO THE HOOD AND TRUNK............












































nEXT I'MA ADD SOME LEAFING AND PINSTRIPES AROUND THE PATTERNS ............


----------



## hocknberry

TAKE PICS OF THE LEAFING AS YOU GO PLEASE SIR!! i need to figure this stuff out!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: .......... gotcha homie !




hocknberry said:


> TAKE PICS OF THE LEAFING AS YOU GO PLEASE SIR!! i need to figure this stuff out!


----------



## ricezart

Loving it, coming out so nice...


----------



## DTAT2

Trend dood if the 58 is anything like the others im sure it will be amazing all of your models are a true inspiration KEEP IT UP BROSEPH :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> SLOWLY HAMMERIN AWAY AT THE '58 ............... HERE'S A LITTLE PROGRESS TO THE HOOD AND TRUNK............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nEXT I'MA ADD SOME LEAFING AND PINSTRIPES AROUND THE PATTERNS ............




badass Trend,gonna look killer whith all the chrome on when its finished wey


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> SLOWLY HAMMERIN AWAY AT THE '58 ............... HERE'S A LITTLE PROGRESS TO THE HOOD AND TRUNK............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nEXT I'MA ADD SOME LEAFING AND PINSTRIPES AROUND THE PATTERNS ............


Fantastic............i like it alot.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ricezart said:


> Loving it, coming out so nice...


:thumbsup: Thanx homie !



DTAT2 said:


> Trend dood if the 58 is anything like the others im sure it will be amazing all of your models are a true inspiration KEEP IT UP BROSEPH :thumbsup:


Preciate them words homie ! Thanx !


TINGOS said:


> badass Trend,gonna look killer whith all the chrome on when its finished wey


Thanx bro, I just gotta figure out the sides a little better .......... :dunno:



josh 78 said:


> Fantastic............i like it alot.............:thumbsup:


Thanx Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Foxy Lady is coming along nice man!


----------



## hocknberry

got my ink in the mail today bro! thanks again, im diggin the license plate hook up too!! thanks!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Kool fam !


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat up trend 

Any tips on how to get a kleen paint job?


----------



## TINGOS

my 39 is comming out gangsta wey,but you posted it on the wrong thread.Post it on Interior King next time.thanks again this car will be a show stopper when it's finished.I wont let you down homie.B.T.W. them colors are gonna be tricky to do an interior but I got this.lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat up trend
> 
> Any tips on how to get a kleen paint job?


I was tought by a guy thats been featured in Scale Auto alot ...... (Tom Nungester). He's a pro painter here in Indy by trade.

He said that you should wet sand each coat of primer, sealer, basecoat, and clear coat. The final coat of clear won't need to be wet sanded. wet sand in the following order (4000, 6000, 8000) on each step. only use the 12000 grit cloth on the final polish step.

The object is to get the surface as flat as possible ,like glass -hints the saying "as smooth as glass".

After your clear has dried completely (I usually wait a week) the buff and wax your car.


























Hope this helps bro . Anymore questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TINGOS said:


> my 39 is comming out gangsta wey,but you posted it on the wrong thread.Post it on Interior King next time.thanks again this car will be a show stopper when it's finished.I wont let you down homie.B.T.W. them colors are gonna be tricky to do an interior but I got this.lol.


*I know you got some interior for Kandy Orange wey ! Can't wait to see what the Interior King comes up with *! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Great work in here as always.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie , preciate it.


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the paint tips! God knows I could use'em! Lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Thanks thats,gonna help alot bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the paint tips! God knows I could use'em! Lol





hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks thats,gonna help alot bro


Kool, glad to help out homies !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally had a little bench time for "Foxy Lady" ............... 

Just added some gold & silver leafing and pinstriping to a few areas, the silver leafing will get some Kandy pink over it. .......... still lots of pinstriping to add then she'll be cleared.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking great Trend!


----------



## regalistic

Lookin good as usual:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas........ !


----------



## TINGOS

*DAMN GINA*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Finally had a little bench time for "Foxy Lady" ...............
> 
> Just added some gold & silver leafing and pinstriping to a few areas, the silver leafing will get some Kandy pink over it. .......... still lots of pinstriping to add then she'll be cleared.


se mira chingon wey,damn this 58 gonna shut it down.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Fam !!!!!!! 
I gotta finish all of this freakin' pinstriping before I can get the paint job done ... 


TINGOS said:


> se mira chingon wey,damn this 58 gonna shut it down.


----------



## Compton1964

Going great......


----------



## darkside customs

I had to go back quite a few pages to catch up with your builds.... Nice work bro!!


----------



## Woods

SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

looks great T!! what about that how to on the gold leaf?!?! LOL.....i got mine sittin here collecting dust with all my unfinished projects! i still plan on doing some leaf on the pick 65......got a new body on the way to, so maybe some 65 franklin ink and leaf!?


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful work.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Everything here is just so beautiful! Great job!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Kool !


Compton1964 said:


> Going great......


Thanx homie, glad to see you still here bro !


darkside customs said:


> I had to go back quite a few pages to catch up with your builds.... Nice work bro!!


Thanx homie !


Woods said:


> SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hock I still got you bro ..... let me get my bench cleared off after I get Tingo's '39 done this week.


hocknberry said:


> looks great T!! what about that how to on the gold leaf?!?! LOL.....i got mine sittin here collecting dust with all my unfinished projects! i still plan on doing some leaf on the pick 65......got a new body on the way to, so maybe some 65 franklin ink and leaf!?


----------



## ricezart

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I was tought by a guy thats been featured in Scale Auto alot ...... (Tom Nungester). He's a pro painter here in Indy by trade.
> 
> He said that you should wet sand each coat of primer, sealer, basecoat, and clear coat. The final coat of clear won't need to be wet sanded. wet sand in the following order (4000, 6000, 8000) on each step. only use the 12000 grit cloth on the final polish step.
> 
> The object is to get the surface as flat as possible ,like glass -hints the saying "as smooth as glass".
> 
> After your clear has dried completely (I usually wait a week) the buff and wax your car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps bro . Anymore questions, feel free to ask.


so true, great tip man, thanks for posting bro...


----------



## hocknberry

Hock I still got you bro ..... let me get my bench cleared off after I get Tingo's '39 done this week.[/QUOTE]
cool fam, not a big rush...im still waiting on my "new" 65 body i have to strip anyway!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Anytime bro, glad to help !


ricezart said:


> so true, great tip man, thanks for posting bro...


 ........... 


hocknberry said:


> Hock I still got you bro ..... let me get my bench cleared off after I get Tingo's '39 done this week.


cool fam, not a big rush...im still waiting on my "new" 65 body i have to strip anyway![/QUOTE]


----------



## dig_derange

Foxy Lady is looking beautiful


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Finally had a little bench time for "Foxy Lady" ...............
> 
> Just added some gold & silver leafing and pinstriping to a few areas, the silver leafing will get some Kandy pink over it. .......... still lots of pinstriping to add then she'll be cleared.


:facepalm:CAN'T LOOK AT THIS LOOKS TO SWEET 






OK MAYBE A PEEP :wow: 




 Y DID I LOOK :rant:



HOLD ON I'LL BE BACK :fool2:





OK THAT'S BETTER :naughty: 



:dramaTHIS WAS FOR THE CAR U SICK MINDED BISHES :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN GREAT AS USUAL TONE. YOU DA MAN.:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:foxy lady is gonna b sick brotha!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

That pint job is coming along clean trend much props


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies !



COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:foxy lady is gonna b sick brotha!





pina's LRM replica said:


> That pint job is coming along clean trend much props


----------



## Zed

amazing work bro ! speechless drooling on every pics !


----------



## ocho%hustlers




----------



## dfwr83

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Finally had a little bench time for "Foxy Lady" ...............
> 
> Just added some gold & silver leafing and pinstriping to a few areas, the silver leafing will get some Kandy pink over it. .......... still lots of pinstriping to add then she'll be cleared.


always got some bad ass progress bro'...build is gonna be off the hook


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies , preciate it ! More progress real soon ........


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Cant wait till this ones done,lines look killer!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homie .......... Just a little progress done on the '58 .........

added some tape fades to the rear quarters and some pink fingerprinting in the trunk, roof, and hoods panels.

Also a blue pinstripe design on the front fenders .........

*

























*Also did a little on the trunk's floor ............... (Tingos Style) ....... *


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homie .......... Just a little progress done on the '58 .........
> 
> added some tape fades to the rear quarters and some pink fingerprinting in the trunk, roof, and hoods panels.
> 
> Also a blue pinstripe design on the front fenders .........
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also did a little on the trunk's floor ............... (Tingos Style) ....... *



That is one sexy ass bitch right there. I love that thing. Great job man.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## dodgerblue62

ALWAYS SOME KICK ASS PAINT JOBS IN HERE. NICE WORK ...


----------



## Smallz

Great paint work as usual!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


>





dodgerblue62 said:


> ALWAYS SOME KICK ASS PAINT JOBS IN HERE. NICE WORK ...





Smallz said:


> Great paint work as usual!!!



Thanx alot homies ! Preciate it, REAL TALK!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking Awesome it's coming along bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Finally got Foxy Lady cleared and some of the chrome on her .............. 

*
*Hopin' to have it completed in a few days *................


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn Tone,killing it!!!Worth the wait!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Oh my god....:fool2:
That is beautiful!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hey how you do that pinstripe on the front frenders like that. Looks great.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie !


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn Tone,killing it!!!Worth the wait!!!


Preciate it bro !


darkside customs said:


> Oh my god....:fool2:
> That is beautiful!


Thanx homie , It's a small little blue pinstripe decal design ..........


halfasskustoms said:


> Hey how you do that pinstripe on the front frenders like that. Looks great.


----------



## DEUCES76

simple beautiful Trend excellent work as always brother :worship::wave:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Finally got Foxy Lady cleared and some of the chrome on her ..............
> 
> *
> *Hopin' to have it completed in a few days *................



That shit makes me wanta just quit!!:tears::roflmao:J/k! I cant lie, I'm not a fan of pink or purple BUT THAT THING IS SOOOOOOO CLEAN!! I love it bro! Thats some serious top notch work!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:excellent work trend!!


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Finally got Foxy Lady cleared and some of the chrome on her ..............
> 
> *
> *Hopin' to have it completed in a few days *................


Diggin that 58 finish it get it ready for the streets bro nice work as always


----------



## MKD904

Nice work as always.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homies preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
*Here's a little update , got the skirts done and the booty kit cover .............

*


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice as hell.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

:thumbsup:Going good homie!


----------



## Siim123

OMG I cant believe my eyes. I havent been around for a while and now checking through your thread you've taken this to next level bro!! INSANE paintjob!!


----------



## Smallz

I'm lovin the 58. Hurry up and finish...lol


----------



## drnitrus

Lookin great


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:shit looks bad as hell!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey dude, these are beautiful, nice work!


Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homies preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> *Here's a little update , got the skirts done and the booty kit cover .............
> 
> *


----------



## chris_thobe

Damn bro the "Foxy Lady" is SOO bad ass!! I am thinking you should have kept it on the DL and brought it out for the LIL Super Show! Definately a work of art! :worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:if he brought this out for sho.....hes probably gonna kill it with whatever hes got under wraps:worship:


----------



## chris_thobe

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:if he brought this out for sho.....hes probably gonna kill it with whatever hes got under wraps:worship:


No doubt!!! :ninja: Hes one talented SOB!! And the decals he comes up with really can take a novice painters whips to a whole new level! :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Homies I appreciate all them words ! Real talk !
*
I thought about this build for the Super Show but I'ma use this build as a learning tool
for whats coming to the show .............


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homies preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> *Here's a little update , got the skirts done and the booty kit cover .............
> 
> *


i like.......... awesome work as always


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I wouldn't speed it up,it's looking awesome bro!I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see her finished but this work is badass!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Fam !


josh 78 said:


> i like.......... awesome work as always


Thanx homie, I'm tryin' to finish it by tomorrow evening ...


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I wouldn't speed it up,it's looking awesome bro!I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see her finished but this work is badass!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Foxy Lady is, ..... is, ...... Words cant even describe T. Work of art man.


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homies preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> *Here's a little update , got the skirts done and the booty kit cover .............
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang it,TREND yo 58 is gonna wreck fool.........Foxy Lady is the shiz nitz


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx fam ... [*QUOTE=TINGOS;15389637]


Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homies preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> *Here's a little update , got the skirts done and the booty kit cover .............
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang it,TREND yo 58 is gonna wreck fool.........Foxy Lady is the shiz nitz



Here's a MCW '63 Biscayne that I'm pullin' outa hidin' to get back on ...


























Don't know if it's gonna be a low or factory stock .............


----------



## darkside customs

A friend of mine had one of these, dark blue on spokes... Shit would look dope as a low low


----------



## Siim123

Trendsetta 68 said:


>


Hey trend I hope you dont mind if i borrowed an idea of one of your patterns  Will try to paint it tomorrow and see how it turns out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Yeah , I'ma have to get another one now !* 


darkside customs said:


> A friend of mine had one of these, dark blue on spokes... Shit would look dope as a low low


*It's kool homie ... can't wait to see what you come up with ...*


Siim123 said:


> Hey trend I hope you dont mind if i borrowed an idea of one of your patterns  Will try to paint it tomorrow and see how it turns out.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx fam ... [*QUOTE=TINGOS;15389637]
> 
> 
> Here's a MCW '63 Biscayne that I'm pullin' outa hidin' to get back on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's gonna be a low or factory stock .............


WOW a 63 post biscane.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Foxy lady lookin good trend! Nice paint work!


----------



## dyzcustoms

63 could look good either way


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Yeah man, MCW has alot of them ..... I got to get my money right to get a few other years ...*


halfasskustoms said:


> WOW a 63 post biscane.


*Thanx homie... It should be ready for the Louisville show along with another one I hope ...* 


Lil Brandon said:


> Foxy lady lookin good trend! Nice paint work!


----------



## hocknberry

you gotta show some love to the 60's bel airs and biscaynes!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Hell yea! I haven't been building a lot lately. I'd like to get one or two decent builds in before then myself. Just to bring something diffirent.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Yep ... me either ... gotta get back in the buildin' mood ...*


Lil Brandon said:


> Hell yea! I haven't been building a lot lately. I'd like to get one or two decent builds in before then myself. Just to bring something diffirent.


----------



## Lil Brandon

I know. Ur always puttin in work and showing progress pics. I just thought u had your hands full with some super show builds.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds ....... 


*Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds .......
> 
> 
> *Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *


:worship::worship::worship: LOVE IT.:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sandcast

loooks good


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds .......
> 
> 
> *Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *


Geez that is awesome,youre gonna terrorize the tables at the super show,dawg!


----------



## Compton1964

That's outstanding....


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

killer work here homies keep pics coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homies preciate it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> *Here's a little update , got the skirts done and the booty kit cover .............
> 
> *


:wow: Wow!!! These are badasss...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Thanx a bunch homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*_


halfasskustoms said:


> :worship::worship::worship: LOVE IT.:worship::worship::worship:





sandcast said:


> loooks good





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Geez that is awesome,youre gonna terrorize the tables at the super show,dawg!





Compton1964 said:


> That's outstanding....





Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## Smallz

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds .......
> 
> 
> *Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *


Really nice. Most creative 58 I've seen so far.


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds .......
> 
> 
> *Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *


Niiiiiiice i m diggin that 58 its on a good way so far........:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx fellas ........... 'preciate it !!!!!!!!!!* 



Smallz said:


> Really nice. Most creative 58 I've seen so far.





josh 78 said:


> Niiiiiiice i m diggin that 58 its on a good way so far........:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Truly is a work of art,bro!I'm sure the Mrs appreciates what you put into it!


----------



## Siim123

Wow.... thats all i could say....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Siim !!!!!!

*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homie **, yea she picked the kolors for me to lay out, and she likes this style of lows too . Much appreciated bro !* 



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Truly is a work of art,bro!I'm sure the Mrs appreciates what you put into it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*got the engine in ... now a little more engine bay detailin' to do ............. 
*









*and here's a shot of the trunk set up ..... got a little more detail work left in it ............. 
*


----------



## bigdogg323

58 is just beautiful bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

WOOOOOOW nice!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *got the engine in ... now a little more engine bay detailin' to do .............
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and here's a shot of the trunk set up ..... got a little more detail work left in it .............
> *


OH MY GOD DAMM, I love it soooooo much. I want it sooooooo bad.:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship::worship:

Can I have it......LOL


----------



## Compton1964

That car belongs on a 
cover!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Bigdogg !


bigdogg323 said:


> 58 is just beautiful bro :thumbsup:


Thanx homie , preciate it !!!!!


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> WOOOOOOW nice!





halfasskustoms said:


> *OH MY GOOD LORD*, I love it soooooo much. I want it sooooooo bad.:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship::worship:
> 
> Can I have it......LOL


 *better wording *.........  ...................... thanx homie !


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *got the engine in ... now a little more engine bay detailin' to do .............
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and here's a shot of the trunk set up ..... got a little more detail work left in it .............
> *



I quit. :facepalm:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *better wording *.........  ...................... thanx homie !


Thats funny.:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Excellent work!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *got the engine in ... now a little more engine bay detailin' to do .............
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and here's a shot of the trunk set up ..... got a little more detail work left in it .............
> *


beautiful ride!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good trend dammmmmn u did ur thang with this 1 much props u killin it way


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds .......
> 
> 
> *Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *



DAMNNNNNNN! 

Cant wait to see the wires on it.


----------



## Lowridingmike

58 is hard!


----------



## Lowridingmike

you showing here in Louisville at the swapmeet again?


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds .......
> 
> 
> *Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *


man that 58 looks amazing !!


----------



## Lowmodelr

Looks good enough to b lil'z first model of the mnth


----------



## Trendsetta 68

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good trend dammmmmn u did ur thang with this 1 much props u killin it way





DJ-ROY said:


> DAMNNNNNNN!
> 
> Cant wait to see the wires on it.





Lowridingmike said:


> 58 is hard!





Lowridingmike said:


> you showing here in Louisville at the swapmeet again?



*Thanx for the words fellas ! 'preciate it ... real talk.
Yeah, if my loot is right I'll be at the Louisville show. *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

CHEVYXXX said:


> man that 58 looks amazing !!





Lowmodelr said:


> Looks good enough to b lil'z first model of the mnth


*Thanx homies!
*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Foxy Lady is done ! .............. here's a pic of the engine bay before she went together .......... I wish I sanded those molded in wires and added some real ones ! * :facepalm:











*finished pics later .......... *


----------



## darkside customs

Damn! That's clean as hell!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Foxy Lady is done ! .............. here's a pic of the engine bay before she went together .......... I wish I sanded those molded in wires and added some real ones ! * :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *finished pics later .......... *


Sweet! worth the wait......cant wait on the finished pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homie ... now on to the next one ... either the '74 or '69 ... dont know yet.*


darkside customs said:


> Damn! That's clean as hell!


----------



## Dre1only

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang I hadn't posted in a minute !!!!!!!!!!!! Been busy with my Super Show Builds ....... *Foxy Lady is about to go together by next weekend ... just finishing up the trunk set-up and the door panels ....... Oh and the engine *


Lookin good Trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx bro , Gotta get a few more sun pics tomorrow ... *


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sweet! worth the wait......cant wait on the finished pics.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Foxy Lady is done ! .............. here's a pic of the engine bay before she went together .......... I wish I sanded those molded in wires and added some real ones ! *:facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *finished pics later .......... *


:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homie !*


Dre1only said:


> Lookin good Trend


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Foxy Lady is done ! .............. here's a pic of the engine bay before she went together .......... I wish I sanded those molded in wires and added some real ones ! *:facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *finished pics later .......... *


man that looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

, *THANX HOMIE !*


halfasskustoms said:


> :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sinicle

looks really great! awesome attention to detail!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homies, Real talk ! *


sinicle said:


> looks really great! awesome attention to detail!!!





CHEVYXXX said:


> man that looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*"Foxy Lady" is finally done ..................... *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*and .....................

*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Killed it! Beautiful!


----------



## pancho1969

Great build trend :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

:h5:


----------



## sinicle

looks fantastic!!!!:thumbsup:

did I miss interior shots?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

fucken clean!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow......I love this 58 so much. It's the best one I've ever seen. Great job man.


----------



## sandcast

Gotta agree, it is killer


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*'Preciate the words homies ! Real Talk ! ................ *


----------



## truscale

Nice work Trend


----------



## TINGOS

*DAMN*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *and .....................
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> SHE IS BAD WEY,TOO PRETTY


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *"Foxy Lady" is finally done ..................... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDSETTA IS HIS NAME-PLAYING WITH TOYS IS OUR GAME,SE MIRA CHINGON WEY.RIDES LIKE THIS MAKES ALL THE off topic FOOLS TALKING NOISE WELL WORTH IT.LET THEM KEEP TALKING WHILE WE BUILDING.FOXY LADY AINT NO JOKE,GLAD YOU FINISHED IT,SHE BEEN A LONG WAY COMMIN.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Fuckin clean homie you did ur thang with this 1 bro mad props


----------



## CHEVYXXX

that's crazy ! looks great ! i really like the set up, nice pics to. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Thanx goes out to all of the homies ........... much appreciated !!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## DJ-ROY

A great one for the Impala line up ,SICK WORK!!uffin:


----------



## josh 78

Trend realy nice work some sick details..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dis nikka murked dat 58! looks awesome! I wanna see some interior shots! THe trunk is raw!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:great job homie !!!


----------



## Damaged

As always top quality and super clean work :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies ! ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Here's a underhood mural I made for the '73 Caprice called "The Morning After" .......*
*
I'll be starting the interior for it this week and then the chassis ..... tryin to finish it
for the Louisville, KY contest towards the end of July .....* 











*coming soon ........ *


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thats one sexy 73


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's a underhood mural I made for the '73 Caprice called "The Morning After" .......*
> *
> I'll be starting the interior for it this week and then the chassis ..... tryin to finish it
> for the Louisville, KY contest towards the end of July .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coming soon ........ *


the pink ones always go hard wey


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *"Foxy Lady" is finally done ..................... *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies ........... much appreciated !


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW thats going to be nice.


----------



## sandcast

Trend, looks awsome. Hope everybody likes it in Louisville.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Wow, an dno us guys in Louisville are trendhaters. He comes to the show, wipes the show up 1st, 2nd and 3rd, then smiles in your face and shoots the shit withchu. lolz j/p I can't wait to see whatcha got for us this year! Top quality builder here guys! TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up un here trend much props


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*LMNO !!!!! Thanx Mike ! can't wait to kick it with yaw Louisville homies !* 



Lowridingmike said:


> Wow, an dno us guys in Louisville are trendhaters. He comes to the show, wipes the show up 1st, 2nd and 3rd, then smiles in your face and shoots the shit withchu. lolz j/p I can't wait to see whatcha got for us this year! Top quality builder here guys! TTT



*Thanx for the words homies ! The '73 went to clear this afternoon, everything went well (had my fingers crossed) ....... Postin pics later ....... 

*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got the clear on now on to the interior and chassis ...................


----------



## Lil Brandon

Damn trend I gotta get you to do some of that photoshop with a couple of my builds when there done! That's hot! Plus the 73 is nice! Is that the same one from last year? Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## hocknberry

your new avie makes you look like a lowrider serial killer!! LOL....anyways....builds are killer as EVER......you done with the summer build off or you just gonna show up VEGAS STYLE?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Brandon, yep it's the same one ... I'm finally gettin that hoe done !* 


Lil Brandon said:


> Damn trend I gotta get you to do some of that photoshop with a couple of my builds when there done! That's hot! Plus the 73 is nice! Is that the same one from last year? Can't wait to see it in person.



*LMNO ! Thanx Hock ... Man I hit model builders block on it ... I've stripped in back down for the last time, and just going with a solid color for it.*


hocknberry said:


> your new avie makes you look like a lowrider serial killer!! LOL....anyways....builds are killer as EVER......you done with the summer build off or you just gonna show up VEGAS STYLE?!


----------



## Dre1only

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *and .....................
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE straight show car material :h5: dam good homie


----------



## Siim123

Some amazing shit around here, hats off.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got the clear on now on to the interior and chassis ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's the Modelhaus' '62 uptop...


----------



## darkside customs

I swear for a second I was fumbling for the like button lmao! That's badass Tonio!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's a underhood mural I made for the '73 Caprice called "The Morning After" .......*
> *
> I'll be starting the interior for it this week and then the chassis ..... tryin to finish it
> for the Louisville, KY contest towards the end of July .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coming soon ........ *


Sick Patterns ! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*................ "The Morning After" ................



















































only 3 more to go to complete Thee Impala Collection

Now It's on to the '74 ............. 
*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Seeeeexy!!


----------



## hocknberry

LOL...doesnt that mean you will be working on 2 74's then?! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hock yours *BEEN* done :biggrin: ... hey,are you in a serious rush to get yours back ... it's sweet the way it turned out but I was thinkin' something different for it ... 









 ..........*Hock's '74.........*


----------



## truscale

Nice job on both.


----------



## sandcast

Me like the 62 and 73!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

They both look tight ass hell trend you did your thang much props homie


----------



## sandcast

Trend , is that a black California on the 73?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *................ "The Morning After" ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 3 more to go to complete Thee Impala Collection
> 
> Now It's on to the '74 .............
> *


beautiful ride!


----------



## drnitrus

Great work!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

truscale said:


> Nice job on both.


 *Thanx homie !
*


sandcast said:


> Me like the 62 and 73!


* Thanx bro !*



pina's LRM replica said:


> They both look tight ass hell trend you did your thang much props homie


 *'preciate bro !
*


sandcast said:


> Trend , is that a black California on the 73?


 *Yes it is ....... I love those Black California plates for some reason* :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Compton1964

That s beautiful..... Props homie


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *................ "The Morning After" ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 3 more to go to complete Thee Impala Collection
> 
> Now It's on to the '74 .............
> *


you do amazing work.


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *................ "The Morning After" ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 3 more to go to complete Thee Impala Collection
> 
> Now It's on to the '74 .............
> *[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not funking around TREND, 73 is super tight.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Much appreciate the words homies ! Real talk !
*


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> beautiful ride!





drnitrus said:


> Great work!





pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :thumbsup:





Tonioseven said:


> Beautiful work!!!


----------



## dig_derange

incredible work bro.. always a fan!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie, 'preciate the words !


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *................ "The Morning After" ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 3 more to go to complete Thee Impala Collection
> 
> Now It's on to the '74 .............
> *


WOW that turned out great.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hock yours *BEEN* done :biggrin: ... hey,are you in a serious rush to get yours back ... it's sweet the way it turned out but I was thinkin' something different for it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........*Hock's '74.........*


coming from your paint shop?! NO SIR!!! take your time!! do what you will with my 74 brother!! LOL...i thought i gave you a "time line" of AFTER THE SUPER SHOW...when ever...yadayadayada....


----------



## caprice on dz

73 looks badass. Got the decals this week. Need your opinon, I'm gonna use this green, do you think they would better under or over the paint?


----------



## chris g

super impressed with ur work or i just dont put in enough bro make me kick it up a notch or few!!lol keep em comin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx bro !*


halfasskustoms said:


> WOW that turned out great.


*
Thanx Hock ... I need to observe the body lines a little more, it'll give me a better idea of what type of paint scheme. *


hocknberry said:


> coming from your paint shop?! NO SIR!!! take your time!! do what you will with my 74 brother!! LOL...i thought i gave you a "time line" of AFTER THE SUPER SHOW...when ever...yadayadayada....


*Likewise homie ! Your kills are super sick !*


chris g said:


> super impressed with ur work or i just dont put in enough bro make me kick it up a notch or few!!lol keep em comin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

caprice on dz said:


> 73 looks badass. Got the decals this week. Need your opinon, I'm gonna use this green, do you think they would better under or over the paint?


 *Try using one of those Xtra tape fades I sent you as a test piece ... use it both ways ... under the Kandy and ontop of the Kandy . This way you'll get a better idea of what you're wanting. Let me know if you have anymore questions fam . :thumbsup:*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

killer 73 homie as always great work bro, show more pics please:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good up in here trend keep em comin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*by the way ....... it's about to go down at The Aztec House of Paints !!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

I LOVE all the gold leaf you do on your cars.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *by the way ....... it's about to go down at The Aztec House of Paints !!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


paint and leaf!!! this must be secret stuff for the SUPER SHOW?!?!?!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> "El Daddylac" is almost finish. Gotta get some bare metal foil on it, center caps, and add a trunk mural. ? I might add a old school spare tire in the back.


never seen this till now. :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homie !*


halfasskustoms said:


> I LOVE all the gold leaf you do on your cars.


:biggrin: *I just hope it goes well ... *


hocknberry said:


> paint and leaf!!! this must be secret stuff for the *SUPER* *SHOW*?!?!?!


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homie !*
> 
> :biggrin: *I just hope it goes well ... *


LOL....then you are D.Q.ed.....you just posted up pics of your build progress! :banghead::h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The Sheriff got me ! LOL:facepalm: :sprint:


----------



## texasfinest

Took me a couple of days but I finally got through the entire thread and I must say... you do absolutely beautiful work!! I hope to grab some of those decals real soon. Again Badass work!!


----------



## Linc

as always, sick work done in here!! keep it up! i love seeing what you create!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Linc said:


> as always, sick work done in here!! keep it up! i love seeing what you create!!


X2 homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*TTT ... wish I could show these Supershow build flicks .......... oh well only 2 months to go ......*


----------



## halfasskustoms

We wish we could see them....lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

D*ang ... this Supershow done took up all of my time the last few months ................. 


Coming soon this Holiday season ...... "Look At California" ......... '62 Impala ...








*


----------



## halfasskustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> D*ang ... this Supershow done took up all of my time the last few months .................
> 
> 
> Coming soon this Holiday season ...... "LookAtCalifornia"......... '62 Impala ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:shocked:nice!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homies . This was gonna be a Supershow build but it ran into troubles ............. *


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I'm glad to see this thread back on page one,that duece is gonna be sweet like all your builds!


----------



## LUXMAN

I just arrived back on planet earth after my long journey from page 1 . And , well . . . My mind . . . Has been blown ! Ive come up with 3 car concepts and decided its time for me to build a car NOT on switches buton full display. Inspiring is the word that describes this topic best.


----------



## LUXMAN

Was us mint ever finished???


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Preciate that homie ........... 
Yeah get back to buildin' homie ... we need more low low builders again on LIL *! 


LUXMAN said:


> I just arrived back on planet earth after my long journey from page 1 . And , well . . . My mind . . . Has been blown ! Ive come up with 3 car concepts and decided its time for me to build a car NOT on switches buton full display. Inspiring is the word that describes this topic best.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> D*ang ... this Supershow done took up all of my time the last few months .................
> 
> 
> Coming soon this Holiday season ...... "Look At California" ......... '62 Impala ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool lookin project trend an ur 64 is siiiiiiick bro hella props


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Pina........ and much props to the LUGK crew ....... yaw be puttin' it down too homie !*


----------



## Zed

sick work as always homie ! you're not from this world!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Zed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 'Preciate it homie !!!*


----------



## Dre1only

Trendsetta 68 said:


> D*ang ... this Supershow done took up all of my time the last few months .................
> 
> 
> Coming soon this Holiday season ...... "LookAtCalifornia"......... '62 Impala ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:drama: ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Also started on this '66 vert ............ "Be My Beach"*


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Also started on this '66 vert ............ "Be MyBeach"*


 :nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Also started on this '66 vert ............ "Be My Beach"*


Wow this b nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes:x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Almost finished with the convertible conversion ... gotta get this smooth and then start rescribing the new deck lid. Then open the trunk and hinge it and the hood.

Then it'll be ready for the fun part ..... paint* :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Almost finished with the convertible conversion ... gotta get this smooth and then start rescribing the new deck lid. Then open the trunk and hinge it and the hood.
> 
> Then it'll be ready for the fun part ..... paint* :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx wey !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's _*Brownie Points*_ Homies ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has some touch ups here and there , but she's 95% complete.


you got alot of badass builds Trends :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider-gee

That glasshouse is bad ass. Thats one I wish I had. Great work trend


----------



## uncle poop

awesome stuff man. i am amazed at the talent you have and all the people here on the site.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Also started on this '66 vert ............ "Be My Beach"*


nice trend get down homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx fellas 'preciate it for real !!!*


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Ahhh. I have to keep telling myself jealousy doesnt get me anywhere. Always something nice coming from this thread.


----------



## rollindeep408

Bad ass glasshouse trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*'preciate it homies ! *



MayhemKustomz said:


> Ahhh. I have to keep telling myself jealousy doesnt get me anywhere. Always something nice coming from this thread.





rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass glasshouse trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*gotta lack comin' this holiday season as well ................................*

*................... "Judgement Day" .....................

*


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool.


----------



## OFDatTX

bad ass wey!


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *gotta lack comin' this holiday season as well ................................*
> 
> *................... "Judgement Day" .....................
> 
> *


NICE!! you use the MC dish for the deeks?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good trend looking good up in here homie ur doing ur thang!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies ............ @ Hock ... I used the #1113s ... and added a machined trim ring to the inside of it ...


----------



## Dre1only

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Almost finished with the convertible conversion ... gotta get this smooth and then start rescribing the new deck lid. Then open the trunk and hinge it and the hood.
> 
> Then it'll be ready for the fun part ..... paint* :biggrin:





Trendsetta 68 said:


> *gotta lack comin' this holiday season as well ................................*
> 
> *................... "Judgement Day" .....................
> 
> *


:drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *gotta lack comin' this holiday season as well ................................*
> 
> *................... "Judgement Day" .....................
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Lets see the trunk in brownie points! Heard bout her but I wanna see her myself lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*I'ma have to take some pics of it homie ..... it's nothin' special though ...*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Gettin' ready to lay some color on it after I lay out the patterns ... "So much tape "* :scrutinize:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Clean bro


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> D*ang ... this Supershow done took up all of my time the last few months .................
> 
> 
> Coming soon this Holiday season ...... "LookAtCalifornia"......... '62 Impala ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go hard TREND


----------



## hocknberry

Lil Brandon said:


> Lets see the trunk in brownie points! Heard bout her but I wanna see her myself lol


:werd: we all see the sick paint work......but the detail junkies want to see the guts and undies which are never shown?! what the heck trend!? we can see some good work INSIDE...you should showcase it too?!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hocknberry said:


> :werd: we all see the sick paint work......but the detail junkies want to see the guts and undies which are never shown?! what the heck trend!? we can see some good work INSIDE...you should showcase it too?!


X2 much props trend mad skills here


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*'Preciate that homies ... 

Next build Hock, I'll show some details ... *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

time to spray .............


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *'Preciate that homies ...
> 
> Next build Hock, I'll show some details ... *


:thumbsup::h5::drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*engine shot of ... "Blue Label"

*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *engine shot of ... "Blue Label"
> 
> *


Sure looks killer...


----------



## halfasskustoms

X 2.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *engine shot of ... "Blue Label"
> 
> *


detail as promised!! nice bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Homies ! 

Yeah Hock it has plug boots and wires , wire to coil , fuel lines to carbs , photo etched electric fan kit, machined pully's by yours truely with a rubber look pully belt , all mounted to a chrome '48 Chevy engine and tranny .*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Finally getting some kolor on the '66 ............. one more kolor on the sides, trunk, and hood, then pinstriping and leafing .......

*


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Amazing!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Now that's what I'm talkin bout trend. Lol man thin is gettin fun!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Finally getting some kolor on the '66 ............. one more kolor on the sides, trunk, and hood, then pinstriping and leafing .......
> 
> *


Shits lookin good up in here.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Finally getting some kolor on the '66 ............. one more kolor on the sides, trunk, and hood, then pinstriping and leafing .......
> 
> *


bad ass! looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx to all of the homies !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

got the hood and trunk sprayed today ..... next is a little clean up then onto the leafing and pinstriping ..........








​


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*from this ...........*









*
to this ............... *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn Mr. Franklin!i!i!i!i That is beautimous!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice much props trend


----------



## Compton1964

Very outstanding work......


----------



## dig_derange

looks incredible Trend!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


:bowrofl:FUCK KANYE!! fuckin kim or not...he's a fuckin ***!! (no disrespect to the boy lovers in the thread!:biggrin he's still a ***!....nice ride BTW trend...sorry for my lil disruption!:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *from this ...........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> to this ............... *


:worship::worship::worship::worship: BADASS TONY :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> :bowrofl:FUCK KANYE!! fuckin kim or not...he's a fuckin ***!! (no disrespect to the boy lovers in the thread!:biggrin he's stil a ***!


LMAO...........:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *from this ...........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> to this ............... *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*'Preciate the words homies , for real !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## machio

Lovin that 65 Trend.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Got my eyes on this!!


----------



## dfwr83

what's up Trend...projects are coming along nicely bro'. keep up the good work...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



machio said:


> Lovin that 65 Trend.





DJ-ROY said:


> Got my eyes on this!!





dfwr83 said:


> what's up Trend...projects are coming along nicely bro'. keep up the good work...




There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

Trendsetta 68 *Hi ninja's* :wave: :wave: :wave: ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *from this ...........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> to this ............... *


very nice work fam...:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

That 6 is gonna be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*thanx homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> very nice work fam...:thumbsup:





sinicle said:


> That 6 is gonna be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> :bowrofl:FUCK KANYE!! fuckin kim or not...he's a fuckin ***!! (no disrespect to the boy lovers in the thread!:biggrin he's still a ***!....nice ride BTW trend...sorry for my lil disruption!:h5:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Leafing , striping , and adding some fades to the '66 ................ 








*


----------



## MKD904

Nice work


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Hellz ya!


----------



## DJ-ROY

:nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Gold leaf is nice lookin.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Leafing , striping , and adding some fades to the '66 ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: i still havent even opened my gold leaf kit! LOL...is there a shelf life on this stuff?!


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> :h5:_* i still havent even opened my gold leaf kit*_! LOL...is there a shelf life on this stuff?!


Me neither :facepalm::nosad: Trend, awesome stuff homie!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Not that I know of Hock ... I've had this leaf around 2 yrs and nothing bad yet. 
The seizing has a shelf life though ......*


----------



## wisdonm

Trend I came here to learn how to paint. I certainly came to the right place. I've just finished all 128 pages. I want to thank you for showing a lot of the taping details. I understand about half of it. I also appreciate you sharing hints, procedures, and products that you use to work your magic.

Thanks for everything homie. Now I'm going to take up knitting. Danm you have skills.

Before I go, I noticed that the wire clips on the fender wells of Foxy Lady went from pink to chrome. What did you use? Was BMF under the paint?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx for them words homie, always glad to help.* :nicoderm:

*Yeah I applied BMF on them then just cut real close. 

*


wisdonm said:


> Trend I came here to learn how to paint. I certainly came to the right place. I've just finished all 128 pages. I want to thank you for showing a lot of the taping details. I understand about half of it. I also appreciate you sharing hints, procedures, and products that you use to work your magic.
> 
> Thanks for everything homie. Now I'm going to take up knitting. Danm you have skills.
> 
> Before I go, I noticed that the wire clips on the fender wells of Foxy Lady went from pink to chrome. What did you use? Was BMF under the paint?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*small update, added the small pinstripes to the hood and trunk ... one more to add to the trunk and maybe some machined turned silver leafing with orange kandy applied over it ..... :dunno:*










*Here's the beginning of the dash ... it's been smoothed and next it will be sprayed to match the hood ... it'll have a custom guage set up with an machined steering column and Nardi Wheel with a P-E center ........... :nicoderm:*


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:sick!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Coast ! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## ZeroTolerance

Sweet! Post interior shots! Never seen the guts in that thing!


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


>


 :around:  :around: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

love the us mint and that other chevy totally kick ass work, keep it up.....................


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn that's nice....love it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Killer like always,bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx Homies..........


I'ma have to find some interior shots of it homie ...*


----------



## josh 78

ttt for my homi posting some stuff uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Killer like always,bro.


X2 homie!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DAT 4 IT'S LIKE DAME DEW U SEE THIS..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Preciate that Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!*



josh 78 said:


> ttt for my homi posting some stuff uffin:



*Thanx homie !*


pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 homie!



*Thanx homie, preciate it !*


BigMoneyTexas said:


> DAT 4 IT'S LIKE DAME DEW U SEE THIS..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*'63 Biscayne ................. "Sorry I Left You"*

*still needs Leafing and pinstriping then clear .............

















*


----------



## halfasskustoms

63 lookin good homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> 63 lookin good homie.


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*thanx homies !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Compton1964

Always gettin down trend!!!! Love your work homie....


----------



## bigdogg323

Compton1964 said:


> Always gettin down trend!!!! Love your work homie....


X2!! :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*'Preciate that homies !!!!!!!!! Real talk !!!!!!!!*


----------



## face108

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *'63 Biscayne ................. "Sorry I Left You"*
> 
> *still needs Leafing and pinstriping then clear .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sheeeesh thats a bad ass mf!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Gracias homie !*


----------



## El Joker

Stunning...truely stunning eye candy.
Thanks for the tutorials and clear crisp pixs.
You've gained another Trendsetta paint fan.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP BROuffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx for them words homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Real talk !!!!!!!



New Project called "Ransom Money" ... '77 Monte Carlo ... coming this Summer ...

*Taped patterns are all done on the hood, roof, and trunk ...... debating about the sides ... Maybe just some wild Kandy coated leafing patterns ?








​


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*it's ready for the paint process to begin ................












These are the kolors I'll be usin' ..... but the HOK Sunset Pearl will be substituted for HOK Kandy Lime Gold .....








*


----------



## wisdonm

:drama:


----------



## dink

*THAT TAPE PATTERN LOOKS KILLER CANT WAIT TO SEE THE END RESULT*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*thanx homies !!!!!*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet work bro


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *it's ready for the paint process to begin ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> These are the kolors I'll be usin' ..... but the HOK Sunset Pearl will be substituted for HOK Kandy Lime Gold .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*'Preciate it homies !!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


*and now let the back maskin' begin ..............*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx for them words homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Real talk !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> New Project called "Ransom Money" ... '77 Monte Carlo ... coming this Summer ...
> 
> *Taped patterns are all done on the hood, roof, and trunk ...... debating about the sides ... Maybe just some wild Kandy coated leafing patterns ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


bad ass tape work!


----------



## rollin yota28

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *'Preciate it homies !!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *and now let the back maskin' begin ..............*


Dude I'm so glad you're walking through this! I've always wondered how. And I love the patterns


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Wusup trend


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude thats killer. U da BOMB.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*thanx homies! Much appreciated !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*DAng !!!!!! been a minute homies ........... 

here's the trunk lid to "Ransome Money" '77 Monte Carlo ..... needs pinstripping and clear ........ *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Here's the body with it's dark Kandy Base ...... ready for pattern fill ins .......... 








*


----------



## Dre1only

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *it's ready for the paint process to begin ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the kolors I'll be usin' ..... but the HOK Sunset Pearl will be substituted for HOK Kandy Lime Gold .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up Trend,the tape patterns alone are kill'n it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Representing to the Fullest!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*whut's up homie ! thanx bro !*


Dre1only said:


> whats up Trend,the tape patterns alone are kill'n it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*right on homie !~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~*



machio said:


> Representing to the Fullest!


----------



## sneekyg909

P.M sent...


----------

